# Wieso wurde WoW wirklich so einfach?



## StrangeFabs (12. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte die Leser zu Beginn mit zwei Situation konfrontieren:

Situation 1: Ihr kauft euch ein tolles neues (oder altes) Adventure, wie Black Mirror, Ankh oder Monkey Island. Findet ihr es richtig, sich vorher eine Komplettlösung des Spiels durchzulesen?

Situation 2: Ihr spielt einen Egoshooter. Findet ihr es richtig, ein Programm zu benutzen, dass euch 5 Sekunden vorher warnt, bevor ein Gegner um die Ecke läuft?

Das soll eine Anregung sein, erstmal darüber nachzudenken was denn nun WoW so 'einfach' zu machen scheint. Ist es wirklich der mächtige Nerfhammer von Blizzard? Betrügen wir uns nicht selbst indem wir Bossstrategien lesen und somit die einzige Herausforderung darin besteht diese Strategie durchzuführen? Sind wir nicht selbst Schuld, dass wir uns von Deadly Boss Mod sagen lassen wann etwas passiert und wann wir aus dem Feuer laufen müssen?
Sicher, das sind nur einige Aspekte des Spiels aber gerade die Aspekte über die viel diskutiert wird wenn es um 'WoW ist zu einfach' geht.

Ich bin der Meinung es ist von allem etwas. Zum einen wurde das Spiel defintiv ausgereifter was Bosskämpfe angeht. Sicher, hier und da werden Anpassungen gemacht um 'normalen' Spielern den Zugang zu Raids zu erleichtern, aber eben nur auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Wenn mich die Gegner bei einem Strategiespiel auf 'Sehr einfach' nicht fordern wähle ich auch einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad und verlange nicht, dass der Leichte schwerer wird. Und wenn mich die Gegner selbst auf dem schweren Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht fordern, spiel ich eben eine Runde ohne Panzer und nur mit Fußsoldaten (z.B. Algalon10 in 219er Gear) - ich mache mir den Schwierigkeitsgrad selbst indem ich ein Risiko eingehe.
Dann sind natürlich die Guides und Addons - auf die ich in den oben erwähnten Situationen direkt Bezug genommen hab. Diese sind für jeden Verfügbar und sind normalerweise PFLICHT in einem Raid. Warum? Weil man sonst wiped. Fällt euch was auf?
Wir machen es uns so einfach wie möglich. Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, aber dann dürfen wir doch nicht nörgeln, dass es zu leicht ist? Wir haben es so gewählt.

Übrigens hat Blizzard einen super Job mit Eiskrone gemacht. Sicher, die Top-Gilden werden wohl bald den Lichkönig auf heroisch in den Dreck walzen. Aber für die meisten wird er selbst im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad eine Herausforderung bleiben, oder die heroische Version wird schon lange vor dem Lichkönig eine große Hürde darstellen. Es ist nicht alles perfekt und über das Gating-System kann man sicherlich streiten, aber darum soll es hier nicht gehen. Sondern nur um die (nicht-)Schwierigkeit und woher sie kommt.

-- Ich hoffe das fällt nicht unter "nicht noch so ein Thread /closed". Ich sehe das nicht als einen "WoW ist zu einfach!" oder "WoW zu einfach???" an, sondern ein "WoW wirklich zu einfach? Wenn ja; warum *wirklich*?"




edit: mir fällt im Nachhinein auf, ich hätte mehrere Antwortoptionen pro User zulassen sollen (hab ich ja selbst geschrieben: von allem etwas). Entschuldigt den Fehler und stimmt ab was eurer Meinung nach den größten Einfluss hatte.


----------



## Windelwilli (12. Februar 2010)

Hast das gut geschrieben und stimme dir in allen Punkten voll zu.


----------



## Monsterwarri (12. Februar 2010)

KEIN mimimi thread.
Gibts solche Posts wie meinen schon?

Du magst sicherlich teilweise recht haben, doch was mich an WoW stört das einem Items usw usf. hinterher geschmissen werden, das in HCs mittlerweile jeder Boss ein epic dropt das overpowert ist. Tora z.B wurde RND firtstry gelegt ohne zu wissen was zu beachten ist.
Ich vermisse das ehemalige Gefühl einen epischen Gegenstand zu erhalten oder einen Boss in den Dreck zu schicken.
Ich meine jeder der nicht mit mindestens t9 in Dala oder OG rumposen kann ist gleich ein Noob.
Gegenstände haben einfach keinen Wert mehr, und das ruft solch grauhenhaftes Zeug wie GS und so hervor ...


----------



## Elvia (12. Februar 2010)

Eindeutig Blizzard... sieht man ja... jede Woche wird irgendetwas generft.


----------



## Casp (12. Februar 2010)

Richtig. Diese beiden Tatsachen werden bei aller Kritik häufig vergessen.
Es lässt sich nicht bestreiten, dass WoW einfacher geworden ist, aber ohne Guides, Addons usw. wäre es durchaus um einiges schwieriger!
Aber hauptsache immer Blizzard die Schuld zu schieben -.- (auch wenn sich eine gewisse "Mitschuld" nicht bestreiten lässt, BC war nicht so leicht für die Allgemeinheit)


----------



## -Baru- (12. Februar 2010)

Elvia schrieb:


> Eindeutig Blizzard... sieht man ja... jede Woche wird irgendetwas genervt.



Lern erstmal den Unterschied von Nerf und Nerv und lies dir dann mal die Patchnodes richtig durch,
dann wirst Du sehen, dass nicht alles nur vereinfacht wird!


----------



## refload (12. Februar 2010)

"Situation 2: Ihr spielt einen Egoshooter. Findet ihr es richtig, ein Programm zu benutzen, dass euch 5 Sekunden vorher warnt, bevor ein Gegner um die Ecke läuft?"

Da musste ich auf jeden Fall echt etwas schmunzeln ^^ wo du Recht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na ja ein bisschen von allem stimmt was du schreibst. 
Die Thematik ist aber mehr als augelutscht ^^.


----------



## RasDvaTri (12. Februar 2010)

Wie schön das endlich mal einer sagt was vllt. viele scho länger wissen. 

Ohne Addons und Boss Guides wären die meisten doch aufgeschmissen!

Also sollen die die immer schreien, alles wäre so einfach mal die Addons ausmachen und aufhören Guides zu lesen, dann haben die genug Herausforderung


----------



## Kaykon (12. Februar 2010)

Wenn man deine Sitation 2 nimmt siehst du direkt meine Meinung warum WoW "sooo" einfach geworden ist. Es sind die Addons und da kann Blizzard nicht gegenwirken. Klar legt man einen Boss wesentlich einfach wenn man schon seine Zauber für die nächsten 40 Sekunden weiß. Das wäre bei jedem anderen Spiel genauso.

In diesem Sinne. 

ps: Ich würd ja ohne Bossmods spielen aber wenn es die Gilde verlangt ^^


----------



## DarkSaph (12. Februar 2010)

Guides lese ich (ganz einfach, weil das in meiner Gilde Gang und Gebe ist), von Schund wie Deadly Boss Mods halte ich mich aber fern. Blinkende Leisten und nervige Geräusche machen mich nur unkonzentriert und helfen eh nur in wenigen Ausnahmefällen. Wenn man die Fähigkeiten der Bosse durch die Guides kennt ist das eine Sache, dann aber auch noch Hilfestellungen bei der Reaktion darauf zu bekommen, ist schlecht. 

Raiden in WotLK ist nicht leichter. Es ist anders. Zu Classic und BC gab es keine Aufteilung in Hard und Easymodes. Es gab viel mehr ein Stugensystem was den Content anbelangt. Heute dagegen hat man ehr leicht angelegte Bosskämpfe für alle, die keine Lust auf großartiges Wipen haben und schwere Hardmodes, die nur für wirklich gute und motivierte Spieler zugänglich sind. Ein großes Problem an diesem System ist der "Mentalitätencrash" in den Mittelklassegilden. Diese bestanden zu BC meist sowohl aus Spielern, die vor allem auf Content aus waren als auch aus SPielern, die sich auf das Itemsammeln fixiert hatten. Nun hat man aber zwei verschiedenen Formen von Content, die jeweils einen dieser Spielertypen anspricht. Der Itemversierte Spieler macht lieber Normalmodes, da sich die Hardmode-Items nicht großartig unterscheiden, der Content-Erforscher dagegen möchte gerne eine Herausforderung haben, die es in Form von Hardmodes gibt. Dieses Problem sorgt dafür, dass es Uneinigkeiten in den Mittelklassegilden gibt und die meisten bei Normalmodes bleiben, obwohl mindestens 70% ihrer Spieler mit etwas Übung in den Hardmodes bestehen könnten. 

Die Hardmodes sind aber, sofern man sie nicht erst outgeared, weiterhin eine Herausforderung. Deswegen bin ich der Meinung, dass Spieler, die keine Hardmodes angehen, sich nicht über den mangelnden Schwierigkeitsgrad beschweren sollten.

Der einzige Punkt, in den WoW mit WotLK wirklich zu einfach geworden ist, sind die Hero-Instanzen, die meiner Meinung nach die Bezeichnung Heroic absolut nicht verdienen. Die ungenerften Hallen der Reflexion haben meiner Meinung nach gut gezeigt, wo der Schwierigkeitsgrad von Heros ungefähr liegen sollte. Wer mit so einem Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht zurechtkommt, hat im Endgame-Content eh nichts verloren, denn ich persönlich haben keine Lust, ein Spiel für Hirnamputierte zu spielen.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (12. Februar 2010)

Das bei diesem Thema immer alle auf dem Endcontent rumreiten...

Das Spiel ist mittlerweile wirklich so einfach weil:

- Die Questziele jetzt in der Map angezeigt werden
- Man direkt in die Ini's geportet wird
- Es keinerlei CC mehr bedarf
- Einem die Marken hinterher geschmissen werden (weekly, random hero)
- Die Instanzgegener (Trash und Bosse) schon lange nicht mehr dem Equipmentstand angepasst sind
- ...

Ich gebe dir Recht bezüglich Addons und Guides. Aber 90% des Contens ist der Weg zum Endcontent, nicht der Endconten selbst. Und _"dieser Weg wird ein leichter sein...."_


----------



## jolk (12. Februar 2010)

will ja nichts sagen, aber guides gab es schon in classic

bei addons stimme ich dir aber zu, was es da mittlerweile so für welche gibt...*hust*healbot*hust* ich spielte schon immer mit standart interface 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ah und blizz sagt doh selbst, dass sie es einfacher machen um eine größere masse zu erreichen.


----------



## Roperi69 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich las den Titel des Threads und dachte: Omg, schon wieder so ein blöder Pro/Casual Flame Thread, ich hab es satt.

Hab mir trotzdem die Mühe gemacht zu lesen, und muss sagen, das war die richtige Entscheidung. 

Sachlich, ohne auf Fähigkeiten einzelner Personen einzugehen, ohne Fanboy oder "Ich kündige" Ankündigungen. 

Hut ab, allein Inhaltlich und vom Schreibstil her 9/10.

Zum Thema selber: Ich stimme Dir vollkommen zu, mich hat es früher schon genervt, wenn in den ganzen Games Zeitschriften 2 Wochen vor Realease eines Offline RPG schon die komplettlösung abgedruckt war. Genau so finde ich es bescheuert, einen Bossguide vom Testserver zu haben, bevor oder wenn der Pätsch live geht. 

Das Problem ist tatsächlich, der Mensch nutzt solche Mittel, wenn er es kann. 

Sicherlich hat Blizz an manchen Stellen das nerfen ein wenig übertrieben, aber alles in allem sind Add ons und Bossguides nach meiner Meinung zum großen Teil für die aktuelle Situation verantwortlich.



In diesem Sinne Helau, Allaf und bis dann



Roperi.


----------



## ch.b. (12. Februar 2010)

wow ist ned direkt einfach aber EINFACHER im vergleich zu früher 
bestes beispiel sind die resitanks war scheiß schwer und zeitaufwändig so ein eq zu farmen
und als resitank konnte man auch noch sau viel falsch machen bei diversen bossen wie z.b. illidan
obwohl in bc die resitanks natürlich ned mehr so von nöten waren wie in classic

spirch wow ist nicht einfach aber EINFACHER wodurch es spielern die an den schwereren schwierigkeitsgrad 
aus bc und classic gewohnt sind einfach VORKOMMT für neuere spieler aber noch eine herausforderung ist


----------



## DarkSaph (12. Februar 2010)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> - Die Questziele jetzt in der Map angezeigt werden
> - Man direkt in die Ini's geportet wird



Also diese beiden Dinge brgrüße ich sehr, ich habe es früher gehasst, wenn ich aufgrund unpräziser Questtexte ewig suchen musste. Und was ein Instanzenport an dem Spiel wirklich leichter machen soll, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Es gab doch vorher auch schon die Portsteine.


----------



## Braamséry (12. Februar 2010)

Du hast das "whinen" vergessen.

ich kann mich noch gut an unzählige Whinethreads im offiziellen Forum erinnern, wie schwer doch viele Pre Qs waren. Wie viele Bosse nicht erreichbar waren, etc.

Du musst bei einer Umfrage alles beachten. Vor allem, weil dieser Aspekt, der warscheinlich größte ist. Wenn nämlich kaum jemand meckert, ändert man auch nichts.


----------



## Casp (12. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> will ja nichts sagen, aber guides gab es schon in classic
> 
> bei addons stimme ich dir aber zu, was es da mittlerweile so für welche gibt...*hust*healbot*hust* ich spielte schon immer mit standart interface
> 
> ...



Naja.. ich würde sagen, classic hing noch mehr von "Tank'n'Spank" ab. In WotLK haben die Bosskämpfe mehr mit Taktik, Movement usw. zutun und das lässt sich durch Guides stärker vereinfachen. 

Und Interface finde ich nicht mit Deadly Boss Mods vergleichbar.


----------



## TheWitchHunterGuy (12. Februar 2010)

ich denke durch dieses instansen porten soll vermieden werden das es zu lange dauert. mal ehrlich wer hats noch nicht miterlebt das man eine ini gehn will aber einer kommt nicht in die puschen, der erste der geht ist immer der tank und dann löst sich die gruppe auf und dann sitzt man auf den trokenen


----------



## Rudall (12. Februar 2010)

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich hatte den meisten spaß in wotlk als der icc-patch kam.

warum?

ich bin mit meinem tank direkt in das sng-tool eingestiegen und bekam die seelenschmiede als instanz. alle meine mitspieler waren von anderen realms. auf die frage, ob jemand die instanz schon kennt, oder guides gelesen hat, bekam ich viermal ein nein. wir sind also zu fünft losgestapft und hatten absolut keine ahnung was passieren würde. nach ca. einer stunde haben wir nach ein paar wipes die seelenschmiede gemeistert und sind direkt dann die anderen zwei instanzen auch angegangen.

ich hatte noch NIE so viel spaß. darum kann ich mittlerweile das argument gut nachvollziehen, dass guides und komplettlösungen den spielspaß etwas dämpfen.

wenn man da mit einer gruppe startet, die absolut keinen plan hat ist das ganze auch wieder aufregender.

ansonsten: es ist nicht schwer, vieles wurde vereinfacht... richtig! 

ABER die wirklichen herausforderungen sind doch eben dann die heroischen modi und die sind zweifelsohne nicht zu einfach.


----------



## Espe89 (12. Februar 2010)

Also ich muss und will dem TE voll und ganz zustimmen. Das Spiel an sich finde ich ist nicht "einfacher" geworden, lediglich der Weg. Die Spieler sind in der Lage nun den Content zu erleben ohne dazu das absolute Pwner obergear zu haben und der Einstieg wurde vereinfacht. Hinzu kommt, dass sich viele Spieler selbst betrügen. Ich persönlich nutze kein DBM und wurde von meinen Kumpels deswegen auch immer dumm angemacht, aber es lief immer gut! Bei Saurfang hatte ich es einfach im Gefühl, wann ich als Palatank nun meine Weihe setzen durfte, und wann nicht. Ich hab auch immer gesehen, wann ich zu spotten hatte etc. DBM ist kein Must have!

Und wenn wir jetzt mal konkreter hinsehen, ist WoW denn so viel einfacher geworden? Der harte Content (25er hero) ist doch noch immer so anspruchsvoll wie zuvor. Die Leute flennen doch nur alle rum, weil es nun halt der selbe Spielinhalt ist, wie die anderen Leute ihn auch erleben nur, dass er eben in schwer ist. 

Ich muss selbst zugeben, dass ich es auch ein bisschen schlecht gelöst ist, aber wie sollte man es besser lösen? Es soll für Casuals zugänglich sein und auch einen Content für die Mega Pwner geben. Schon verstanden. Aber findet ihr eine bessere Lösung? Was ich ganz klar scheiße finde ist, dass die Heroinstanzen zu einfach geworden ist. Jeder Tank macht einfach AOE Tanking und jeder DD AOE dmg. Da ist nun echt kein Skill mehr gefragt. Meine Bitte also: Macht den Trash (Hero-Instanzen sind für mich ebenfalls Trash) einfach anspruchsvoller!!


----------



## Zhiala (12. Februar 2010)

Die Addons machen vieles sehr viel leichter, ich habe nur ganz wenige weil ich nicht mag das mein Computer für mich denkt und finde das Spiel ziemlich OK von der Schwierigkeit her. Das mag natürlich auch daran liegen das ich eine dieser verhassten "Casuals" bin...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ja, ich bin nicht 3x die Woche am raiden sondern eher so einmal in 2 Wochen^^ aber der Skill reicht ja scheinbar aus. )


Ich habe es in BC geschafft bis ZA und werde wohl auch jetzt bald icc sehen, Ulduar hat ja nichtmehr so viel zu bieten weil man den Kram durch Marken bekommt und es einfacher ist ne zufällige Hero zu finden (eine tolle Erfindung, nie wieder stundenlanges Gruppen suchen) 
diese Möglichkeit an gutes Equip zu kommen hat natürlich auch vieles vereinfacht gegenüber früher wo es dann hieß: "Du brauchst erst die Klamotten aus dem raid bevor du mitraiden kannst" und ähnlicher Schwachfug

Viel einfacher kommt mir das Spiel auch vor seit ich nichtmehr Kriegerin und Hexe sondern Pala und Dudu spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zu den Leuten die immer nur meckern das seit Classic alles schlechter ist kann ich nur eins sagen: 
*FRÜHER WAR MEHR LAMETTA * (kennt das noch einer?^^)


----------



## x123 (12. Februar 2010)

Objektiv ist das Spiel nur im Leveln einfachher, subjektiv fast überall für die meisten hier, weil:
Früher hat man für jedes Ausrüstungsteil was man bekommen hat den vierfachen Zeitaufwand von heute gehabt. (Man konnte noch nie so schnell an Marken kommen wie heute, es gibt allgemein durch Quests mehr Equip, man muss sich zwar immernoch Equip zusammenfarmen, hat früher allerdings sehr viel länger gedauert.) Dadurch kommt es einem vor, als sei das Spiel leichter: Anstatt dass man einen Boss innerhalb von Tagen legen kann, weil sich jeder für Marken das Equip in der Zeit holen kann, ist man früher Wochenlang gewiped, weil alle (im Extremfall 40 Spieler) sich erst an den vorherigen Bossen nachequippen mussten bis man eine Chance hatte.

Taktisch sind die Raidbosse in WotLK (gutes Beispiel: ICC Seuchenwerke) schwerer als die vor WotLK (Sicher, hier gabs auch gute Kämpfe, aber viele waren nicht so umfangreich).

Die Heros in WotLK sind meinem Empfinden nach auch einiges komplexer als die in BC. (Man vermeide den Begriff 'Schwer', weil normale Instanzen egal wo an sich leicht sind, manche nehmen nur mehr Zeit in Anspruch^^)


Was man oft hört ist, dass Leute aufgrund des Preises von z.B. Reiten rumscrheien, WoW wäre zu easy, weil die Preise gesenkt wurden. Ist auch totaler Quatsch wenn man bedenkt, dass der Preis eines Items nichts mit der Schwierigkeit es zu bekommen (zum Händler laufen -> kaufen) zutun hat.


PS: Illidan hat damals nicht so lange überlebt wie der Lichking im HC (10er und 25er) bis jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reappy (12. Februar 2010)

Die Encounter selbst wurden im vergleich zu classic nicht leichter (eher schwerer) von der Taktik her.
Guides gabs auch zu classic Zeiten. Jeder raidlead hat raggi erklärt bevor man ihn das erste mal versucht hat.
Addons welche alle fähigkeiten ansagen, gabs damals auch, sie hatten nur andere Namen als heute.

Der einzige untershied besteht darin das man damals items schwerer bekam.
Es gab keine Heroics wo lila zeug droppte.
Es gab keine marken für die man lila zeug kaufen konnte.
Dadurch das man epix für marken bekommt kann man ältere inhalte auslassen und somit schneller zu high content aufschließen. (wer geht heute noch naxx oder ulduar für equip? man kann ja gleich in pdk einsteigen).

Aber mal ganz ehrlich, man konnte auch zu classic Zeiten random Zul gurub, aq20, Ony, Mc machen. Sicher hätte man auch bwl, aq40 und naxx random machen können wenn man 40 leute mit entsprechendem equip zusammengebracht hätte.
Vlt. hätten solche gruppen die ini nicht clear gebracht, aber wenn man sich heute eine icc25er random sucht bekommt man die ini auch nicht clear, und im hc modus schon gar nicht.

So gesehen ist der einzige unterschied das man damals random nicht die chance hatte naxx zu versuchen weil man keine 40 leute mit equip zusammenbrachte. Heute ist es möglich duchr das markensystem. Das wars dann aber auch schon mit großen Unterschieden.


----------



## The-Quila (12. Februar 2010)

die meisten leute bedenken nicht, dass wow nur durch addons und makros so einfach ist. nehmt alle eure addons udn makros raus, benutzt keine speziellen tastaturen und keine maus mit mehr als 3 tasten. einfach nur das standardinterface. ich erwarte einen schwierigkeitsbericht in 3 wochen ^^


----------



## LaVerne (12. Februar 2010)

Nur merkwürdig, daß es alle diese AddOns bereits zu BC-Zeiten gab und diese dort benutzt wurden. Darf ich an "Easy Mother" für den BT erinnern? Wo lag denn das Problem der Spieler, daß sie trotz all dieser AddOns nicht wie heute in der Lage waren, den Content zu clearen?

Man merkt auch, daß viele Leute hier einen Encounter wie Maggi erst nach dem großen Nerf-Patch gelegt haben. Übrigens sollte man auch die Klassenfähigkeiten mit in Betracht ziehen. Da war ein Heiler noch kein dauerspammender HP-Spender, sondern da mußte noch darauf geachtet werden, wie und was man heilt; ein Def-Krieger wußte noch was mit "Stance-Dance" anzufangen; ein Jäger achtete auf seinen Autoschuß, weil der eben nicht so ganz "automatisch" war etc.

Früher war alles "Hardmode" - und es hatte den Vorteil, daß man in einer Gilde schwächere Mitspieler aufbaute und mitzog. Heute langweilt man sich entweder mit den anderen im Normal-Mode, quittet den Account oder wechselt die Mitspieler, was wiederum zu einer "Zwei-Klassen-Spielerschaft" führt - was verdammt schade ist.


----------



## Lindhberg (12. Februar 2010)

reappy schrieb:


> Die Encounter selbst wurden im vergleich zu classic nicht leichter (eher schwerer) von der Taktik her.
> Guides gabs auch zu classic Zeiten. Jeder raidlead hat raggi erklärt bevor man ihn das erste mal versucht hat.
> Addons welche alle fähigkeiten ansagen, gabs damals auch, sie hatten nur andere Namen als heute.
> 
> ...



besser hätte ich es nicht formulieren können............ ich werde sich jetzt die nächste stunde 100 mal zitieren damit das auch jeder mindestens einmal liest


----------



## Maddalena (12. Februar 2010)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> KEIN mimimi thread.
> Gibts solche Posts wie meinen schon?
> 
> Du magst sicherlich teilweise recht haben, doch was mich an WoW stört das einem Items usw usf. hinterher geschmissen werden, das in HCs mittlerweile jeder Boss ein epic dropt das overpowert ist. Tora z.B wurde RND firtstry gelegt ohne zu wissen was zu beachten ist.
> ...



Also ich weiß nicht welches Epic Teil was so in Turm, Burg, Nexus, Halle der Blitze, ... so überpowert sein soll. Die nimmt man doch sowieso nur noch zum Entzaubern oder wenn man frisch 80 geworden ist aufn Weg zu T9 aufwärts. Würd es in den Instanzen nicht immer die aktuellen Marken droppen, kannst dir ja sicher selbst ausrechnen, dass die dann so gut wie ausgestorben wären.



jolk schrieb:


> will ja nichts sagen, aber guides gab es schon in classic
> 
> bei addons stimme ich dir aber zu, was es da mittlerweile so für welche gibt...*hust*healbot*hust* ich spielte schon immer mit standart interface
> 
> ...



Ich finde Healbot toll, verwende den selbst ganz gern. Muss mir mal überlegen ob Grid mit Clique nicht eine gute Alternative wäre. Zugegeben der Einsatz von Healbot (oder ähnliches) vereinfacht das Heilen (fast hätte ich Heulen) geschrieben schon, nur sollten alle Rollen gleich schwer/leicht zu spielen sein u. nicht für einen in stress ausarten. Als DD kann ich in 90% auf ein Ziel gehen und drauflos casten oder schlagen je nachdem. Als Heiler müßte man den richtigen Spieler / Begleiter vorher so ziemlich jedes mal neu auswählen. Stell dir das mal in einem 25 Mann Raid vor, als Gruppenheiler.

----------------- 
@TE: Dein Vergleich mit dem Egoshooter hinkt etwas. Bei einem Egoshooter kann ich mich ja verstecken und drauf warten, dass etwas um die Ecke kommt. Da kann man auch erkennen ob der jetzt mit nem Messer auf dich wirft oder sein Gewehr gezückt hat. Das ist in WoW etwas anders. Von der Grundidee, dass Addons das Spiel leichter machen, bin ich aber auch überzeugt. Allerdings wirst Du es selbst sicher auch schon bemerkt haben, wenn Du Random raiden gehst... der Raid führt auch mit Einsatz dieser Addons nicht zwangsläufig zum Erfolg.


----------



## Galbadia (12. Februar 2010)

Oh man so Threads kann ich nicht mehr sehen. 
Eine Frage hätte ich an alle die meinen WoW sei definitiv zueinfach.

Habt ihr Icc komplett gelegt? Habt ihr Arthas down? Nein? Wie wollt ihr dann wissen was wirklich schwierig ist...


@Thread Ersteller:

Du sagst du fragst ob esrichtig ist sich vorher eine Komplettlösung durchzulesen, bevor man ein Spiel wie Monkey Island spielt?
Oder ob man ein Programm benutzt das einem sagt wenn ein Gegner erscheint?

Wer zum Teufel zwingt dich das Programm zubenutzten oder die Komplettlösung zulesen?


Ihr sagt WoW wäre zu einfach, das liegt daran das ihr es euch zu einfach macht. Keine Addons die den Kampf vereinfachen, wie Decurse, Pally Power ect. Ja es macht zwar extra Arbeit, aber ist es nicht das was ihr wollt? Mal ohne Deadly Boss Mods arbeiten, dieses Addon benutzen bestimmt 99% aller Spieler die sagen WoW wäre zueinfach. Mal auf die Warnung im Blizz Interface beachten. Ohne Addons spielen die vor irgendetwas warnen o.ä. Selbst drauf achten und sich die Arbeit machen. Dann ist WoW nicht zu einfach.



Edit: 



> [/u][/b]Ich finde Healbot toll, verwende den selbst ganz gern. Muss mir mal überlegen ob Grid mit Clique nicht eine gute Alternative wäre. Zugegeben der Einsatz von Healbot (oder ähnliches) vereinfacht das Heilen (fast hätte ich Heulen) geschrieben schon, nur sollten alle Rollen gleich schwer/leicht zu spielen sein u. nicht für einen in stress ausarten. Als DD kann ich in 90% auf ein Ziel gehen und drauflos casten oder schlagen je nachdem. Als Heiler müßte man den richtigen Spieler / Begleiter vorher so ziemlich jedes mal neu auswählen. Stell dir das mal in einem 25 Mann Raid vor, als Gruppenheiler.



Genau das, macht gute Heiler aus...Denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Februar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Das soll eine Anregung sein, erstmal darüber nachzudenken was denn nun WoW so 'einfach' zu machen scheint. Ist es wirklich der mächtige Nerfhammer von Blizzard? Betrügen wir uns nicht selbst indem wir Bossstrategien lesen und somit die einzige Herausforderung darin besteht diese Strategie durchzuführen? Sind wir nicht selbst Schuld, dass wir uns von Deadly Boss Mod sagen lassen wann etwas passiert und wann wir aus dem Feuer laufen müssen?


Strategien von Bossen gabs schon immer im Internet.

Helfer wie "Deadly Boss Mods" gabs auch schon immer. Früher hieß das "CTRaid."

Und trotzdem hat nur 'ne Handvoll Leute die Anforderungen der Raid-Encounter geschafft. Einfach weil sie mehr Anspruch hatten, länger dauerten, ein Fehler eines Spielers teilweise schon den ganzen Raid wipen konnte, etc.

WoW wurde von Blizzard zu tode generft, einfach aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen. Mehr Spieler = mehr Abos = mehr $$ auf dem Konto.

Tante Edith meint grad @ Vorposter: Mach ma deine Tags zu! ^^


----------



## Lindhberg (12. Februar 2010)

The-Quila schrieb:


> die meisten leute bedenken nicht, dass wow nur durch addons und makros so einfach ist. nehmt alle eure addons udn makros raus, benutzt keine speziellen tastaturen und keine maus mit mehr als 3 tasten. einfach nur das standardinterface. ich erwarte einen schwierigkeitsbericht in 3 wochen ^^




jetzt tut mal nicht so als würden addons komplett das hirn ersetzen........... es gibt klassen die komplett ohne addons  spielen können andere nur sehr sehr schwer........ das wäre schonmal ziemlich ungerecht.......

ausserdem rechnet blizzard damit dass addons genutzt werden - versteh also das addon gequatsche nicht........ ich brauch mit meinem main eigentlich kein addon (nutze zwar einige - aber brauchen tu ich sie nicht (z.b bagnon; quick repair; npc scan u.a) bin aber froh das die heiler im raid ihre nutzen

und sorry wer ein addon braucht um aus flammen zu laufen der spielt entweder auf nem taschenrechner oder ist blind


----------



## Grushdak (12. Februar 2010)

In meinen Augen tragen viele Dinge dazu bei, warum es "einfacher" geworden ist.

Der Hauptgrund für dieses Gefühl ist die derzeitige Mentalität der Spieler.
Es werden Sachen vorausgesetzt, womit man aber auch nahezu alles in WoW platt machen kann.

Setzt doch einfach mal die Anforderungen an Raids runter (wie früher) -
und es ist wieder jede Klasse/Rasse/Beruf etc. mal wieder gefragt.

So jedenfalls hat man den Eindruck, daß die Inis nur noch gerusht werden.
Raids sind das nun wirklich nicht mehr.

Zudem hat Blizzard dieser Mentalität der Spieler nur etwas entgegengewirkt - wie?
Man bekommt die Sachen teilweise hinterhergeschmissen, damit mehr Leute Ausrüstung auf höherem Niveau haben,
damit wieder mehr Leute in Instanzen mitgenommen werden.

Sonst würde es noch schlimmer aussehen, da bei den vielen Möchtegernen ansonsten kaum einer mitgenommen würde.
An diese Möchtegerne kann ich nur appelieren: Sucht Euch lieber ein Solo-Offline-Spiel!
WoW war/ist jedenfalls Keines!

Wieviel denken, sie wären Progamer (bezeichnen sich sogar so) - habenwahrscheinlich erst mit WotLK angefangen -
sind nur so durch WoW gerannt - und gleich in die letzte Instanz.
Die haben WoW eindeutig verfehlt und sind alles andere als Progamer (alles gestern erst hier im Forum erlebt)
.......

Naja Reappy

Auch zu Classic-Zeiten gab es so etwas schon, wenn auch etwas rarer.
Man musste auch da Ruf Framen für Muster und Ausrüstung - wennauch nicht so überwiegend wie heute.

greetz


----------



## StrangeFabs (12. Februar 2010)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Oh man so Threads kann ich nicht mehr sehen.
> Eine Frage hätte ich an alle die meinen WoW sei definitiv zueinfach.
> 
> Habt ihr Icc komplett gelegt? Habt ihr Arthas down? Nein? Wie wollt ihr dann wissen was wirklich schwierig ist...
> ...


*
Verstehendes Lesen: 5.

Du regst dich genau darüber auf wie ein Besessener, was ich hier kritisch angemerkt habe. Lies es vielleicht nochmal und überdenk deinen Post ob der so sinnvoll war. Imo, sinnloser Nerdrage zu etwas, was völlig deiner Meinung entspricht.




Rudall schrieb:



			ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich hatte den meisten spaß in wotlk als der icc-patch kam.

warum?

ich bin mit meinem tank direkt in das sng-tool eingestiegen und bekam die seelenschmiede als instanz. alle meine mitspieler waren von anderen realms. auf die frage, ob jemand die instanz schon kennt, oder guides gelesen hat, bekam ich viermal ein nein. wir sind also zu fünft losgestapft und hatten absolut keine ahnung was passieren würde. nach ca. einer stunde haben wir nach ein paar wipes die seelenschmiede gemeistert und sind direkt dann die anderen zwei instanzen auch angegangen.

ich hatte noch NIE so viel spaß. darum kann ich mittlerweile das argument gut nachvollziehen, dass guides und komplettlösungen den spielspaß etwas dämpfen.

wenn man da mit einer gruppe startet, die absolut keinen plan hat ist das ganze auch wieder aufregender.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Dito! Wir waren 219/232 equipt (maximal!) und hatten ziemlich wenig Ahnung, nur einige Hinweise was es überhaupt für Bosse gibt. Wir mussten bei den großen Pulls CC benutzen weil sie sonst unseren Tank zerfetzt haben (oder Heiler durch Heilaggro) Es war super, wir haben HdR hero nicht gepackt damals, dafür haben DPS gefehlt. Das hat super gezeigt dass auch 5er spannend sein können. Aber das lässt eben schnell nach, sobald man besser Equipped ist.*


----------



## RadioEriwan (12. Februar 2010)

Kaykon schrieb:


> Wenn man deine Sitation 2 nimmt siehst du direkt meine Meinung warum WoW "sooo" einfach geworden ist. Es sind die Addons und da kann Blizzard nicht gegenwirken. Klar legt man einen Boss wesentlich einfach wenn man schon seine Zauber für die nächsten 40 Sekunden weiß. Das wäre bei jedem anderen Spiel genauso.
> 
> In diesem Sinne.
> 
> ps: Ich würd ja ohne Bossmods spielen aber wenn es die Gilde verlangt ^^



Genau da liegst Du falsch, Blizzard hat sehr wohl die Möglichkeit die Möglichkeiten der AddOns zu beeinflussen. Die Funktionen welche die API zur Verfügung stellt legt immer noch Blizzard fest. Oder warum glaubst Du müssen diverse AddOns nach einem Patch immer mal wieder angepasst werden, oder AddOns wie Decursive in seiner Ursprungsform werden ganz unbrauchbar gemacht? AddOns und Makros sind nur so mächtig wie Blizzard es zulässt.



DarkSaph schrieb:


> ...
> Raiden in WotLK ist nicht leichter. Es ist anders. Zu Classic und BC gab es keine Aufteilung in Hard und Easymodes. Es gab viel mehr ein Stugensystem was den Content anbelangt. Heute dagegen hat man ehr leicht angelegte Bosskämpfe für alle, die keine Lust auf großartiges Wipen haben und schwere Hardmodes, die nur für wirklich gute und motivierte Spieler zugänglich sind.
> ...



Hier wiederspreche ich dir mal. Denn ich bin mir relativ sicher das nur noch wenige Spieler, die heute Hero Inis meistern, in der Lage wären MC Bosse wie Garr unter Classic Bedingungen zu legen. Mit 40 Leuten und ohne Hilfsmittel wie Schlachtzugsymbole oder ähnliches.

Wobei ich dir allerdings zustimme ist, dass zu Classic Zeider das Equip der Schlüssel zum Erfolg war. BWL brauchte kein Raid in Angriff nehmen der sich nicht im MC ausgestattet hatte und Naxx war ohne BWL Equip schlichtweg unmöglich zu meistern.


----------



## Tank_jr (12. Februar 2010)

ich brauch nur ein addon. und das ist bartender 4. der rest ist unnötig finde ich.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Februar 2010)

guides und addons

bosse sind komplexer als jemals zu vor aber da einem addons alels vorkaun, hebe jetzt das linke bein blablub ist es trotzdem nicht schwer

mc zb war 90% tanken und umhaun ohne irgendwelche mechanik


----------



## Monsterwarri (12. Februar 2010)

Maddalena schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht welches Epic Teil was so in Turm, Burg, Nexus, Halle der Blitze, ... so überpowert sein soll. Die nimmt man doch sowieso nur noch zum Entzaubern oder wenn man frisch 80 geworden ist aufn Weg zu T9 aufwärts. Würd es in den Instanzen nicht immer die aktuellen Marken droppen, kannst dir ja sicher selbst ausrechnen, dass die dann so gut wie ausgestorben wären.



Ich sagte ja auch MITTLERWEILE.
Guck dir mal PDC, SS, Grube und HDR an, und es wird weiterhin so laufen.
Die Inis fordern zwar mehr aber nicht wirklich genug um solche Items zurechtfertigen - vergleichsweise.

Die Encounter sind nicht VIEL einfacher, höchstens ein bisschen in Betracht zu BC aber die Items machen es aus.
JEDER Spieler der sich jeden Tag 1 bis 2 Stunden Zeit nimmt stellt sich in wenigen Tagen/Wochen ein super Standartgear zusammen um in nahezu jeden Raid bestehen zu können.
Fakt ist einfach, das Spiel an sich wird einfach gemacht, man wird von Blizzard gefüttert und das erschafft die Vorstellung der Raidcontent würde einfacher sein. Das kann man wohl kaum bestreiten...


----------



## sogynm (12. Februar 2010)

_*/agree*_


----------



## Orgoron (12. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Früher war alles "Hardmode" - und es hatte den Vorteil, daß man in einer Gilde schwächere Mitspieler aufbaute und mitzog. Heute langweilt man sich entweder mit den anderen im Normal-Mode, quittet den Account oder wechselt die Mitspieler, was wiederum zu einer "Zwei-Klassen-Spielerschaft" führt - was verdammt schade ist.




Zu BC Zeiten war die zwei Klassengesellschaft wohl schlimmer ich will nicht sagen das man 24/7 vor der Kiste sitzen musste, aber mann musste zumindest 24/7 potenziell Zeit für das Game haben.


Am Anfang war WoW ein Seifenkistenrennen von Freaks heute ist es die Formel1, an allen Ecken gibts Berichte , Zeitungen wo jeder pups drinn steht den die Bosse lassen wie man Skillt was man für Klamotten trägt und Geld nimmt man von jedem der welches hat usw usw.

Das ist ganz einfach der lauf der Dinge.


----------



## BloodySkywalker (12. Februar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Leser zu Beginn mit zwei Situation konfrontieren:
> 
> Situation 1: Ihr kauft euch ein tolles neues (oder altes) Adventure, wie Black Mirror, Ankh oder Monkey Island. Findet ihr es richtig, sich vorher eine Komplettlösung des Spiels durchzulesen?
> 
> Situation 2: Ihr spielt einen Egoshooter. Findet ihr es richtig, ein Programm zu benutzen, dass euch 5 Sekunden vorher warnt, bevor ein Gegner um die Ecke läuft?



Also ich finde der Vergleich hinkt doch mächtig. Vergleiche mal bitte die Zeit, welche du in WoW investierst im Vergleich zu einem Adventure o. ä. Ich will doch nicht einen Löwenanteil meiner Freizeit in einen ulkig bunten Pixelhaufen investieren. Aber die Diskussion wird eh wieder ausufern - einer mag es so der andere eher schwer. Das ist Geschmacksache und auch gut so: Schön, dass für alle was dabei ist. Basta^^

edit: nachdem ich Monsterwarri gelesen habe... also ich frag mich ganz ehrlich, wer jeden Tag Lust auf ein und dasselbe Spiel hat... also mir wäre es zu langweilig.


----------



## Carlor1337 (12. Februar 2010)

In meinem Augen liegt es 100% am Lernprozess der Spieler, schauen wir uns mal ne Classicinstanz an, z.B. Gul'Gurub war durchaus kein Zuckerschlecken. Der Raptorboss war verdammt hart und wieviele Fähigkeiten besaß er? Richtig, ZWEI! Er hatte ein Add mit 4x weniger hp als er... Aber das wars. Ich gebs zu, ich war nie dort, nur auf 80 zum mountfarmen und mir kommen die Bosse alle so ÜBERMÄßIG EINFACH vor, dass ich mir jedes mal an den Kopf fasse und an Den Boss denke wenn ich lese, dass früher angeblich alles sooo schwer war...

In "modernen" Raidinstanzen, z.B. Malygos kommt man nicht mit 2...3... oder sogar 4 Bossfähigkeiten davon. Malygos hat 3 Phasen, jede ist unterschiedlich und wird anders gehandhabt. 

Meine Meinung


----------



## Carlor1337 (12. Februar 2010)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja auch MITTLERWEILE.
> Guck dir mal PDC, SS, Grube und HDR an, und es wird weiterhin so laufen.
> Die Inis fordern zwar mehr aber nicht wirklich genug um solche Items zurechtfertigen - vergleichsweise.
> 
> ...




Die heros sind da um Spieler mit wenig Aufwand auf ein level zu heben mit denen sie die momentanen Raidinis bestreiten können. Es gibt die sie damit die Spieler nicht zuerst durch kara / Gruul / maggi gimpen müssen um dann FdS und Vashj's Festung unsicher zu machen. Wie es halt damals war, jetzt wäre es halt Naxx usw.

Blizzard hat einfach entschieden, dass es einen einfacheren Spielstart geben soll. Es droppt Zeug, dass soviel besser ist als die 200er Sachen aus heros und naxx um Spielern eben Naxx und Ulduar zu ersparen, und gebens wir zu: Wir beschweren uns dass alles zu einfach ist, gehen aber trotzdem mit 260er Sachen in Ulduar HM, anstatt wie damals mit 220er (?) Denn mit diesem Equip wäre es wieder um einiges schwerer.

Meine Meinung


----------



## Gerti (12. Februar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Dann sind natürlich die Guides und Addons - auf die ich in den oben erwähnten Situationen direkt Bezug genommen hab. Diese sind für jeden Verfügbar und sind normalerweise PFLICHT in einem Raid. Warum? Weil man sonst wiped. Fällt euch was auf?
> Wir machen es uns so einfach wie möglich. Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, aber dann dürfen wir doch nicht nörgeln, dass es zu leicht ist? Wir haben es so gewählt





Der Normale Raider hat halt keine Zeit, für sowas. Nehmen wir mal Kil'Jaeden als Beispiel. Hier was keine Taktik bekannt und es gab dementsprechend auf keine Addons. 
Und was war das Ergebnis? Richtig 260 Wipes, bis der Boss lag.
Ich denke, dass es sehr viel Zeit beansprucht, sich selber eine Taktik zu erarbeiten und nicht jeder diese Zeit hat. Daher greift man auf fertige Taktiken zurück. Es dauert schon lange genug, die Taktik richtig umzusetzten.

Also denke ich es nicht, dass man es macht, weil man es leicht haben möchte, sondern weil 2x3h Raid die Woche viel zu wenig ist.


----------



## Mr. Morizon (12. Februar 2010)

Ganz einfache Antwort: Guides gab es schon zu Classic (wie bereits oft erwähnt). Zu BC zumindest (eher habe ich nicht gespielt, aber da waren die Bosse auch schon knifflig...zumindest bevor Blizz gegen 3.0 gezeigt hat "Hey wir schwingen die Nerf-Keule" und Illi mal just kein Abscheren mehr hatte und alle Bosse -30% HP) war bei mir im Raid auch DBM Pflicht. Und war es einfach? Nein, gottverdammt, das war es nicht. Tiefenlord Karatress oder auch der Lurker und - ich liebe dich, baby - meine gute alte Lady Vashj waren definitiv NICHT einfach. Kael'Thas war hammerhart. Von Archimonde will ich nicht sprechen. Damals haben die Inis auch trotz der Sachen gefordert. Heute nicht mehr.

P.S.: Zu Naxx Zeiten Wotlk Release war meine Vermutung ja, dass die Naxxbosse damals alle zu 3.0 Patch aufspielen auch 30% HP verloren haben und dann einfach so nach Nordend verpflanzt wurden - also im Klartext, dass man zu Classic Zeiten denen mehr runterboxen musste als heute und da bin ich noch heute fest von überzeugt )


----------



## StrangeFabs (12. Februar 2010)

BloodySkywalker schrieb:


> Also ich finde der Vergleich hinkt doch mächtig. Vergleiche mal bitte die Zeit, welche du in WoW investierst im Vergleich zu einem Adventure o. ä. Ich will doch nicht einen Löwenanteil meiner Freizeit in einen ulkig bunten Pixelhaufen investieren. Aber die Diskussion wird eh wieder ausufern - einer mag es so der andere eher schwer. Das ist Geschmacksache und auch gut so: Schön, dass für alle was dabei ist. Basta^^
> 
> edit: nachdem ich Monsterwarri gelesen habe... also ich frag mich ganz ehrlich, wer jeden Tag Lust auf ein und dasselbe Spiel hat... also mir wäre es zu langweilig.



Aber du bist dann auch niemand der sich darüber aufregt, dass es zu einfach ist? Wer eine Herausforderung will, muss eben damit rechnen mehr Zeit investieren zu müssen, das ist auch in anderen Spielen so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jeder wie er will, aber nicht sagen es wäre zu leicht, wenn man es noch garnicht auf die vorhandene, schwere Variante probiert hat.


----------



## Shaila (12. Februar 2010)

Das kann von vielen Seiten aus betrachten. Zum einen hat logischer Weise Blizzard das Spiel vereinfacht. Und ja, es ist einfacher geworden. Wer das jetzt noch abstreitet, der hat nie BC oder Classic gespielt. Aber die Frage war ja auch wieso. Dann könnte man wieder die Frage stellen, wieso Bizzard das Spiel vereinfacht hat.

Darauf wäre dann die Antwort, das die Casuals einfach die überwältigende Spieleranzahl auszumachen scheinen. Dem Rest ist es in gewisser Maßen egal. Das heißt, es wurde einfach nur einfacher, weil es so den wirtschaftlich gesehen Besten Gewinn erzielt. In sofern hat Blizzard sein Ziel vollkommen erreicht. Denn für ein Unternehmen zählt (leider) nur das Geld, das ist überall so.

Jetzt will ich mal auf Addons/Guides etc. eingehen:

Scheinbar denken ja viele, das es wirklich an Addons und Guides liegt. Dem muss ich widersprechen. Guides und Addons gab es eigentlich fast zu jeder zeit. Sie waren im Grunde zu jeder Zeit immer vorhanden. Schon immer haben sich die Spieler an Guides und Addons bedient. Dies ist nicht gerade erst seit WOTLK so. Es war immer so.

Deswegen frage ich diejenigen, die denken das dieses Spiel durch die Guides/Addons so viel leichter wurde: Warum war es dann nicht schon zu BC und Classic so leicht ? Denn dort standen eben diese Dinge ebenfalls zur Verfügung.

Das wäre schon einmal eigentlich der entscheidenste Punkt, weshalb das schonmal nicht stimmen kann, das es dadurch einfacher wurde. Nun werden an dieser Stelle viele aufhören zu lesen und mich flamen: "Aber das ist doch keine Pflicht!"

Stimmt, Addons und Guides sind keine Pflicht. Man könnte sie genau so gut weglassen. Dies tut aber ein Mensch nicht, denn ein Mensch macht es sich immer so einfach wie möglich, das liegt an der Natur des Menschen. Addons und Guides sind Sachen, die man zusätzlich zum eigentlichen Spiel bekommen und benutzen kann. Sie gehören nicht selber zum eigentlichen Spielinhalt, das ist ein wichtiger Punkt.

Es kommt nich darauf an, ob die Spieler es sich selber wieder schwerer machen könnten, indem sie einfach keine Guides und Addons mehr benutzen. Die Sache ist doch, das die Instanzen *VON SICH AUS* schwer sein sollten. Sie sollten eine Herausforderung von sich aus sein. Von Anfang an. Nicht durch Hardmodes künstlich schwer gmacht, nicht durch Guides oder Addons.


Man kann nicht die _*SPIELINHALTE*_ und die Guides/Addons in einen Topf werfen.



In sofern: Blizzard hat das Spiel vereinfacht, damit es den Besten wirtschaftlichen Erfolg bringt. Mehr ist bei der Ganzen Sache nicht dran. Das jetzt auf irgendwelche Guides oder Addons zu schieben, die es schon immer gab, finde ich irgendwie lächerlich.


----------



## J_0_T (12. Februar 2010)

Ich denke nicht das wow einfacher geworden ist. es gibt viel hlfe die neu-einsteigern den weg erleichter, alten spieler es ersparen ihre twinks langsam hoch zu spielen und ähnliches.

Zu den Nerfs... mag sein das Blizz viele encounter vereinfacht hat, aber das liegt nicht direkt an blizz sondern eher an den spielern. Von 10 Spielern beherschen 8 ihre klasse nicht mehr... auch wenn sie sagen sie spielen seit beta... so haben sie verlernt zu spielen... sei es das sie einfach nur rushen, add-ons verwenden oder weis gott was noch. und dadurch das dann blizz sagt wir helfen den leuten ein wenig kommt das gefühl alles wäre zu einfach.

Ich sage nix zu dem items... der wo gerne vorne sein möchte hat mit icc ja die mgl sich t10 zu besorgen... der rest hat t9.

Verbesserte Quest map und das porten direkt in die ini... und der Dungeonfinder im allgemeinen. Gute veränderungen... machen wirklich einiges einfacher. aber daran liegt es auch net direkt.


Ich schätze der ursprung für das ganze ist auf die spielerschaft zurück zuführen. In Classic konnte man sich in Instanzen keine fehler erlauben, in BC merkte man schon den unterschied aber das begann das große nuken... und heute... viele wissen einfach net mehr das ihre lasse mehr kann als nuken, das anderen mana brauchen und nicht instant reggen... und das manschmal cc den druck aus bestimmten berreichen ziehen kann... aber viele kennen das nicht mehr... und deswegen greift blizz manschma den spielern unter die arme.


----------



## cortez338 (12. Februar 2010)

Also scheinbar ist es neuer Trend die sufu auf Ingno zu setzen.Ich habe in den letzten Wochen ewig viele Threads über das Thema gelesen und langsam wirds langweilig-.-

Und es wurde immer gemeckert in classic: Man kann nur was erreichen wenn man jeden Tag raidet
 	BC 	:der Anfangscontent war den meisten zu schwer aber man musste nicht so oft raiden, wenn man skill hatte
 	Wotlk :Alles ist zu einfach 
Wohin soll das führen ? Blizz richtet sich nach den Wünschen der Spieler und alle meckern wieder rum, wenn Blizz es wieder schwerer machen würde würden auch wieder alle meckern
Also entweder ihr nehmt es so wie es ist oder ihr spielt was anderes.


----------



## Lindhberg (12. Februar 2010)

Carlor1337 schrieb:


> In meinem Augen liegt es 100% am Lernprozess der Spieler, schauen wir uns mal ne Classicinstanz an, z.B. Gul'Gurub war durchaus kein Zuckerschlecken. Der Raptorboss war verdammt hart und wieviele Fähigkeiten besaß er? Richtig, ZWEI! Er hatte ein Add mit 4x weniger hp als er... Aber das wars. Ich gebs zu, ich war nie dort, nur auf 80 zum mountfarmen und mir kommen die Bosse alle so ÜBERMÄßIG EINFACH vor, dass ich mir jedes mal an den Kopf fasse und an Den Boss denke wenn ich lese, dass früher angeblich alles sooo schwer war...
> 
> In "modernen" Raidinstanzen, z.B. Malygos kommt man nicht mit 2...3... oder sogar 4 Bossfähigkeiten davon. Malygos hat 3 Phasen, jede ist unterschiedlich und wird anders gehandhabt.
> 
> Meine Meinung



korrekt............. also wenn ich an random raids zu classiczeiten zurückdenke sehe ich vor meinem geistigen auge auch noch 
-hunter mit stoffrüstung (wille - arkanwiderstand) haupsächlich grün- wenig blau - 1 epic (irgendein pvp teil)
-krieger mit zaubermacht usw.
das waren mindestens 10 spieler
und der rest war auch nicht besonders gewieft in ihrer ausstattung und performance - ja das war schwerer,aber doch nicht weil die bosse schwerer waren!


----------



## Maddalena (12. Februar 2010)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja auch MITTLERWEILE.
> Guck dir mal PDC, SS, Grube und HDR an, und es wird weiterhin so laufen.
> Die Inis fordern zwar mehr aber nicht wirklich genug um solche Items zurechtfertigen - vergleichsweise.
> 
> ...



Die Inis erfordern mehr ist richtig und mit Gear aus PDK25 können sie auch nicht unbedingt alle mithalten. Insofern ist das sehr wohl gerechtfertigt. So kann sich ein nicht viel Raider oder gar nicht Raider auch mal über ein paar schöne Dinge freuen. Die Zeiten um mit Tx rumzuposen sind halt vorbei ... ist aber auch eine seltsame Idee sich darüber definieren zu müssen.


----------



## Vizard (12. Februar 2010)

Es ist alles so einfach weil man den Boss schon 100%ig kennt bevor man ihn überhaupt das erste mal zu Gesicht bekommen hat.
Es gibt schon die ersten Guides bevor der Content Patch überhaupt auf den Live Servern ist PTR sei dank.
Dazu kommen dann noch Addons wie DBM und BigWigs die einem genau sagen was man wann machen muss.
Diese Addons haben die neuen Bosse meist auch schon in der Datenbank bevor man sie zum ersten mal sieht auch wieder PTR sei dank.
Man macht es doch so, vor einem Patch zieht man sich alle Guides rein lädt sich die neue Version von DBM oder BigWigs und legt dann los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mache das ganze auch nicht anders aber dann braucht man sich halt nicht wundern wenn die Bosse kaum bis gar keine Herausforderung sind.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. Februar 2010)

Monsterwarri schrieb:


> Ich vermisse das ehemalige Gefühl einen epischen Gegenstand zu erhalten oder einen Boss in den Dreck zu schicken.
> Ich meine jeder der nicht mit mindestens t9 in Dala oder OG rumposen kann ist gleich ein Noob.
> Gegenstände haben einfach keinen Wert mehr, und das ruft solch grauhenhaftes Zeug wie GS und so hervor ...



genau meine meinung!


----------



## Overskilled (12. Februar 2010)

so meld mich auch ma !
es ist eindeutig blizz schuld ..... sie bringen immer mehr neue patch damit die player die es langweilig finden nicht aufhören mit WoW und immer ne herrausforderung haben die zumeist keine ist ....
UND GENAU das ist das prob ! sie bringen zuviele neuen patches und manchen gefällts manchen nicht (wie mir, da ich nen twink hochzockn will und aber eig kein bedarf dazu hab denn wenn jede 2 wochen ein neuer patch kommt dan n komm ich i-wann midn eq netmehr nach !!!!!!!!!!!!)
wie ist eure meinung ?!!


----------



## Error2000 (12. Februar 2010)

Seh ich auch so.

Die Leute sollen erstmal den Lich-King im 25er HC, ohne AddOns und ohne Guides schaffen. Dann können die von mir aus sagen "WoW ist zu einfach"!


----------



## LaVerne (12. Februar 2010)

Vizard schrieb:


> Es ist alles so einfach weil man den Boss schon 100%ig kennt bevor man ihn überhaupt das erste mal zu Gesicht bekommen hat.
> Es gibt schon die ersten Guides bevor der Content Patch überhaupt auf den Live Servern ist PTR sei dank.



Noch mal die Frage, die hier im Thread schon mehrfach gestellt und bisher nicht beantwortet wurde: Was ist da jetzt anders als zu BC-Zeiten, in denen es Guides und AddOns ebenfalls gab? Wo lagen denn dann die Probleme bei BC? 

Warum hat ein großer Teil der Spieler den BT erst zu sehen bekommen (meist nicht "gecleart"), als die große Nerf-Keule geschwungen wurde, obwohl AddOns und Guides im selben Maße verfügbar waren?

Noch eine Frage: Warum haben die Gruppeneinteilungen und Bosserklärungen früher länger als heute gedauert (inkl. "Trockenübungen"), wenn die heutigen Bosse komplexer sind (ich erinnere z. B. an Herrn Bloodboil, der tatsächliches Gruppenspiel verlangte, den T4-Boss Maggi oder Lady Vashj vor den Nerfs)?


----------



## Tankbûchse (12. Februar 2010)

Find ich sehr gut, was under TE hier geschrieben hat. Ich persönlich habe mittlerweile nur noch wenig Lust mit meinen 80ern zu spielen.

Ich spiel in keiner Gilde mehr, sondern streife als Einzelgänger durch Azeroth. Mir ging dieses permanente Markengefarme auf den Geist und die angesprochenen "Raidtaktiken". Mir war es eigentlich wurscht, ob man während eines Raids gewipet ist. Mir hat es zu Classikzeiten zum Beispiel mehr Spass gemacht, selbst eine Strategie auszutüfteln und sich durchzubeissen. Da war die Freude doch viel größer, wenn man einen Boss gelegt hat.
Die Raidtaktiken von heute bestehen darin, Bosskämpfe auswendig zu lernen, oder den Ansagen eines Raidleiters zu folgen. Sicherlich ist letzteres auch angebracht, da es um den Gruppenerfolg geht. Aber dieses rumgeheule wenn etwas nicht geklappt hat, ging mir mit der Zeit tierisch auf die Nerven.

Einfacher wird es sicherlich mit Addons und Stasitools. Es liegt an jedem selbst, ob er diese nutzen möchte. Sobald aber Addons vorgeschrieben werden, würde ich darüber nachdenken, ob es sich um Equip-, & Markenfarmerei handelt, oder ob wirklich noch das Spiel an sich und den damit verbundenen Spielspass dreht.

Ist meine Meinung, die ich mir im Laufe der Zeit gebildet habe. Gut möglich dass es auch andere Ansichten gibt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (12. Februar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Ich möchte die Leser zu Beginn mit zwei Situation konfrontieren:
> 
> Situation 1: Ihr kauft euch ein tolles neues (oder altes) Adventure, wie Black Mirror, Ankh oder Monkey Island. Findet ihr es richtig, sich vorher eine Komplettlösung des Spiels durchzulesen?
> 
> ...



Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen.

Davon abgesehen hatte Blizzard zu Classic schon mal diversen AddOns den Riegel vorgeschoben - könnten sie also hier auch machen. Aber das Spiel soll ja auch noch von einem Hamster der zufällig über die Tastatur rennt spielbar sein, also fällt DER Teil ja schonmal flach.


----------



## timinatorxx (12. Februar 2010)

Wow wurde leichter weil ..... es Testserver gibt !!! ohne testserver würde der neue content zwar verbuggt aufn live server kommen aber keiner hätte die chanche auf vorbereitung !


----------



## Enyalios (12. Februar 2010)

timinatorxx schrieb:


> Wow wurde leichter weil ..... es Testserver gibt !!! ohne testserver würde der neue content zwar verbuggt aufn live server kommen aber keiner hätte die chanche auf vorbereitung !



Arthas kam trotz Testserver verbuggt auf Live...so what !


----------



## Noobydooby (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo allerseits habe die letzten Posts übersprungen.
Aus meiner sicht haben die Spieler es sich zu leicht gemacht.
Wer über Blizz schimpfen will bitte er soll das tun... Doch Blizzard macht nur was logisch ist 90 Whines über zu schweren Inhalt pro Woche. Jammernde Spieler die nicht mehr in den Endcontent kommen da sie die ersten Raidinis verpasst haben und alle nur noch icc gehen... was soll Blizz da wohl machen? 
Logischerweise wird man den Wünschen der Spieler entgegenkommen.
BÄM und es wird leichter stellt euch einfach vor es gäbe keine Txx Marken mehr und t8, t9 und co würden direkt vom Boss droppen! 
Oh oh ja.

Addons... jaa
Sind nützlich doch wer 5 Jahre spielt ist echt nimmer drauf angewisen.
Für mich persöhnlich vertraue ich nicht auf Bossguides sondern auf Erfahrung und beobachtung.
z.B.
Orakel des XXX = Heiler, Firsttarget, Cast interrupt welcher art auch immer ist sehr nützlich und > DPS
Drachen jeder art machen AOE nach vorne ca 90° und machen hinten dmg mit dem Schwanz. Vorsicht vor Aggro reduce und random Skills.
Augen sind leichte gegner mit niedrigem meleschaden aber sehr ausgeprägtem und meist aggrounabhängigen DMGstrahlen
Riesen machen fast immer Knockback (zur Wand Tanken) und haben gerne einen Starken extra Schlag.
Elemente machen Farbschaden welcher Rüssiunabhängig schaden macht und haben oft tolle Aoe, Multitarget oder Kettenbliztzauber

Generelle Bosstacktik mit der man 99% aller Bosse besiegt:

A_us allen rausgehen was Leuchtet, Blinkt n sich bewegt und DMG macht. (logisch ne und ist die halbe miete)
Adds immer und soffort killen auser der Boss stirbt sofort. (5%-20% oder enrage je nach art des Bosses)
Zauber unterbrechen.
Ausreichend abstand zum Boss. (von hinten oder seite angreifen)_
_Immer abstand zu mitspielern im Kampf halten_
_Kampf aufmerksam beobachten und Bossbuffs bzw eigene Debuffs lesen und entsprechend handeln.
_
wer es nicht glaubt mag einfach die bossguides lesen zu irgendeiner ini und mit meiner universellelen tacktik vergleichen (ausnahmen giebt es zb enrage durch tote adds etz doch da greift das aufmerksame beobachten des Kampfes und Buff/debuffs lesen um soffort zu verstehen was man anders als sonst machen muss.

Mit solchem angesammelten erfahrungsschatz ist WoW wirklich leicht und kaum eine herrausforderung.


----------



## hengireal (12. Februar 2010)

90% der Poster hier haben wahrscheinlich den Lichking noch nichtmal von nahen gesehen und beschweren sich, Wow ist zu leicht. Besiegt ihn erstmal im Hardmode, dann reden wir weiter.

Wow ist nicht zu einfach, es ist nur für jeden etwas dabei. Durch "relativ" starke Itemdropps z. B. bei AK sollen auch Spieler, die nicht eine halbe Ewigkeit Wow spielen, die Chance bekommen, eventuell auch mal ICC zu besuchen. Zumal ein durchschnittlicher 80er kaum Chancen hätte, sein Equip für hohe Raidinstanzen zu verbessern, gäbe es keine Triumphmarken, PdC ect. 

Außerdem ist es völlig egal, ob man Epics nachgeschmissen bekommt oder nicht, an die richtig guten Teile kommt man trotzdem nur durch Raiden bzw. ewiges 2-Frostmarken-farmen ran. Manche vergessen wirklich den Spaß am Spiel, hauptsache man hat gute Teile für "angeblich" gute Leistungen.


----------



## J_0_T (12. Februar 2010)

hengireal schrieb:


> 90% der Poster hier haben wahrscheinlich den Lichking noch nichtmal von nahen gesehen und beschweren sich, Wow ist zu leicht. Besiegt ihn erstmal im Hardmode, dann reden wir weiter.
> 
> Wow ist nicht zu einfach, es ist nur für jeden etwas dabei. Durch "relativ" starke Itemdropps z. B. bei AK sollen auch Spieler, die nicht eine halbe Ewigkeit Wow spielen, die Chance bekommen, eventuell auch mal ICC zu besuchen. Zumal ein durchschnittlicher 80er kaum Chancen hätte, sein Equip für hohe Raidinstanzen zu verbessern, gäbe es keine Triumphmarken, PdC ect.
> 
> Außerdem ist es völlig egal, ob man Epics nachgeschmissen bekommt oder nicht, an die richtig guten Teile kommt man trotzdem nur durch Raiden bzw. ewiges 2-Frostmarken-farmen ran. Manche vergessen wirklich den Spaß am Spiel, hauptsache man hat gute Teile für "angeblich" gute Leistungen.



Ich gebs zu habe LK nie gesehen...

Nur ich behaupte nicht das das ganze leicht ist... ich behaupte mehr die wo hier jammern können einfach nicht mehr spielen ohne die zusatzhilfen, guides etc... net mehr und net weniger.


----------



## silas00 (12. Februar 2010)

Ich finde alle die meinen das Wow zu einfach geworden ist sollten jetzt ihren Erfolg vom Lichking 25er Kill posten =)


----------



## Tamîkus (12. Februar 2010)

wow wurde so einfach gemacht damit nicht nur pro gamer den endcontent sehen obwohl jeder von hardmodes labert die hardmdoes wurden halt auch für speiler gemacht die ne grösere herauforderung haben möchten und lettzen endes werden net ma 1% aller gilden icc auf hero und hardmodes clear haben ...das ganze hat mit den mega nerf patch zu bc angefangen wo alle bc raid bosse generft wurden und hey gleich nach der patch hat unsere gilde ilidan down hätte mir aber gewünscht ihn besiegt zu haben bevor er generft wurde


----------



## LaVerne (12. Februar 2010)

silas00 schrieb:


> Ich finde alle die meinen das Wow zu einfach geworden ist sollten jetzt ihren Erfolg vom Lichking 25er Kill posten =)



Wie oft noch wollen die Leute, wenn dieses Thema aufkommt, auf _einzelne_ Encounter hinweisen? Machen die Encounter der Eiskronen-Zitadelle den Rest des Spiels schwerer? Hat da ein nichtraidender echter "Casual" was von, der sich zu BC-Zeiten wenigstens noch ausgiebig mit den Heroes beschäftigen konnte?

Nochmal die Frage, die offenbar keiner beantworten kann: Wenn die AddOns und Guides WotLK so einfach machen, wo lag dann das Problem in BC, wo die selben AddOns existierten und zu jeder Instanz Guides verfügbar waren? Oder lag es vielleicht doch eher daran, daß die BC-Encounter weniger Fehler verziehen, mehr Gruppenspiel verlangten und nicht einfach "ausgegeart" werden konnten? 

Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, dann dürfte die Frage wohl ein für alle Male geklärt sein.


----------



## Fäntom1 (12. Februar 2010)

hab jez nur die ersten 2 Seiten gelesen. Aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es 2 andere Probleme:

1.: Keine Pre Quests mehr. Jeder kann jeden Content überspringen und direkt im Endcontent mitwirken.

2.:Equip und T Teile für Marken. Vorallem Archavons Kammer wo auch T Teile von extrem leichten Bossen droppen sind fördernd das alles einfacher ist und man sehr schnell zu gutes gear bekommt und der content fix clear is.


----------



## Tamîkus (12. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wie oft noch wollen die Leute, wenn dieses Thema aufkommt, auf _einzelne_ Encounter hinweisen? Machen die Encounter der Eiskronen-Zitadelle den Rest des Spiels schwerer? Hat da ein nichtraidender echter "Casual" was von, der sich zu BC-Zeiten wenigstens noch ausgiebig mit den Heroes beschäftigen konnte?
> 
> Nochmal die Frage, die offenbar keiner beantworten kann: Wenn die AddOns und Guides WotLK so einfach machen, wo lag dann das Problem in BC, wo die selben AddOns existierten und zu jeder Instanz Guides verfügbar waren? Oder lag es vielleicht doch eher daran, daß die BC-Encounter weniger Fehler verziehen, mehr Gruppenspiel verlangten und nicht einfach "ausgegeart" werden konnten?
> 
> Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, dann dürfte die Frage wohl ein für alle Male geklärt sein.



manche raid bosse zu bc haben kein einziegen fehler im kampf verziehen wie zb archimonde oder murru wen in den kämpfen gegen die nen fehler macht bedeute es meist wipe für den ganzen raid bevor in wotlk die hardmodes auftauchten gabs das zu bc natürlig net und wen man bt clear hatte hatte man ja scho alles von der raid inni gesehn die hardmodes in wotlk sind dazu da um die leute zu beschäftigen bis cata rauskommt


----------



## Cyl (12. Februar 2010)

Error2000 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so.
> 
> Die Leute sollen erstmal den Lich-King im 25er HC, ohne AddOns und ohne Guides schaffen. Dann können die von mir aus sagen "WoW ist zu einfach"!




Genau!
Und Bayern München sollte zuerst mal barfuß und mit einem Bein auf den Rücken gebunden spielen, bevor sie behaupten ein Spiel gegen eine Thekenmannschaft wäre zu einfach!!1! 
Vorher können die sich nämlich gar kein Urteil erlauben, diese ahnungslosen Poser! Haa!1!
Jawollja!elf!

Warum schlägst du eigentlich nicht vor es sollte niemand mehr mit mehr als 256 ram spielen dürfen? Hey, warum keine 56k Modems als maximale I-Net Verbindung?
DANN wärs doch noch richtig foll doll schwer und so!




Der Lichking/Icecrown auf Hc macht etwa...tjo, etwa 0.0001% des Spielinhalts aus, könnte das möglich sein? Über den Rest dieses immer kindlicher gestalteten Games darf man sich also kein Urteil erlauben, sollte man den LK Hc nicht down haben?  Ahhhhhja, klingt richtig helle....


Also was auf Buffed so rumrennt ist echt... hmm... fast nur gruselig komisch. 
Man weiß nicht ob man laut lachen oder ob der Dümmlichkeit weinen soll. 
Etwa "Geisterbahn lesen".

Ich geb aber zu: Sich über die erschreckende Dummheit der "Generation Blöd"zu amüsieren macht aber manchmal Spaß, darum ist dies auch der einzige Sinn hier ab und zu den ganzen Käse von unseren Kindern/Heranwachsenden/Möchtegernerwachsenen zu lesen.


----------



## StrangeFabs (12. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es kommt nich darauf an, ob die Spieler es sich selber wieder schwerer machen könnten, indem sie einfach keine Guides und Addons mehr benutzen. Die Sache ist doch, das die Instanzen *VON SICH AUS* schwer sein sollten. Sie sollten eine Herausforderung von sich aus sein. Von Anfang an. Nicht durch Hardmodes künstlich schwer gmacht, nicht durch Guides oder Addons.



Also du scheinst hier mit zwei Maßstäben zu werten. Das Spiel IST von sich aus durch Hardmodes schwer, ich weiß nicht was da künstlich erschwert ist. Jedes moderne Offlinespiel hat Schwierigkeitsgrade, warum sollte WoW keine haben? Das ist ein legitimes Mittel um eine breite Spielerbasis zu befriedigen. Blizzard probiert nur gerade aus wie sie das am besten im Spiel einbauen, da es für WoW (und alle MMOs) ein ziemlich neues Feature ist.


Das Problem ist, dass die Spieler externe Hilfsmittel nehmen um das Spielerlebnis zu vereinfachen. Dagegen ist NICHTS einzuwenden, solange die Spieler dann am Ende nicht meckern, es sei zu einfach. Das sind keine Äpfel und Birnen. Wenn du einen Trainer oder Walkthrough benutzt erschaffst du dir sehr ähnliche Spielvorteile wie wenn du Guides und Addons nutzt - nur dass das eben 'jeder macht' (und wenn jeder von der Brücke ... nein so tief fall ich nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Das Spiel gibt genügend Herausforderungen - LK25Heroic ist eine davon. Aber auch Ulduar in niedrigstufigem Gear (gibt Erfolg!) ist sehr herausfordernd. Das erfordert Geschick und Spielfertigkeit. Und selbst für Spieler, für die das zu hoch ist gibt es "mittlere" Schwierigkeitsgrade, LK25Normal oder die einfachen Bosse auf Heroisch. Es gibt tatsächlich für jeden etwas, nur scheinen sich in der WoW-Community viele über niedrige Schwierigkeitsgrade aufzuregen, anstatt höhere zu probieren. Das ist bei anderen Spielen (da denke ich an Solo-Spiele) undenkbar.






LaVerne schrieb:


> Wie oft noch wollen die Leute, wenn dieses Thema aufkommt, auf _einzelne_ Encounter hinweisen? Machen die Encounter der Eiskronen-Zitadelle den Rest des Spiels schwerer? Hat da ein nichtraidender echter "Casual" was von, der sich zu BC-Zeiten wenigstens noch ausgiebig mit den Heroes beschäftigen konnte?
> 
> Nochmal die Frage, die offenbar keiner beantworten kann: Wenn die AddOns und Guides WotLK so einfach machen, wo lag dann das Problem in BC, wo die selben AddOns existierten und zu jeder Instanz Guides verfügbar waren? Oder lag es vielleicht doch eher daran, daß die BC-Encounter weniger Fehler verziehen, mehr Gruppenspiel verlangten und nicht einfach "ausgegeart" werden konnten?
> 
> Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, dann dürfte die Frage wohl ein für alle Male geklärt sein.



Wenn du mit T5 in eine Hero bist, bist du auch eingeschlafen. Der Unterschied war, nicht jeder hatte T5.


WoW wurde zugänglicher. Und eigentlich wollte ich es nicht so sagen, aber ihr reitet ja immer wieder drauf rum.

(nerdrage inc

Ihr seid verdammt nochmal so widerlich Itemgeil, das einzige was euch stört ist doch dass jeder "Low-Bob" T9 haben kann weil man es durch Embleme kriegt und ihr damit nichtmehr in Dalaran rumposen könnt, als wärt ihr Gott. Die Einstellung kotzt mich an, vor allem weil ihr es versucht auf eine völlig andere Thematik zu schieben. Das hat einfach absolut nichts mit der Schwierigkeit von WoW zu tun, das Spiel ist zugänglicher geworden und ihr fühlt euch in eurer Einzigartigkeit angeschränkt. Ihr seid einfach neidisch, dass irgendein Neuling der vor 3 Tagen 80 geworden ist genauso aussieht wie ihr, die ihr es nicht durch Eiskrone schafft und deshalb noch kein T10 habt - was übrigens für Anfänger und Nichtraider verdammt lange dauert zu sammeln.

Dass du trotzdem viel bessere Werte hast, durch Gegenstände die man nicht (so offensichtlich) sieht wie Schmuckstücke, Hals und Ringe, vergisst du dabei. Außerdem hast du viel mehr Erfahrung und wenn du mal deinen Hintern bewegen würdest, müsstest du dich auch nichtmehr aufregen, weil du dann schon dein T10 sammeln würdest, von dem Mr. Low-Bob noch weit entfernt ist. Die Realität wird hier verzerrt und nur weil man von der Gilde durch ICC gezogen werden kann, um in paar Wochen(!) für seinen Twink voll T10 hat, heißt dass nicht dass es jedem so gut ergeht.




(alle die jetzt antworten wollen: "Aber ich bin schon in Eiskrone" oder "Aber ich will garkein T10" - ihr seid nicht angesprochen weil ihr entweder 1. in Eiskrone zu kämpfen habt oder 2. es euch einfach macht und davon sowieso nicht betroffen seid. Wer es sich einfach macht, will ja auch nicht nörgeln, dass es zu einfach ist)


----------



## Tamîkus (12. Februar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Also du scheinst hier mit zwei Maßstäben zu werten. Das Spiel IST von sich aus durch Hardmodes schwer, ich weiß nicht was da künstlich erschwert ist. Jedes moderne Offlinespiel hat Schwierigkeitsgrade, warum sollte WoW keine haben? Das ist ein legitimes Mittel um eine breite Spielerbasis zu befriedigen. Blizzard probiert nur gerade aus wie sie das am besten im Spiel einbauen, da es für WoW (und alle MMOs) ein ziemlich neues Feature ist.
> 
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass die Spieler externe Hilfsmittel nehmen um das Spielerlebnis zu vereinfachen. Dagegen ist NICHTS einzuwenden, solange die Spieler dann am Ende nicht meckern, es sei zu einfach. Das sind keine Äpfel und Birnen. Wenn du einen Trainer oder Walkthrough benutzt erschaffst du dir sehr ähnliche Spielvorteile wie wenn du Guides und Addons nutzt - nur dass das eben 'jeder macht' (und wenn jeder von der Brücke ... nein so tief fall ich nicht
> ...



/sign


----------



## J_0_T (12. Februar 2010)

ICC ist, wie von einigen beschrieben, nur ein kleiner teil... das spiel bietet aber mehr als ICC in seinen varianten. Und zu behaupten man solle doch ma den clear erfolg für den LK posten oder die klappe halten... is ein zeichen das man nicht so helle is wie man andere glauben machen möchte.

Ich für meinen part lese keine guides und benutze keine add-ons die mir das leben erleichtern... nicht ma decursive oder omen habe ich instaliert. Das heißt alles was ich mache... muss ich bewusst machen und muss lernen fehler zu erkennen und ggf zu handeln. Ist das Spiel deswegen in meinen augen leichter? Für mich nicht. Ich lerne aber meinen char zu spielen... und wenn jemand meint es besser wissen zu müssen... kein problem... lass ich ihn halb.

Ich liebe es neue Bosse zu sehen... weil ich sie ja auch nicht kenne und sehe welche aktion geht und was net... die wo jammern vereinfachen sich alles... mit guides etc. Machts ma ohne... geht in ne alte ini, vlt bc und spielt sie ohne euer gedächtniss aufzufrischen was der encounter kann oder fähig ist mit einen anzustellen... und stellt die hilfsmittel mal ab.

Vlt gehen dann auch die *Hacks* zurück wenn andere nicht in sucht sich das neuste GS, DBM oder so ziehen weil sie ohne nicht mehr leben können. Ohne diese teile werdet ihr merken das die bosse schon sehr fies sind.



Meine meinung zu den fehlern die man sich damals erlauben konnte... muss ich recht geben vor woltk musste man aufpassen... wer da übernukte lag schnell im dreck... heute... einfach nur full force und gut ist. Fehler? Vergesst es... wenn 3 sterben ziehen die restlichen es ggf noch durch.

Vlt ändert sich das ja mit Cata wieder... und ich freu mich schon auf die threads die verlangen es einfacher zu machen weil man überfordert sei... nur um ehrlich zu sein nicht der content überfordert de meisten... mehr das sie nicht wissen was ihre klasse kann und welche skills sie noch im buch haben die in bestimmten situationen mehr bringen als dps.


----------



## Hackebeil (12. Februar 2010)

zu dem thema früher war alles schwerer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die erste version von healbot die es zu classic zeiten gab hat selbst ausgerechnet welcher spruch auf welches ziel mit der besten heal\mana leistung gecastet werden soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das war "einfach" denn da konnte man wirklich fast afk spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StrangeFabs (12. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> ICC ist, wie von einigen beschrieben, nur ein kleiner teil... das spiel bietet aber mehr als ICC in seinen varianten. Und zu behaupten man solle doch ma den clear erfolg für den LK posten oder die klappe halten... is ein zeichen das man nicht so helle is wie man andere glauben machen möchte.


Aber Eiskrone ist nunmal zurzeit das schwerste was es gibt (von alten Instanzen in niedrigem Gear abgesehen) und wenn sich hier einige aufregen, dass Spiel wäre zu einfach, sollen sie doch erstmal zeigen dass sie dieses 'total einfache' Spiel schon gemeistert haben. Darum geht es. Ich hoffe du verstehst warum deshalb die Frage nach Erfolgen kommt.

Man kann doch nicht einfach sagen ein Spiel ist zu einfach ohne es durchgespielt zu haben. Im Falle von WoW gibt es kein durchspielen, aber man kann den Endboss besiegen - auf dem höhsten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Wenn man ein Spiel mit verbundenen Augen und völlig zugedröhnt in fünf Minuten auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchspielt - dann darf man sich beschweren es wäre zu leicht. Aber dann bitte ein Beweisvideo (schon allein weil ich es mir lustig vorstelle ;D)

Niemand verlangt einen LK-Kill um hier mitzureden. Wir verlangen einen LK-Kill wenn du uns sagen willst, dass das Spiel für dich wirklich keine Herausforderungen mehr bereithält. (Und wenn, dann bitte auch Yogg+0 und Herold der Titanen&Co)


----------



## F.E.R.R.I.S. (12. Februar 2010)

Oh Mann ...
Es scheint echt in Mode gekommen dass jeder Depp sich über denn Schwierigkeitsgrad von WoW her macht.
Die Foren laufen schon bald über damit... und jeder muss dann auch noch sein Kommentar dazu geben, selbst wenn es noch so blöd ist ... Hauptsache, mitgeredet.

WoW ist nicht einfach und war es nie!
Allein eine Charakter auf Level80 zu spielen kostet einen fast doppelt so viel Zeit wie ein herkömmliches Adventure durchzuspielen.
Und da fängt der Spaß erst an:
Rüstung besorgen.
Boss Strategie lernen.
usw.

Fragt euch einmal selber: Wie viel Zeit investiert ihr in WoW?

Und sagt dann nochmal, Wow ist einfach.

MFG


----------



## J_0_T (12. Februar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Aber Eiskrone ist nunmal zurzeit das schwerste was es gibt (von alten Instanzen in niedrigem Gear abgesehen) und wenn sich hier einige aufregen, dass Spiel wäre zu einfach, sollen sie doch erstmal zeigen dass sie dieses 'total einfache' Spiel schon gemeistert haben. Darum geht es. Ich hoffe du verstehst warum deshalb die Frage nach Erfolgen kommt.
> 
> Man kann doch nicht einfach sagen ein Spiel ist zu einfach ohne es durchgespielt zu haben. Im Falle von WoW gibt es kein durchspielen, aber man kann den Endboss besiegen - auf dem höhsten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Wenn man ein Spiel mit verbundenen Augen und völlig zugedröhnt in fünf Minuten auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchspielt - dann darf man sich beschweren es wäre zu leicht. Aber dann bitte ein Beweisvideo (schon allein weil ich es mir lustig vorstelle ;D)
> 
> Niemand verlangt einen LK-Kill um hier mitzureden. Wir verlangen einen LK-Kill wenn du uns sagen willst, dass das Spiel für dich wirklich keine Herausforderungen mehr bereithält. (Und wenn, dann bitte auch Yogg+0 und Herold der Titanen&Co)




Nun... mir bietet das spiel herausforderungen... weil ich mir es halb net einfacher mache wie es viele tun.

den wenn wir ehrlich sind... das spiel is schwer wie am anfang... nur bei vielen macht sich routine bemerkbar und noch mehr benutzen die addons die sekundengenau sagen wann der boss furzt oder niest und was man dann noch ggf machen sollte... disese addons sind das problem... die leute wollen es wieder herausfordernd... dann ma weg mit dem schrott... kein gs und riskieren ne gurke bei zu haben... macht das ganze einen tick herausfordernder... kein DBM und ggf ma im nem falre zu asche verbrannt zu werden weil man net aufpasst... 

Ich verlange von dennen die sagen es is alles zu einfach das classic ui zu benutzen und alle hilfe addons zu deaktivieren... dann icc zu gehen und dann zu sagen es sein einfach. spielt Clean 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LaVerne (12. Februar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Man kann doch nicht einfach sagen ein Spiel ist zu einfach ohne es durchgespielt zu haben. Im Falle von WoW gibt es kein durchspielen, aber man kann den Endboss besiegen - auf dem höhsten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Wenn man ein Spiel mit verbundenen Augen und völlig zugedröhnt in fünf Minuten auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchspielt - dann darf man sich beschweren es wäre zu leicht. Aber dann bitte ein Beweisvideo (schon allein weil ich es mir lustig vorstelle ;D)



In diesem Thread geht es aber nicht um die Frage, ob WoW in allen Teilen einfach ist. Laut Umfrage behaupten 40 %, die AddOns und Guides machten das Spiel leichter - und ignorieren dabei den Fakt, daß es genau diese AddOns und Guides bereits zu BC gab. Wo lagen dann die Probleme für diese Leute in BC?

Wenn ein Spiel im Gegensatz zu früheren Versionen zwei Schwierigkeitsgrade einführt, benötigtes Equip über simple Instanzen ermöglicht, Anforderungen an die Klassen (vereinfachte Rota, mehr Aggro-Aufbau, simplere Heilerei etc.) herunterschraubt, die Materialien für herstellbare Sachen verringert (und Dinge wie "Frostkugeln" nicht mal mehr seelengebunden macht), CC weitgehend überflüssig macht, was ist das dann? Ich würde sowas "Vereinfachung" nennen.

Ich persönlich habe das Gefühl, diese "WoW ist nicht einfacher geworden!!!1111"-Threads dienen der Versicherung jener Leute, die zu BC wenig gesehen haben, daß sie mittlerweile richtig gute Spieler sind. Es ist die Gegenjammerei zu den "Jetzt kann jeder mein Equip haben"-Diskussionen: Der eine kann sich nicht mehr abheben; die anderen möchten das Gefühl haben, daß ihr Equip, das jeder hat, doch irgendwas wert ist.

WoW ist einfacher geworden. Ob das nun gut oder schlecht ist, darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Es liegt aber nicht an den AddOns oder Guides, weil es die eben wie schon mehrmals gesagt bereits zu BC-Zeiten gegeben hat!


----------



## J_0_T (12. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> In diesem Thread geht es aber nicht um die Frage, ob WoW in allen Teilen einfach ist. Laut Umfrage behaupten 40 %, die AddOns und Guides machten das Spiel leichter - und ignorieren dabei den Fakt, daß es genau diese AddOns und Guides bereits zu BC gab. *Wo lagen dann die Probleme für diese Leute in BC*?
> 
> Wenn ein Spiel im Gegensatz zu früheren Versionen zwei Schwierigkeitsgrade einführt, benötigtes Equip über simple Instanzen ermöglicht, Anforderungen an die Klassen (vereinfachte Rota, mehr Aggro-Aufbau, simplere Heilerei etc.) herunterschraubt, die Materialien für herstellbare Sachen verringert (und Dinge wie "Frostkugeln" nicht mal mehr seelengebunden macht), CC weitgehend überflüssig macht, was ist das dann? Ich würde sowas "Vereinfachung" nennen.
> 
> ...



Vlt weil die bosse damals keine fehler erlaubten... entweder weil sie fehlerahft waren onder man noch nicht lvl 80 war?


----------



## LaVerne (12. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Vlt weil die bosse damals keine fehler erlaubten...



Was heißen würde, daß es früher schwerer war...



> entweder weil sie fehlerahft waren onder man noch nicht lvl 80 war?



Diesen Teil verstehe ich nicht. Daß die Bosse weniger fehlertolerant waren, lag nicht an Bugs. Und das Endlevel war 70 und vorher konnte man auch nicht die BC-Inis raiden.

Davon ab warte ich immer noch auf die Aufzählung der "komplexen" Nordendbosse, die beispielsweise Lady Vashj, Maggi und Bloodboil ("Gruppe 1!... Gruppe 2!... Gruppe 3! Alle auseinander!") in den Anforderungen an gutes Gruppenzusammenspiel überbieten. Da müsste ja eine Vielzahl zusammenkommen, wenn die WotLK-Encounter so komplex sind. 
Wohlgemerkt: Es geht um das Gruppenzusammenspiel, das am besten perfekt funktionieren muß (ich nannte es immer liebevoll "synchronschwimmen"); nicht die Menge der Phasen!


----------



## Cyl (12. Februar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Aber Eiskrone ist nunmal zurzeit das schwerste was es gibt (von alten Instanzen in niedrigem Gear abgesehen) und wenn sich hier einige aufregen, dass Spiel wäre zu einfach, sollen sie doch erstmal zeigen dass sie dieses 'total einfache' Spiel schon gemeistert haben. Darum geht es. Ich hoffe du verstehst warum deshalb die Frage nach Erfolgen kommt.
> 
> Man kann doch nicht einfach sagen ein Spiel ist zu einfach ohne es durchgespielt zu haben. Im Falle von WoW gibt es kein durchspielen, aber man kann den Endboss besiegen - auf dem höhsten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Wenn man ein Spiel mit verbundenen Augen und völlig zugedröhnt in fünf Minuten auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchspielt - dann darf man sich beschweren es wäre zu leicht. Aber dann bitte ein Beweisvideo (schon allein weil ich es mir lustig vorstelle ;D)
> 
> Niemand verlangt einen LK-Kill um hier mitzureden. Wir verlangen einen LK-Kill wenn du uns sagen willst, dass das Spiel für dich wirklich keine Herausforderungen mehr bereithält. (Und wenn, dann bitte auch Yogg+0 und Herold der Titanen&Co)



Ja wenn sie denn Icecrown Hc mit dem Icecrown Patch frei gegeben hätten, dann wäre jede Raidgilde die etwas auf sich hält dort längst durch. 
Nur weil du die Blizzard´sche Contentverzögerung nicht kapierst, ändert es nichts an der tatsache das WoW in den letzten 2 Jahren kindgerecht, sprich ab 12 gepached wurde.

In spätestens 4 Wochen ist jede gute Raidgilde dort durch. Nur weil DU und der typische Buffed User keine qualifizierten Raidgilden von innen kennt, ist deine Aussage "Es ist aber für jeden was dabei..." einfach nur falsch, bzw ignorant.

Yogg+0 und PdoK 50 left habe ich etliche male mit TWINKS gemacht, um dann beim neuen, ach so tollen (und 10 mal einfacheren als Anub Hc) Icecrown 6-8 Wochen auf die Heros warten zu dürfen.
Blizzard verarscht die guten Viel- bzw Raidspieler (25std/woche reichen da völlig aus) und nur weil 99,8% der Buffed User das aus Unwissendheit nicht wahrnehmen, gibt es einfach auch andere Spieler die den "Content" als Kinderkacke betrachten.

Und hey, warum spiel ich dann immernoch??ß?
-> weils trotz der strunzdummen Vercasualisierung es immernoch kein besseres Spiel auf den Markt geschafft hat. Traurig aber wahr.

Twink ich mir halt noch meinen 12 80er hoch und erfreue mich nebenzu an den geistigen Ergüssen der Buffed-User....


----------



## Neneko89 (12. Februar 2010)

Fénriswolf001 schrieb:


> Das bei diesem Thema immer alle auf dem Endcontent rumreiten...
> 
> *Das Spiel ist mittlerweile wirklich so einfach weil:*
> 
> ...


Find ich lustig, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad daran gemessen wird ob man die Ini findet oO

Naja, ich seh das so das die Addons natürlich dabei mitwirken, dass der Content so leicht ist, aber auch das Equip und die steigende Erfahrung der Spieler. Ein Spieler der schon 3 Jahre raidet wird mit dem nächsten Addon auch keine Probleme haben schnell alle Bosse zu legen. Ich für meienn Teil denke das, dass der Hautpgrund dafür ist warum die Instanzen immer leichter werden.

Früher wusste ich nichtmal was n Hitcap ist oder warum ich mir Trefferwertung sockeln sollte. Heute zb weiß ich bei fast jeder Klasse wo das Hitcap ist und bin da auch angelangt. Die Erfahrung der Spieler steigt immer mehr, das lässt sich nicht aufhalten...


----------



## Nexilein (12. Februar 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Helfer wie "Deadly Boss Mods" gabs auch schon immer. Früher hieß das "CTRaid."
> 
> Und trotzdem hat nur 'ne Handvoll Leute die Anforderungen der Raid-Encounter geschafft. Einfach weil sie mehr Anspruch hatten, länger dauerten, ein Fehler eines Spielers teilweise schon den ganzen Raid wipen konnte, etc.



In Classic war aber eben noch viel mehr anders:

1. In MC hatte niemand Raiderfahrung. Nichtmal die Bedeutung des Wortes Aggro konnte man oft vorrausetzen.

2. Ein Element das Kämpfe erheblich erleichtert ist dps; aber gerade auf DpS wurde früher viel weniger geachtet; keine Aggro ziehen war die oberste Devise und dps Optimierung in vielen Raids ein absolutes Fremdwort. Schurke mit +Int Dolch? -> Ok, weil zieht wenigstens keine Aggro.

3. Der eine Fehler, der den ganzen Raid wipen konnte, bestand oft in so Dingen wie "3 Jäger schaffen es nicht sich mit einlullendem Schuss abzuwechseln", "Range DD schafft es nicht auf Max Range zu stehen" oder "Wer einen Dot bekommt muss aus der Gruppe laufen". Das war damals zweifelsohne schwierig, aber trotzdem wirst du in meinem alten (und erfolgreichen) MC Raid keine 25 Mann finden die erfolgreich gegen Thaddius antreten könnten.

4. Zeit war ein unglaublich wichtiger Faktor. Irgendwo am A**** der Welt einen Buff zu erquesten ist nicht schwierig, es ist zeitaufwändig. Wer den Buff nicht hatte, der hatte es natürlich schwer. Aber nur weil es die Kopf und Schulterverzauberungen damals nicht einfach für ein paar Goldstücke beim Händler gab, heißt das ja auch nicht das die Wipes eines unverzauberten Raids einen Maßstab darstellen können.

5. Die meisten Spieler wollten überhaupt nicht raiden, jedenfalls nicht unter den frühern Bedingungen.

6. 40 Mann Raids waren mit viel Organisationsaufwand verbunden, schon alleine weil man viele Spieler erst anlernen musste. Wann immer der Organisationsaufwand für Raids gesenkt wurde, hat die Zahl der raidenden Spieler zugenommen. Das ging schon mit ZG los, und in BC gab es haufenweise Raids die ohne jede Gildenstruktur erfolgreich unterwegs waren.

Mann muss sich schon das Gesammtbild ansehen... Den Progress in AQ40 und Sunwell mit PdK zu vergleichen reicht auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## x123 (12. Februar 2010)

Cyl schrieb:


> Ja wenn sie denn Icecrown Hc mit dem Icecrown Patch frei gegeben hätten, dann wäre jede Raidgilde die etwas auf sich hält dort längst durch.
> Nur weil du die Blizzard´sche Contentverzögerung nicht kapierst, ändert es nichts an der tatsache das WoW in den letzten 2 Jahren kindgerecht, sprich ab 12 gepached wurde.
> 
> In spätestens 4 Wochen ist jede gute Raidgilde dort durch. Nur weil DU und der typische Buffed User keine qualifizierten Raidgilden von innen kennt, ist deine Aussage "Es ist aber für jeden was dabei..." einfach nur falsch, bzw ignorant.
> ...



(Ich hab' mal das unterstrichen was dich von der Diskussion ausschließt.)
Und übrigens: Im Moment haben wir es Winter, nicht, dass du, solltest du das nächste mal die Wohnung/den Keller verlassen, glauben, es wäre noch Sommer.
PS: Toll, dass es noch 'wahre' WoW Spieler wie dich gibt, wie damals zu Classic-Zeiten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Februar 2010)

Als Wow-Spieler der ersten Stunde kann ich nur immer wieder sagen, daß heutige Bosskämpfe weitaus anspruchsvoller sind, als damals. Das meine ich vor allem hinsichtlich der Taktik, dem Movement, daß verlangt wird.
Damalige Bosse brauchten vor allem deswegen soviel Zeit, weil man sich sehr oft irgendwelche Resi-Sachen zusammenfarmen musste, die einfach unverzichtbar waren. Ansonsten fiel aber jeder Boss im Schnitt beim 10ten Versuch, würde ich mal sagen. Und das, obwohl wir nur zweimal die Woche raiden gegangen sind.

Was früher auch noch anders war ist die Tatsache, daß man nicht einfach über Marken Equip farmen konnte, daß einen gleich für die Highlevel-Instanzen tauglich machte. Man musste halt eine Instanz nach der anderen machen.
Und nicht zuletzt gab es noch Zugangsquests. Wenn man sich das mal so vor Augen hält, dann waren das aber alles nur zusätzliche Hürden, um das ganze in die Länge zu ziehen. Die Bosskämpfe an sich, die waren auch früher nicht schwerer. Im Vergleich zu ganz früher eher umgekehrt.

Ich selber habe zwar nur bis inklusive Naxx gespielt, doch ich kenne genug Leute, die aktuell noch spielen, weiß also schon so ungefähr, was in den Instanzen abgefragt wird. Und das, was ich da sehe, ist auch nichts anderes wie damals.


----------



## BuffedPala (12. Februar 2010)

RasDvaTri schrieb:


> Wie schön das endlich mal einer sagt was vllt. viele scho länger wissen.
> 
> Ohne Addons und Boss Guides wären die meisten doch aufgeschmissen!
> 
> Also sollen die die immer schreien, alles wäre so einfach mal die Addons ausmachen und aufhören Guides zu lesen, dann haben die genug Herausforderung



was heißt lesen die lassen sichs einfach von anette und dem anderen in der buffed show erklären ^^


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (12. Februar 2010)

Hat meiner Meinung nach nichts damit zu tun wegen den Add-Ons und so. Wenn ich schon sehe das ich in Arkatraz NON HC oft gestorben bin weil der Damage schon dort enorm hoch war! Bei den Feuerstein Vieh da hat der Meteor mich bis zu 13k gecrittet! Beim Endboss hat mich das eine Add aus dem Pechschwingenhort mit einer Druckwelle gekillt! 
Und heute? Pff... Ist alles gegenheilbar geworden und die Bosse haben auch viel zu wenig HP. Jeder Boss in einer HC Inni müsste um die 10k hauen (non crit) und die Bosse sollten 1 Million HP haben.
In den Raids sollte es auch mehr auf die Taktik geachtet werden. Zum Beispiel wie in Karazhan beim Kurator. Da war es PFLICHT die Funken zu zerstören weil sie sonst einen Instant umhaut, da konnt man noch so dagegen heilen wie man wollte.
Und die Blutbestien bei Saurfang (Ok ist nur das erste Viertel aber trotzdem) sind verlangsambar,leicht zu töten und den Schaden kann man mit einer Heilung wieder ausgleichen.
Man muss auch nicht mehr Equip farmen zb Schattenresi bei Mutter Shazrah (oder wie die Tante heißt). 
Braucht man heute bei Onyxia Feuerresi Gear? Ne ist eben so leicht killbar und man muss auf nichts Rücksicht nehmen. Der Atem und der Feuerball den sie castet ist auch leicht heilbar.
Oder bei Akil'zon (wie auch immer dieser adler troll in zul aman hieß) war es auch PFLICHT in die Mitte zu rennen da man sonst die ganze Gruppe tötet. 
Ein einziger hat die Gruppe zum wipen gebracht!


----------



## Thug (12. Februar 2010)

Was ist denn für Dich (TE) leicht in Deinen Augen? Hat Deine Gilde in absehbarer Zeit ICC im Hardkot leer?
DeadlyBossMods oder BigWigs braucht kein guter Spieler!
Sei es bei Paragon, For the Horde oder Ensidingsbumsda, und die Leute die es brauchen um aus Feuer oder sonstwas zu laufen tuen mir Leid.

so far  

Thug


----------



## Omaleite (12. Februar 2010)

wow ist eigentlich immernoch gleich schwer wie früher-unterschiede sind nur folgende:

-man muss nur mehr maximal 25 leute organisieren, nicht mehr 40.
-jeder "crap" hat die bezeichnung epic...wirklich episch ist nur die wenigste ausrüstung, denn die spannen der attribute auf den items sind die selben (im verhältnis) wie früher.

das könnte man ewig so weiterführen, wenn man sich damit auseinandersetzt und nicht sagt "mir egal wenn ich sage is einfach dann is einfach".

ony kann gleichviel wie früher....zum vergleich.


----------



## Nexilein (12. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> In den Raids sollte es auch mehr auf die Taktik geachtet werden. Zum Beispiel wie in Karazhan beim Kurator. Da war es PFLICHT die Funken zu zerstören weil sie sonst einen Instant umhaut, da konnt man noch so dagegen heilen wie man wollte.
> Und die Blutbestien bei Saurfang (Ok ist nur das erste Viertel aber trotzdem) sind verlangsambar,leicht zu töten und den Schaden kann man mit einer Heilung wieder ausgleichen.
> Man muss auch nicht mehr Equip farmen zb Schattenresi bei Mutter Shazrah (oder wie die Tante heißt).
> Braucht man heute bei Onyxia Feuerresi Gear? Ne ist eben so leicht killbar und man muss auf nichts Rücksicht nehmen. Der Atem und der Feuerball den sie castet ist auch leicht heilbar.
> ...



made my day

- Die Funken vom Kurator haben niemanden instant gekillt. Da ist man als Caster ein paar Schritte zur Seite um nicht beim Casten verlangsamt zu werden, das war's auch. 

- Resifarmen hat wohl wirklich nix mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun. Wenn Hardmodes Contentstreckung sind, dann ist Resigear Farmen sittenwidrig. 

- Auch heute kann ein einzelner noch den ganzen Raid wipen. Nur ist es heute eben auch in vielen Kämpfen möglich, dass gute Spieler die Fehler von Schlechteren ausbügeln. Leichter wird es natürlich aber schon in gewisser Weise, wenn das Lag eines einzelnen Spielers nicht zum Wipe, und 20 Minuten Laufen und Nachbuffen führt....
Im Gegenzug frage ich mich aber, wo die Kämpfe sind bei denen man jemanden abstellen konnte der 10 Minuten lang nur auf den Decursive Button gehämmert hat...


----------



## Shaila (12. Februar 2010)

Wenn alle immer mit ihren Hardmodes Argumenten kommen. Schrecklich. Es geht darum, das dieses Spiel von sich aus schwerer sein sollte, nicht durch eine künstliche Erschwerung durch den Spieler. Das dieser gewaltige Unterschied manchen nicht einleuchten will, bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Denn es ist etwas anderes, ob ich einen Boss vor mir habe, der wirklich was drauf hat oder ob ich da einen Boss vor mir stehen habe, bei dem ich mir aussuchen kann, wie ich ihn mal eben umhaun will.


----------



## WeRkO (13. Februar 2010)

Blizzard hat das Spiel "einfacher" gemacht. Wobei einfacher vllt nicht das richtige Wort ist, eher idiotensicher. Jeder, und zwar wirklich jeder, kann seinen Char auf Stufe 80 bringen, bis dorthin aber immernoch nichts gelernt haben. Von Schurken die meinen der lustige grüne Schleim am Boden wäre Kleber und sie müssten unbedingt drin stehn bleiben über Vergelter mit Agi sockeln bis hin zu Leuten die allenernstes im Blizzard Forum fragen wo sie denn am Besten Gold kaufen könnten....

Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass das Game "einfacher" wird, Anspruch haben die Raid meiner Meinung nach noch genügend, aber ich finde es Schade dass die Spieler offensichtlich immer dümmer werden. Oder es gibt in letzter Zeit einfach noch mehr Leute die ihren Account von Ebay & co gekauft haben...


----------



## HMC-Pretender (13. Februar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Das soll eine Anregung sein, erstmal darüber nachzudenken was denn nun WoW so 'einfach' zu machen scheint. Ist es wirklich der mächtige Nerfhammer von Blizzard? Betrügen wir uns nicht selbst indem wir Bossstrategien lesen und somit die einzige Herausforderung darin besteht diese Strategie durchzuführen? Sind wir nicht selbst Schuld, dass wir uns von Deadly Boss Mod sagen lassen wann etwas passiert und wann wir aus dem Feuer laufen müssen?
> Sicher, das sind nur einige Aspekte des Spiels aber gerade die Aspekte über die viel diskutiert wird wenn es um 'WoW ist zu einfach' geht.



Ich benutze keine Boss Mods, lese mir Taktiken grundsätzlich nur dann im voraus durch, wenn ich selbst Raidleiter bin, habe mir noch nie ein Raidvideo von jemand anderem als mir selbst angesehen und trotzdem fällt mir auf, dass ich in Instanzen nur noch zwei Tasten brauche, dass mein Gear 3 Setstufen höher ist als zu 60er Zeiten, und dass ich mit Naxx deutlich schneller durch bin als mit Karazhan (und das obwohl die Bosskämpfe in Naxx komplexer sind).

Guides und Addons hat man früher durchaus auch benutzt. Das hat vielelicht noch etwas zugenommen aber sicher nicht in dem Maße wie der Content einfacher geworden ist.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Februar 2010)

Nur als Nebeninfo:

Add Ons und Bossguides gab es schon zu BC

Nur komischerweise ist es jetzt trotzdem einfacher. An wem liegt das nun? Bestimmt net an den beiden dingen.


----------



## Tamîkus (13. Februar 2010)

wow wurde nach meiner meinug erst ab anfang wotlk stark vereinfacht ...warum ? nun es gab bei den bc bossen keine nerfs nur ma bug behebungen erst kurz vor wotlk wurde von gruul bis sunwell alles generft damit jeder boon raiden konte heute liest man zb der neue boss in archavons kammer den ich persönlich leichter finde als die anderen 2 steht das der boss generft wird 0o wieso ? damit weiterhin neulinge oder neueinstieger schneller ans eq kommen könen um in die höreren raids dabei zu sein was sich aber als schwierig darstelt bei den dps und gs geilheit der leute die meisten bc raid bosse haben nicht viele fehler verziehen oder auch garkeine beispielweise die sunwell bosse oder archimonde meistens liefs so ab und ich weis das da wir wochenlang erfolglos archi tryten das wen nur ein spieler es verkackt der ganze raid wipte manchma konte man es sogar gegenheilen aber nur manchma hing davon ab welche klasse gestorben ist so bosse wie keal thas lady vashj die verdamt schwer waren und es heute noch sind wen die leute es auch dort verkacken der gröste fehler den blizz machen konte war sich mit activision zusammen zu tun ja es gab zu bc damals auch dps und al sowas aber die meisten rnd raids fanden in karazhan stat und net in der grosen 25er innis wie heute sich ma eine uldu grp zusammenbaut und schnell die hardmodes machen geht um den drachen zu bekommen


----------



## Nexilein (13. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Nur als Nebeninfo:
> 
> Add Ons und Bossguides gab es schon zu BC
> 
> Nur komischerweise ist es jetzt trotzdem einfacher. An wem liegt das nun? Bestimmt net an den beiden dingen.



Früher ist man aber auch 10 mal gewiped bis es alle geschafft haben aus dem Feuer zu laufen. Heute heißt es nach dem ersten Wipe "L2P Noob"...
Wieso schließt du daraus, dass es früher schwerer war aus dem Feuer zu laufen?


----------



## Xorle (13. Februar 2010)

Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich auf Seite 4 aufgehört habe zu lesen, weil das Ganze wieder in "Pro-Casual"-Debatten abzudriften drohte...

Ich versuche mal auf die Frage des TEs einzugehen und ein paar Spekte zur Diskussion zu stellen:

Was hat das Spiel "leichter" gemacht? (Die Reihenfolge entspricht nicht zwangsläufig der Gewichtung, Wiederholungen dienen der Zusammenfassung *g*)

1. Addons
Ja, es gab auch schon zu Classic-Zeiten mehr oder weniger hilfreiche Addons. In meiner Erinnerung waren diese aber nicht so umfangreich wie heute. 

2. Guides
Gab es auch recht schnell, jedoch auch hier habe ich zumindest auf Classic bezogen, das diese auch nicht so umfangreich waren oder massenhaft Videos in Umlauf gebracht wurden BEVOR der entsprechende Boss überhaupt via Patch aufgespielt wurde. Kann mich noch gut an die ersten Schritte in BWL erinnern, wo wir uns den ersten Raum angeschaut haben und dann Schritt für Schritt an einer Taktik gefeilt haben, die wir mit unserer Truppe auch erfolgreich umsetzen konnten. AB BC war es doch eher so (absichtliche Übertreibung), das die Gruppe nach den Bossguides zusammengestellt und nicht die Taktik an die Gruppe angepasst wurde. Die Topgilden testen die Bosse doch mittlerweile (nicht alle) auf den Testservern und haben dadurch ihre Übungsphase schon hinter sich (Vermutung).

3. Die Raidgröße und das Equip
Einer der (meiner Meinung nach) Hauptgründe, warum es nicht einfacher sondern schneller geht. Der Weg nach MC war hart und laaaaaaaaaaaaang (und damit meine ich nicht irgendwelche Vorquests), sondern das Sammeln der Ausrüstung. T0-Set abfarmen, bis man auch wirklich jeden einzelnen Mob in den entsprechenden Inis mit Vornamen samt Familiengeschichte kannte. Dann das gleiche Spielchen in MC, um BWL bestreiten zu können usw. Der Fktor zeit war in Classic enorm, in BC immer nocht recht hoch, obwohl dieser schon durch HC-Inis, dann das Ausrüstungslager Kharazan abgemildert wurde (später noch durch Marken etc.). Es ging schon deutlich schneller, sich von Instanz zu Instanz zu hangeln (dank der tokens). Mal ganz ehrlich, wie oft wart ihr in MC, bis die Ini komplett clear war und wie oft z.B. im Schwarzen Tempel? Und das obwohl, BT deutlich anspruchsvoller von den Taktiken her war...einfach mal zurückdenken...mittlerweile geht das Ausrüsten dermaßen schnell, das sozusagen das Vorspiel flach fällt und es direkt losgehen kann...übertrieben ausgedrückt. ^^
Wer weiß wieviel schneller so mancher Boss in Classic oder auch BC gelegen hätte, wenn das Equip auch entsprechend schneller zusammengefarmt werden konnte...

4. Die Klassenfähigkeiten
Gerade an die Spieler, welche in allen 3 Teilen von WoW geraidet haben, überlegt mal zurück was eure Klasse alles so konnte...oder besser eben nicht konnte, aber dafür heute kann. So viele tolle Fähigkeiten, die euch "mächtiger" gemacht haben...versucht mal die Bosse von heute (oder halt auch schon BC) mit nur den Fähigkeiten aus Vanilla anzugehen...da wirds teilweise richtig lustig...

5. Die Erfahrung
Auch wenn es viele neue Spieler gibt/gab, so sind doch vor allem in den "Top"-Gilden Spieler, welche seid 5 Jahren zocken, die einfach die Erfahrung mitbringen, die ihren Char bis auf den kleinsten Pixel kennen und einfach wissen, was sie wann/wo/wie zu tun haben, um das Optimum aus dem Char herauszukitzeln. Auch das erleichtert das Spiel und lässt Bosse schneller fallen...und auch das erfolgreiche Erlernen und Umsetzen von komplizierten Bossmechaniken ist doch von mal zu mal einfacher, weil die einzelnen Fragmente alle irgendwann schonmal aufgetaucht sind.

6. Notwendigkeit...eine kleine gemeine Unterstellung, aber ich bin ziemlich fest davon überzeugt, das viele von denen, welche "Alles ist zu leicht!" schreien, die Schwierigkeit in erster Linie an der Zeitspanne zwischen Patch und Worldfirstkill messen...und wenn ein einzelner Boss wochenlanges trainieren (wieder, wobei trainiren auch oftmals gerne mit nocht nicht ausreichnd equipt verwechselt wird) erfordern würde, noch schneller die Lust verlieren, als jetzt wo es ja alles so einfach ist...die "Wipertoleranz" ist doch mittlerweile so gut wie gar nicht mehr vorhanden...

Schlusswort: Es ist nicht einfacher, es ist einfach nur schneller gewiorden...

So, alles etwas wirr, aber es ist schon spät...Gute Nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (13. Februar 2010)

Thug schrieb:


> Was ist denn für Dich (TE) leicht in Deinen Augen? Hat Deine Gilde in absehbarer Zeit ICC im Hardkot leer?
> DeadlyBossMods oder BigWigs braucht kein guter Spieler!
> Sei es bei Paragon, For the Horde oder Ensidingsbumsda, und die Leute die es brauchen um aus Feuer oder sonstwas zu laufen tuen mir Leid.
> 
> ...



Wieso immer alles im Hardmode und immer die letzten Bosse?

Vergleich mal ICC mit dem BT (SW ist eine, wenn nicht die schwerste aller Raidinstanzen, die kann man kaum als Vergleich nehmen)
Aber wieviel Rnd Raids hast du da gesehen? Wieviele Raids, die sich nicht eingespielt haben, die nicht aufeinander hören, wo jeder auf sein eigenes Wohl bedacht ist?
Ich ehrlich gesagt vor 3.0 genau NULL.



Nexilein schrieb:


> Früher ist man aber auch 10 mal gewiped bis es alle geschafft haben aus dem Feuer zu laufen. Heute heißt es nach dem ersten Wipe "L2P Noob"...
> Wieso schließt du daraus, dass es früher schwerer war aus dem Feuer zu laufen?



Ok, vergleichen wir das mal mit BC. (Classic Kämpfe waren oft taktisch nicht die anspruchsvollsten. Und damals war es noch der Anfang, dass man da lernen muss ist klar)

Kara als 10er Einstiegsraid lass ich mal weg.

Gruul: Seine gefährlichste Fähigkeit richtete sich an den Nebenmann. Zu nah an dem bedeutete mehr schaden. Man durfte jedoch auch net den auf der anderen Seite vergessen. Nur aus was rauslaufen is da komplett falsch.
Magtheridon: Alleine das Würfelklicken war durch Zufälle zu einem waren Zitterereignis geworden. Man brauchte aber auch verlässliche Leute, die du heute net finden wirst, die das so gut machen. Und das zu verhauen ist viel einfacher als irgendwas mit Flammen. Dass man den Vergleich mit L2P beim ersten Versuch bestraft ist eher vesträndlich.
SSC: Hydross, mit Resi-EQ recht einfach, DDs konnten trotzdem mehr als einfach sterben, wenn man zu nah stand oder Aggro zog.
Lurker: Sein berühmter Schwall war wirklich lustig mit Rnds...
Leotheras: Komplexer Kampf. Alles andere als Easy wenn du mich fragst, wenn du net über equiüed bist.
Morogrim: Wenn man keine Pala hatte wurds mit den Adds lustig. Und heiler durften net zu früh zum raid aufschließen.
Karathress: 4Mobs. Shami+Karathress waren schon sehr schwer wenn die heiler auch nur nen meter zu nah dran sanden.
Vashj: Dazu brauch man net viel sagen.

TK: A'lar: Chaotisch wenn man die ersten trys dabei ist. Und keinesfalls einfach.
Lootreaver, der einfachste T5 boss, mit abstand^^
Solarian: Heute würden noch Raids dran scheitern, wenn sie durch die lüfte fliegen. Und das würd sehr oft passieren.
Kael'thas: Nervendaufreiben weil es vielseitig war. Vor allem zwischen Phase 2+3 wurde es chaotisch mit Adds+Waffen.

MH: Die Erinnergunen sind schon schammig. Ich kann mich aber noch gut an Kaz'rogal mit seinem Manaentzug erinnern und Archimonde war natürlch net Hausnummer, die erstma zu schaffen war.

BT: Naj'entus: Das mit dem Stachel würde bei Rnds reihenweise fehlschlagen, da müsste sich jeder für jeden einsetzen.
Supremus: Die 2. Phase mit den Vulkanen, dem Heranstürmen o.ä. war die ersten 3-4 Trys zwar einfach zu verstehen, aber die gute Umsetzung war der Knackpunkt, auch wenn es net sonderliich fordern war.
Akamas Shemen: Naja, das war echt freeloot^^
Teron Blutschatten: Wenn man heute net so viel Dmg hätte würde das heute kein unerfahrener Rnd Raid schaffen. Und wenn es mal ein erfahrener verhauen hatte bedeutete das den Tod.
Requilar der Seelen: Abwechslungsreich und nicht einfach in der heutigen Community. Die würden sich im wahrsten sinn des Wortes, selbst den Schädel weghauen.
Kp wie der andere Boss dazwischen hieß, Ich weíß nur, dass wir mit anfang 80 auch noch 2-3ma gewhiped sind, mit 70 eiß ich es net mehr.
Mutter Sharazh: Man musste trotz resi gear noch höllisch aufpassen, damit alle 3 in verschiedene richtungen gelaufen sind. Sonst wars das schnell mal mit dem leben.
Der Rat der Illidari: Jeden zu erklären wäre zu viel. Man muss nur wissen, dass das nicht einfach war.
Illidan: Sau schwer. Wenn ein Tank mit den Flammen pennte hatte der Raid wieder etwas mehr Reppkosten.

SW lasse ich wie gesagt weg. Die meisten würden netma Teufelsruch heute packen. Wenn sie denn bei Kalec die postale checken und bei Brutallus das mit dem healen net verpennen, was ich heutigen heilern zutraue.

Ich weiß also bei Leibe nicht was du willst. Aber so ein Requilar wär doch mal toll. 
In einer Phase bekommt jeder den halben gemachten Schaden postwendent zurück und verreckt bei zu viel. Also wäre heute 70% der DDs am sterben, weil sie nur an sich denken.

Wenn du jetzt nochwas zu meckern ahst warum ich sage, dass die Bosse schwerer waren, dann bitte mit Begründung und wenns geht mit gutem Beispiel. Ich würde die auch, wenn du es unbedingt willst die Kämpfe auflisten wie sie ablaufen um zu zeigen, dass sie schwerer sind.


----------



## CharlySteven (13. Februar 2010)

Kaykon schrieb:


> Wenn man deine Sitation 2 nimmt siehst du direkt meine Meinung warum WoW "sooo" einfach geworden ist. Es sind die Addons und da kann Blizzard nicht gegenwirken. Klar legt man einen Boss wesentlich einfach wenn man schon seine Zauber für die nächsten 40 Sekunden weiß. Das wäre bei jedem anderen Spiel genauso.
> 
> In diesem Sinne.
> 
> ps: Ich würd ja ohne Bossmods spielen aber wenn es die Gilde verlangt ^^


Eigentlich alle Addons bauen auf etwas auf was in wow drinne is. z.b. threatmeter zeigen dir nur was  da is aer eben halt etwas versteckt.

Welche Addons helfen den so großsartig?
threatmeter addons braucht man eigentlich gar nicht mehr, dank blizz.
bossmods sind auch nich wirklich wichtig.
und der rest is doch auch nur da um sein interface induviduel anzupassen.


----------



## CharlySteven (13. Februar 2010)

doppelpost -.-"


----------



## CharlySteven (13. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Vergleich mal ICC mit dem BT (SW ist eine, wenn nicht die schwerste aller Raidinstanzen, die kann man kaum als Vergleich nehmen)
> Aber wieviel Rnd Raids hast du da gesehen? Wieviele Raids, die sich nicht eingespielt haben, die nicht aufeinander hören, wo jeder auf sein eigenes Wohl bedacht ist?
> Ich ehrlich gesagt vor 3.0 genau NULL.


muss dich da leider entäuschen bei uns aufm server gabs hyal und bt raids vor 3.0  und die waren eignetlich erfolgreich unterwegs so weit ich das noch in errinerung hatte =)


----------



## LaVerne (13. Februar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> 1. Addons
> Ja, es gab auch schon zu Classic-Zeiten mehr oder weniger hilfreiche Addons. In meiner Erinnerung waren diese aber nicht so umfangreich wie heute.



Wieso wird nur Classic mit WotLK verglichen? Dazwischen gab es BC; das hatte alle die AddOns, die es heute gibt (und ein paar Boss-spezifische mehr. Ich werde nicht müde, auf "Easy Mother" hinzuweisen - das AddOn zeigte an, in welche Richtung man zu rennen hatte bei der lieben Schattenmami in BT. Merkwürdigerweise schafften es dennoch genügend Leute, trotz der Richtungspfeile einen Raid zu wipen). 
Lustigerweise sind manche AddOns heute völlig überflüssig - man braucht kein DBM mehr, weil das Spiel selbst in großen gelben Lettern auf die Eigenschaften hinweist. Selbst eine Art "Omen" ist mittlerweile integriert.

Zum fünften Male (oder so): Inwiefern machen die selben AddOns, die es bereits zu BC-Zeiten gab, den derzeitigen Content plötzlich so viel einfacher, obwohl man mittlerweile weniger von diesen Dingern benutzt? Haben die 40 %, die für diese Option gestimmt haben, überhaupt jemals mehr als Gruul/Maggi nach dem Nerf in BC gesehen? 



> 2. Guides
> Gab es auch recht schnell, jedoch auch hier habe ich zumindest auf Classic bezogen, das diese auch nicht so umfangreich waren oder massenhaft Videos in Umlauf gebracht wurden BEVOR der entsprechende Boss überhaupt via Patch aufgespielt wurde.



BT war ein halbes Jahr on; es gab jede Menge Guides etc. dazu, bevor überhaupt die Zugangsbeschränkung gefallen ist. Dennoch wurde das Ding nicht mit Rnds gecleart, obwohl es einen Haufen Guides und Videos gab. 
Gleiches gilt für Zul'Aman: Es gab keine Zugangsbeschränkung; es gab Videos, Guides und AddOns. Warum wurde das Ding nicht jede Woche Rnd "gecleart" trotz aller dieser Dinge? Wieso dauerte es ein halbes Jahr, bis die Z'A-Rnds in Gang kamen (und die Auswahl lief dann fast ausschließlich über die FL-Liste, weil man dann wußte, was der jeweilige Partner leisten konnte)?

Wieso hat nicht jeder BC-Spieler den Z'A-Bären, wenn lediglich die AddOns und Guides für die Vereinfachung sorgen? Nach der hier vorgebrachten "Logik" hätte es doch kein Problem sein dürfen, sich dieses Reittier nach Lektüre der einschlägigen Websites sowie Installation der AddOns ("einen Schritt rechts, um den Bären zu bekommen") zu besorgen?

Ich frage jetzt zum ungefähr sechsten Male nach: Wie können AddOns, die es in genau dieser Form zu BC-Zeiten gab, plötzlich den Content so viel leichter machen, wenn das Spiel selbst sogar ein paar der AddOns obsolet macht? Entweder blubbert alles hier vor sich hin, ohne überhaupt ein paar Postings oder Argumente gelesen zu haben (was die "Aussagekraft" der Umfrage unglaublich unterstreichen würde - Achtung! Ironie! Sowas muß man hier ja dabeischreiben) - oder die Leute haben einfach keine Ahnung, worüber sie da eigentlich urteilen - Hauptsache, sie können sich als Spieler selbst bestätigen, daß alles im Grunde noch genauso schwierig ist wie anno dunnemals und keinesfalls von absolut jedem erreicht werden kann!

Und nochmal die Bitte, die Nordend-Bosse aufzuzählen, die sich in ihrer "Komplexität" von einer Lady Vashj, einem Maggi oder einem Bloodboil abheben (wohlgemerkt vor den Nerfs - aber das dürfte ja kein Problem darstellen, wenn ich mir anschaue, wieviele Leute angeblich schon länger als 3 Jahre hier spielen. Ihr müsstet diese Encounter also kennen. Bloodboil: 9 Heiler; 3 Tanks - und absolutes "Synchronschwimmen" war Pflicht, weil ein unaufmerksamer Fern-DD, der sich nicht an die Gruppierung hielt, den Raid sprengen konnte!) - angeblich braucht man mehr Movement, mehr Planung, mehr Gruppenspiel als jemals zuvor. Welche Bosse sollen das sein, die die vorgenannten Drei in Sachen Gruppenzusammenspiel (mit drei Ausrufezeichen) in den Schatten stellen (und in BC gab es noch eine Menge mehr - Archimonde und Kael wären zwei weitere Kerlchen; von SW ganz zu schweigen).

Überlest ihr diese Argumente oder habt ihr keine? Habt ihr die vorgenannten Bosse überhaupt je in ihrer Zeit erlebt (mit AddOns) und gelegt, daß ihr euch überhaupt eine Art "Meinung" erlauben solltet?

Es würde mir reichen, keinerlei Gegenargumente wie auf den vorhergehenden Seiten, auf denen eben diese Auflistung zu lesen war, zu bekommen - dann ist entweder die Leserschaft zu dämlich und gleichgültig, um überhaupt an einer Diskussion teilzunehmen oder es gibt eben keine Gegenargumente. 
Aufmerksame Leser, die ebenfalls auf diese Antworten warten, sollten diese Fragen in jeden folgenden gleich lautenden Thread kopieren - ich werde es tun.

Es gibt eben mehr zwischen den "In Classic war alles organisatorisch schwierig wegen der 40-er Raids und einiges war Tank'n'Spank" und Nordend-Hardmodes-Gruppen. Persönlich habe ich eine komplette 70er-BC-Truppe in Naxx60 erlebt, die sich gefragt hat, wie zum Teufel die Spieler diese Instanz zu 60er-Zeiten gepackt haben. SW haut ebenfalls ganze AddOn- und Guide-gestählte 80er-Truppen aus dem Korsett.

Wie kann das sein, wenn die Boss-Struktur heute komplexer ist und AddOns eh alles so einfach machen? Ist es vielleicht nicht eher so, daß die heutigen Encounter im Gegensatz zu früher weniger auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt sind, mehr Fehler verzeihen und obendrein aus"gegeart" werden können? Ups! Da würde man ja zugeben, daß sie tatsächlich leichter sind als früher...


----------



## Bierpimp! (13. Februar 2010)

Ich denke viele die rumjammer "öööhh WoW ist zu schwer nerf plx!!!!111elf" haben zu 99% nicht zu Bc zeiten geraidet bzw. nicht aktiv vor 3.0! Und selbst dann auch nur max. T4/T5 Content incl. ZA(wo ich mich auch drüber freute das Blizzard den Bär rausnahm).

Aber die leutz die seit anfang Vanilla/Bc dabei sind (mich eingeschlossen) wissen ganz einfach wie es war und wie sie es jetzt zu schätzen wissen können, dass es so "Einfach" geworden ist.
Und einfach ist ICC auch nicht bzw. Fotlk. 
Zeigt mir eine rnd grp die U25 HM macht und sich den Ironbound Proto holt, durch die ini Rushen keine Archievments bzw. Hardmodes/Heroic versionen mit rnds im End Content könnt ihr auf lange sicht erstmal Knicken!
Ich hoffe das dies weiterhin so bleibt den Hello Kitty Mode für die leute denen es zu schwer ist und der Normal mode für die leute die eine Herausforderung suchen und diese dann natürlich auch bekommen.
Einen Boss wie KJ oder Vashji werden wir aber dennoch nie wieder sehen.(ja ich hab Arthas down im 10er und er ist easy im Vergleich). Ich sag nurnoch Monate wipen an Mu´ru. 

Wem WoW zu schwer oder zu leicht ist sollte lieber was anderes oder garnix spielen!


----------



## Todeswolf (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schwerer ist nicht gleich schwerer ..... wenn viele davon reden das dies oder die andere Ini in zb. Hc schwieriger ist dan stimme ich da nicht ganz zu, den hier wird einfach eine bessere Rüstung vorrausgesetzt !


*Für mich bedeutet schwieriger aber anspruchsvoller...sprich mann muss seinen Char gut - sehrgut kennen und viele seiner Fähigkeiten zur richtigen Zeit einsätzen um eine Ini zu meistern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




Das ist wohl mein grösster Kritikpunkt an WoW das sie alles gleich machen , alle meine DD´s spielen sich in Inis fast gleich Aoe..solo Dmg das wars CC DeBuffs usw. werden nicht eingesetzt , was ich sehr schade finde den gerade die besonderen Fähigkeiten sind doch das Salz in der Suppe und machen eine Klasse einzigartig gegenüber den anderen Klassen !

Im mom befindet sich WoW in einer Dmg Spirale ....das wichtigste ist Rüstung dan Dmg und weit weit abgeschlagen dahinter kommt das Spielkönnen !

Darum mein wunsch ...WoW wieder abwechslungsreicher und anspruchsvoller machen , CC ..DeBuffs und co. viel wichtiger bzw. in Hc unverzichtbar machen die Bosse sollten nicht einfach mehr dmg machen , was nur über bessere Rüstung ausgeglichen werden kann sondern taktisches Vorgehen vorraussetzen ....auch wenn es zig Beiträge dan dazu geben würde, aber das gab es auch zu Bc zeiten und torzdem waren die Bosse manchmal sehr knifflig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shade69 (13. Februar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> -- Ich hoffe das fällt nicht unter "nicht noch so ein Thread /closed". Ich sehe das nicht als einen "WoW ist zu einfach!" oder "WoW zu einfach???" an, sondern ein "WoW wirklich zu einfach? Wenn ja; warum *wirklich*?"



Das kann nur von jemandem geschrieben worden sein der noch nciht so lange spielt:

Addons gabs schon zu classic zeiten ...
Guides gabs schon zu classic zeiten ...
Heute werden 2-4 Gruppen gepullt und gebombt. Zu classic Zeiten war das adden einer simplen pat ein mittelschweres problem (und davon gabs viele).
Gruppenspiel, achten auf aggro, CC, ... was ist das?
Gift? kann alles gegengeheilt werden muss kaum mehr despellt werden.
Frueher hat mal schnell ein spieler nen kompletten raid wipen lassen!
etc ..

liess dir mal 2-3 winethreads durch .. da gibts mehr als genug gruende!


ich hab was vergessen COUNTERSPELL ... wann braucht man das noch?


----------



## dehlia (13. Februar 2010)

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, Die Spielerschaft ist schuld.

Früher hatte man keine oder nur geringe Chancen in einem Raid mitgenommen zu werden wenn man nicht Mitglied in einer "guten Gilde" war.
Und da die Kapazität der "guten Gilden" begrenzt war/ist blieben viele auf der Strecke und konnten den kontent nicht miterleben.

Nun hat Blizzard mit BC die Marken eingeführt und ich muss zugeben etwas übertrieben.

Das führt zur Heutigen Sutuation dass im Handelschat solche Texte gepostet werden. 

zitiere sinngemäss

"Starte ICC (oder eine beliebige andere Raidini) 10er, /w me mit gearscore > 5500 und mindest Bosserfahrung X von Y"

Zitat Ende

MfG


----------



## LaVerne (13. Februar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Aber Eiskrone ist nunmal zurzeit das schwerste was es gibt (von alten Instanzen in niedrigem Gear abgesehen) und wenn sich hier einige aufregen, dass Spiel wäre zu einfach, sollen sie doch erstmal zeigen dass sie dieses 'total einfache' Spiel schon gemeistert haben. Darum geht es. Ich hoffe du verstehst warum deshalb die Frage nach Erfolgen kommt.




Wenn man den Icc25-Erfolg vorweisen muß, um beim jetzigen Schwierigkeitsgrad mitreden zu dürfen, dann müssen die Mitdiskutanten, die behaupten, früher war es auch nicht schwieriger, mindestens die Heldentat "Champion der Naaru" aufweisen. Noch besser ist natürlich "Hand von A'dal" (beide Titel selbstverständlich bei Einführung der "Erfolge" erhalten - zusammen mit dem "Illidan"-Kill. Sollte kein Problem sein, weil dieselben AddOns, die das Spiel heute so vereinfachen, auch "damals" verfügbar waren - Achtung! Ironie! Das muß man hier ja dabei schreiben!). Dann weiß man wenigstens, daß diese Leute wissen, wovon sie reden. 

Würde hier sehr ruhig. Ich bin nur "Champion", weil trotz AddOns, Guide-Studieren und Video-Schauen der damalige Content gar nicht mal so leicht war.


----------



## Suki2000 (13. Februar 2010)

Ich sag es einfach mal so " Wenn Blizzard was macht machen sie es in denn meissten Fällen immer irgendwas Falsch".

Mich stört dieser Gearscore auch, du kannst nen Hohen Gearscore habe aber NULL Ahnung von deiner Klasse was ich in letzter zeit oft genug erlebt habe^^. Dazu stört es ebenfalls das es nur noch dummes HC durchrennen gibt, du als Tank geflamet wirst( erlebt ich oft genug mit mein Tankpala) weil du net  gleich die Halbe Ini pullst u. Pullt nen DD du ihn sterben lässt. Oder das in einigen HC´s wie z.b. HDS einfach mal 2-3 Bosse ausgelassen wird und gleich zum Endboss gerannt wird. Ganz erlich macht Blizzard so weiter wundert es mich nicht das immer mehr Spieler zu Aion,HDRO,WAR,RoM und gegebenfalls ab 2011 zu GW 2 Wechseln( auf das ich mich tierrisch freue;D). Von 15 Mio. Spielen grad mal noch rund 11.2 Mio WoW, man merkt es nimmt langsam ab. Und ich glaub Aion hat in denn Topgames WoW längst überholt.



So nun dürft ihr von mir aus Flamen.

Mfg

Suki


----------



## Razuul (13. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mir auch die mühe gemacht und habe mir das Thema mal durchgelesen, ich gebe zu nicht alles, aus einem wichtigen punkt. Dieser ist sehr simpel, wenn ich dann kommentare lese wie Blizzard ist schuld, vergeht mir die lust am weiteren lesen. Ich habe den eingangspost gelesen und dann erst abgestimmt. Ich stimme mit dem TE vollkommen über ein das viel an den Add On's liegt. Sicher, die Zeiten zu Classic haben sich geändert, keine frage. Ich bin auch der meinung, die flut von Add On's haben das spiel ziemlich simpel gemacht als ich dann abstimmte und dann laß das die mehrzahl trotzdem "Blizzard hat das Spiel zu einfach gemacht" gewählt hat konnte ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Guides gab es schon zu Classic Zeiten, ich habe sie mir auch damals schon angeschaut, es war eben auch eine art vorbereitung für unsere damalige Gilde sei es für MC BWL AQ ZG usw... Selbst heute schaue ich mir die sachen noch an um gut vorbereitet in einen Raid zu gehen. Aber dann kommen die guten ADD On's DBM Big Wigs und co die einen genau warnen wenn was kommt, man der Boss fängt an zu casten und man weiß genau ok, jetzt gleich muss ich los rennen aus dem Feuer raus oder ich als Mage evtl sogar gegenzaubern (siehe PDK)

All dies hat WoW zu dem gemacht was es heute ist für die meisten pro spieler ( ich zähle mich selbst nicht als pro spieler, ich denke ich bin eine mischung. Aber gehe mehr in richtung Casual) ziemlich simpel um es kurz zu sagen.


----------



## Skyler93 (13. Februar 2010)

"Von 15 Mio. Spielen grad mal noch rund 11.2 Mio WoW"
wann hatte den blizz 15 mio Spieler ?? Oo
hab ich i-was verpennt?


----------



## LaVerne (13. Februar 2010)

Razuul schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der meinung, die flut von Add On's haben das spiel ziemlich simpel gemacht als ich dann abstimmte und dann laß das die mehrzahl trotzdem "Blizzard hat das Spiel zu einfach gemacht" gewählt hat konnte ich nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Nur mal so: Dir ist während Deiner Kopfschüttelei schon noch klar geworden, daß Blizz durchaus das kontrolliert, was die AddOns anzeigen können? Darf ich an den "Loot-Reaver" in FdS erinnern, der bestimmte Sachen eben nicht mehr in den Kampf-Logs anzeigte, woraufhin die AddOns unbrauchbar wurden? Ein AddOn kann immer nur so gut sein, wie Blizzard das zulässt. 

Ich hoffe doch, daß Deine Kopfschüttelei jetzt nicht manisch wird (Btw: Bei mir schüttelt sich nicht der Kopf, sondern eher rollen sich die Zehennägel auf, wenn ich den Satzaufbau etc. sehe. Wer mit solchen Phrasen daherkommt ("Kopfschütteln" im Sinne "aus meiner überlegenen Warte ist das einfach unsinniges Geblabber, was ihr hier absondert"), die im Grunde nur auf die Abwertung der Diskutanten abzielen, der sollte wenigstens die _Form_ halbwegs draufhaben, sonst macht man sich selbst schnell lächerlich!



> Guides gab es schon zu Classic Zeiten, ich habe sie mir auch damals schon angeschaut, es war eben auch eine art vorbereitung für unsere damalige Gilde sei es für MC BWL AQ ZG usw... Selbst heute schaue ich mir die sachen noch an um gut vorbereitet in einen Raid zu gehen. Aber dann kommen die guten ADD On's DBM Big Wigs und co die einen genau warnen wenn was kommt, man der Boss fängt an zu casten und man weiß genau ok, jetzt gleich muss ich los rennen aus dem Feuer raus oder ich als Mage evtl sogar gegenzaubern (siehe PDK)



Was machen die AddOns heute, was sie während Deiner angeblichen sonstigen Raid-Zeit vor allen Dingen in BC nicht gemacht haben? Übrigens: Der gelbe große Schriftzug über den gesamten Bildschirm stammt nicht von den AddOns, sondern vom Blizz-Client! Der Rest erscheint im Chat - und zwar ebenfalls vom Hauptprogramm getriggert!

Wäre eh mal interessant zu sehen, inwiefern die Spieler Nachrichten im Raid zu AddOns oder zum Blizz-UI zuordnen! Ich für meinen Teil weiß z. B. in PdK teilweise nicht, was mir von den Tools meines Raidleiters oder von der UI mitgeteilt wird - die UI hat heute einige Aufgaben der AddOns bereits integriert (ich selbst habe seit WotLK weder CT-Raid noch DBM mehr installiert, weil's unnötig geworden ist - soweit zum "übermächtigen Wirkungsgrad" von AddOns)!

Zum siebten Mal die Frage: Was machen die heutigen AddOns, was sie zu BC-Zeiten nicht geleistet haben, um den Content so zu vereinfachen? 

Warum stellt eigentlich keiner die Frage, ob die Integration von AddOn-Ansagen in die Blizz-UI den Content nicht erst vereinfacht haben? Die Ansagen, was ein Boss gerade wirkt, sieht man heute überdeutlich im Fenster - inklusive etwaiger (De-)Buffs, die ein Boss gerade mit unserem Char anstellt (">Miststück< hat ein Gift in Euch implantiert!").
Ist's, weil man dann nicht so schön über AddOns meckern könnte, die im Grunde heute fast überflüssig geworden sind?


----------



## Skyler93 (13. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Nur mal so: Dir ist während Deiner Kopfschüttelei schon noch klar geworden, daß Blizz durchaus das kontrolliert, was die AddOns anzeigen können? Darf ich an den "Loot-Reaver" in FdS erinnern, der bestimmte Sachen eben nicht mehr in den Kampf-Logs anzeigte, woraufhin die AddOns unbrauchbar wurden?
> 
> 
> 
> Was machen die AddOns heute, was sie während Deiner angeblichen sonstigen Raid-Zeit vor allen Dingen in BC nicht gemacht haben? Übrigens: Der gelbe große Schriftzug über den gesamten Bildschirm stammt nicht von den AddOns, sondern vom Blizz-Client! Der Rest erscheint im Chat - und zwar ebenfalls vom Hauptprogramm getriggert!



job ich finde du hast recht, aber was sol man machen, die bösen AddOns sind halt schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AddOns standhaft bleiben!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-Man (13. Februar 2010)

Es sind unter Garantie NICHT die Guides und Addons, die WoW einfacher gemacht haben. Denn die gab es schon vor WotLK. Es gab ja auch schon zu BC BigWigs, DBM und diverse Guides im Internet. 
Zudem tuts ne Stoppuhr auch.


----------



## *Quicksilver* (13. Februar 2010)

Weil es ein Spiel für KINDER ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrodimi (13. Februar 2010)

Na lieber TE, ich denke mal du kennst WoW nur von Wrath of the Lutschking oder allerhöchstens von BC her.
WoW ist im Vergleich zu Classic nicht einfacher/schwerer geworden. Schon gar nicht wegen Addons die hatten wir auch scho zu Classiceiten und auch da hatten wir unsere Pflichtaddons in Raid
Der große Unterschied zu früher ist einfach der Aufwand der benötigt wird.
So waren rare Mats in Vanilla wirklich rar (jeder Alchi/KK der noch den Schwarzen Lotus kennt weiß was ich meine)
Die Raids bestanden aus 40 Mitgliedern welche natürlich auch das Equip haben mussten. Dazu kamm das man bei den Bossen meist auch noch irgendeine Art von ressistenz haben musste welche natürlich erstmal jene 40 Schlachtzügler farmen/herstellen/organisieren musste (hier greift auch wieder rare Mats) 
Also jeder der noch die Vorbereitungsarbeit für MC/AQ kennt weiß auch welch wirklich extrem enorme Zeitaufwand dahinter steckte. Dann war noch der Faktor Pre-Quest und da zähle ich jetzt [Abstimmung mit dem Kern] noch zu den Vertretern der extremst harmlosen Art. Bis hin zu AQ wo KOMPLETTE Server und FRAKTIONEN die Öffnung der Instanz bearbeiten mussten war auch hier ein enormer Zeitaufwand nötig.
ABER mit diesen Zeitaufwand und einen zuverlässigen 40Mann + Reseverspielern und den Taktiken (Guides gabs auch damals schon nur nicht in dieser Fülle und in dem Ausmaß wie heute) war das legen eines Bosses kein großes Problem mehr.
Das Problem war einfach nur das es wenige schafften da man wirklich viel viel Zeit investieren musste und so war es halt das 5% das Equip und die ressourcen hatten die Bosse ernsthaft und ihne großes auaaua abzulooten, und die restlichen 95% standen vor dieser fast unüberwindlichen Mauer der extrem harten Inis und Bosse weil sie schlicht und ergreifend die Zeit nicht hatten (oder einen Rechner der einen 40er Raid erträglich darstellen konnte)
Mit BC wurde schlicht und ergreifend der Zeitaufwand gekürzt...es geht flotter..man kriegt schneller Anschluß..und mit Lutschking hat sich das fortgesetzt...
Aber hättet ihr in beiden Addons den selbigen zeitlichen Aufwand zu betreiben wie in Vanila...auweh..da würden viele wohl nichtmal Burg Utgarde unbeschadet überstehen (auf HC) und schon wäre alles wieder schön schwer und hart und nur progamerfreundlich....


----------



## LaVerne (13. Februar 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> job ich finde du hast recht, aber was sol man machen, die bösen AddOns sind halt schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich befürchte, man kann sich hier die Finger fusselig schreiben - nicht ein Mitdiskutant geht auf die vorgebrachten Punkte ein! 

Keinerlei Auflistung, inwiefern die AddOns mehr als zu BC dem Spieler die "Arbeit" abnehmen (nicht ein mal wurde bemerkt, daß das Blizz-UI mittlerweile die Aufgaben der AddOns übernimmt - diesen Punkt habe ich erst erwähnt).

Also, liebe Mitdiskutanten, zählt doch mal bitte auf, was die AddOns im Gegensatz zu BC so alles leisten. Vergesst aber dabei nicht zu erwähnen, inwiefern die Standard-UI mittlerweile warnt (falls ihr das unterscheiden könnt). Die knapp 40 %, die der Meinung sind, daß AddOns und Guides die Sache so vereinfachten, müssten doch mit Sicherheit spielend die AddOn-Erweiterungen im Gegensatz zu BC aufzählen können. 

Wenn nicht... frage ich mich, wovon ihr da meint, reden zu könnnen!


----------



## WeRkO (13. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, man kann sich hier die Finger fusselig schreiben - nicht ein Mitdiskutant geht auf die vorgebrachten Punkte ein!
> 
> Keinerlei Auflistung, inwiefern die AddOns mehr als zu BC dem Spieler die "Arbeit" abnehmen (nicht ein mal wurde bemerkt, daß das Blizz-UI mittlerweile die Aufgaben der UI übernimmt - diesen Punkt habe ich erst erwähnt).
> 
> ...



Ich würde sogar im Gegensatz zu Classic sagen, denn wer der Classichealer erinnert sich nicht an decursive das von alleine dispellt hat?


----------



## Xaner (13. Februar 2010)

*Gute 70% der weltweiten Community dankt Blizzard für den wirklich gut* 

*angepassten Wierigkeitsgrad.*



Die restlichen 30% könen da hin gehen wo der Pfeffer wächst.


----------



## Shaila (13. Februar 2010)

- Startgebiete Vereinfachung
- Werbt einen Freund
- Levelgegenstände
- Schnellerr EP Anstieg
- Früher reiten
- Billiger reiten
- Vereinfachung von Quests
- Wegfallen von Prequests
- Zunehmende Bedeutungslosigkeit der Klasse
- Gold an jeder Ecke
- RND Tool (Alles anonym und zack zack durch)
- Entfernen von Elite Mobs auf der gesamten Welt
- Versammlungssteine Nerf
- Extreme vereinfachung der Berufe

Bitte sagt mir, in welchem Punkt da Addons und Guides eine größere Rolle spielen.


----------



## LaVerne (13. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte sagt mir, in welchem Punkt da Addons und Guides eine größere Rolle spielen.



Ich bin mir sicher, die knapp 40 % der Voter werden uns noch eine ausführliche und begründet ausgeführte Latte von Argumenten bringen, die wir nicht bedacht haben. 

Es kann doch nicht sein, daß diese Leute völlig sprachlos sind, wenn sie aufgefordert werden, explizit die Unterschiede der AddOns im Vergleich zu BC aufzuführen! Es kann doch keiner so völlig verblödet sein, seine Stimme abzugeben, ohne sich seines Standpunktes völlig sicher zu sein.

Meine Postings könnten allerdings Ironie beinhalten...


----------



## Bergerdos (13. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Bitte sagt mir, in welchem Punkt da Addons und Guides eine größere Rolle spielen.




Alle Punkte die Du aufgezählt hast machen das Spiel nicht einfacher sondern lediglich weniger Zeitaufwängig.

zum Topic:

Ich denke daß die "Einfachheit" die viele an WOW bemängeln (ich übrigens nicht) nicht an einem gesunkenen Schwirigkeitsgrad liegt sondern in der einfacheren Verfügbarkeit der guten Ausrüstungen. Viele trauern ja der Schwierigkeit von Classic nach, aber mal ehrlich, wie schwer war denn in Classic Naxx wenn der gesamte Raid schon voll T3 ausgestattet war ?
Oder andersrum, wir schwer wären denn die ersten 4 Bosse in ICC wenn man 5 Monate bräuchte einen kompletten Raid mit T9 auszurüsten ?


----------



## J_0_T (13. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, die knapp 40 % der Voter werden uns noch eine ausführliche und begründet ausgeführte Latte von Argumenten bringen, die wir nicht bedacht haben.
> 
> Es kann doch nicht sein, daß diese Leute völlig sprachlos sind, wenn sie aufgefordert werden, explizit die Unterschiede der AddOns im Vergleich zu BC aufzuführen! Es kann doch keiner so völlig verblödet sein, seine Stimme abzugeben, ohne sich seines Standpunktes völlig sicher zu sein.
> 
> Meine Postings könnten allerdings Ironie beinhalten...



Man könnte nun kontern und sagen zähle selbst auf was heute anders is als gestern...


----------



## LaVerne (13. Februar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Viele trauern ja der Schwierigkeit von Classic nach, aber mal ehrlich, wie schwer war denn in Classic Naxx wenn der gesamte Raid schon voll T3 ausgestattet war ?



So schwer, daß selbst 70er bunt gemisch mit T4/T5/T6 sich daran die Zähne ausbissen, wie ich es selbst erlebt habe.

Es mag sein, daß ich mich irre - aber welche Gilde hatte denn bitteschön Naxx Classic auf Farm und langweilte sich? Das dürften doch tatsächlich nur die so oft erwähnten "5 %" der Spieler gewesen sein.

Und wie oft erwähnt: Classic ist nicht der Maßstab! Dazwischen folgte eine sehr erfolgreiche Erweiterung namens "Burning Crusade", dessen Abo-Anzahl selbst das selbsternannte "Casual-Paradies" WotLK nur wenig übertrifft - trotz Erschließung neuer Märkte. Da gab es tatsächlich Dinge wie aufwendig zu organisierende 25er-Raids (hupps! Finden die nicht heute rnd statt?!). Und Vorquests! Und Dungeon-Sets! Und sogar CC spielte da eine Rolle. Aber wer möchte sich schon mit 11 Millionen zufriedenener zahlenden Kunden abgeben, wenn er auch 11,5 Millionen bekommen kann - wohlgemerkt nach Erschließung neuer Märkte. 

Hoffentlich schläft die Konkurrenz...



J_0_T schrieb:


> Man könnte nun kontern und sagen zähle selbst auf was heute anders is als gestern...



Das Topic ist, daß sich im Gegensatz zu Gestern eben in Sachen Raids nichts verändert hat, sondern lediglich die Rahmenbedingungen in Form von AddOns und Guides. Was möchtest Du da "kontern"? Und was soll ich in Zusammenhang mit dem Thema da aufzählen?

Wenn man einen Einzeiler mal eben so in die Tastatur hämmert, sollte man auch was zu sagen haben...


----------



## Adnuf (13. Februar 2010)

I hab au kein Full T9, keiner meiner Twinks. Wens gut gehth ab ich den 2er Bonus und Fertig.

Ich kann meinen Krieger Tank / Schurke / Hunter / Pala Heala halt spielen, imba EQ ist da nunmal nicht das wichtigste.

Dazu Raide ich ausschließlich Gilden Intern, was addons wie GS oder den Schwanzvergleich Recount sogut wie ausschließt.

Recount im Raid posten wurde sogar verboten, da wir für den _RAID spielen undn icht für die DPS.

Wer trozdem sein dmg wissen will flüstert halt jemanden and und lässt es sich per whisper schicken


----------



## Durag Silberbart (13. Februar 2010)

Eine Million mal das gleiche Öde Thema. Fällt dir nichts mehr ein? Wenn es dir zu leicht ist mach die Hard Mods.


----------



## Shaila (13. Februar 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Alle Punkte die Du aufgezählt hast machen das Spiel nicht einfacher sondern lediglich weniger Zeitaufwängig.



Ich denke mal stark nicht. Es ist etwas anderes, wenn ich Schritt für Schritt im Level aufsteig, die Welt und meinen Charakter in diesem Lauf kennen lerne, oder ob ich insant irgendwo hingeportet werde, da in 20 Minuten was umknalle und freudig mit massig EP rausgehe.

Oder die Pre Quests. Die sorgen sehr wohl für Schwierigkeitsgrad, da sie verlangen, das man jeden vorherigen Boss im Addon schonmal getötet hat. Dies verhindert, das man einfach Instanzen und Bosse mit ihren jeweiligen Taktiken auslässt.

Oder der Startgebiet Nerf. Es ist etwas anderes, ob ich darauf achten muss, ob da ein aggressiver gegner neben einem andere aggressiven Gegner steht, oder ob ich mich freudig einfach überall durch metzeln kann und die anderen mobs schauen dumm zu.

Ich könnte das lange weiterführen.

Des Weiteren: Was ist so schlimm daran wenn es mal länger dauert ? Zeit verbringen ? In einem Spiel ?!?! Blos nicht!

Oder wie darf ich das verstehen ?




Bergerdos schrieb:


> zum Topic:
> 
> Ich denke daß die "Einfachheit" die viele an WOW bemängeln (ich übrigens nicht) nicht an einem gesunkenen Schwirigkeitsgrad liegt sondern in der einfacheren Verfügbarkeit der guten Ausrüstungen. Viele trauern ja der Schwierigkeit von Classic nach, aber mal ehrlich, wie schwer war denn in Classic Naxx wenn der gesamte Raid schon voll T3 ausgestattet war ?
> Oder andersrum, wir schwer wären denn die ersten 4 Bosse in ICC wenn man 5 Monate bräuchte einen kompletten Raid mit T9 auszurüsten ?



Die Itemflut ist Teil der Vereinfachung. Bzw. nicht die Flut selber, sondern die wenigen Unterschiede von der Rüstung. Während man in Classic und BC auf den ersten blick sehen konnte, wer was trägt und wie gut somit jemand ist, ist heute alles einheitlich, zu einem großen Teil. Man kommt sich manchmal vor wie bei der Armee wo alle eine Standartuniform tragen.

Außerdem gibt es mittlerweile so viele Sets, ich persönlich blicke da nicht mehr durch: T8; T8,5 ; am Besten noch T 24,025


----------



## turageo (13. Februar 2010)

Rudall schrieb:


> [...]
> auf die frage, ob jemand die instanz schon kennt, oder guides gelesen hat, bekam ich viermal ein nein. wir sind also zu fünft losgestapft und hatten absolut keine ahnung was passieren würde. nach ca. einer stunde haben wir nach ein paar wipes die seelenschmiede gemeistert und sind direkt dann die anderen zwei instanzen auch angegangen.
> 
> ich hatte noch NIE so viel spaß. darum kann ich mittlerweile das argument gut nachvollziehen, dass guides und komplettlösungen den spielspaß etwas dämpfen.
> [...]



Kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich hab mir die Guides bei den neuen 5er auch nicht durchgelesen und bin mal direkt reinmarschiert. War echt spaßig vor allem, weil man da auch merkt, dass kein Meister vom Himmel fällt. Nur Deine Reaktion als Tank wird man eher in schätzungsweise einem von fünf Fällen finden. Viele Tanks würden allein schon nach der ersten Frage die Gruppe kommentarlos verlassen. Aber das ist ja hier nicht Thema... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwie machen wir Spieler das Spiel ja selbst kaputt und verderben uns den Spaß. Hinterher wird dann so typisch menschlich ein Sündenbock gesucht, hauptsache man selbst ist nicht Schuld. ^^ Wenn ich so überlege was in den größeren Raidgilden so alles Pflicht ist mittlerweilen in punkto Addons und Guides studieren (durchlesen reicht da nicht mehr), dann wundert es auch nicht, dass es hinterher heißt "Viel zu einfach!".

Grüße


----------



## Sunflake (13. Februar 2010)

endlich mal ein TE, der nicht nur von der tapete zur wand schaut.

immerhin hat der beitrag dazu geführt, dass ich mich registriert habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da viele hier gar nicht auf das eigentliche thema eingehen, versuche ich mal einen neuen aspekt zur diskussion beizutragen.

vielleicht sollte man mal erst definieren, was für die einzelnen "schwierigkeit" bedeutet.

dazu gibt es meiner meinung nach folgende ansätze:

1. schwierigkeit sich solo vernünftig auszustatten
2. schwierigkeit 5-er gruppen zu finden
3. schwierigkeit raid-gruppen zu finden
4. schwierigkeit eine nette (progress-) gilde
5. schwierigkeit den aktuellen content komplett zu erspielen
6. schwierigkeit nach der langen zeit in wow überhaupt noch spaß zu haben

und mein persönlicher favorit:

7. die schwierigkeit, sich von anderen zu unterscheiden schwindet immer mehr!

das ist zwar keine sehr tugendhafte triebfeder, aber meiner meinung nach empfinden die leute
die "neue leichtigkeit" dadurch, dass alle inzwischen sehr schnell "vergleichbar" werden.

und wer möchte das schon in einer zeit, in der sich alle "individualisieren" wollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich selbst spiele bei seit der beta und habe inzwischen aufgehört. mein grund war nicht die
"leichtigkeit/schwierigkeit", sondern dass der zenit des produktlebenszyklus von wow längst
überschritten ist und blizzard die gute alte cash cow noch mit möglichst wenig mitteln möglichst
lange melken will. im übrigen nichts verwerfliches, aber halt nur nicht mit mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe, dass der beitrag wenigstens etwas im sinne des TE ist, obwohl ich hier kein addon-faktengewitter
oder gearscore_theory_geseiher hinterlassen habe.

einen schönen tag, im RL als auch in WOW wünscht euch,

sunflake


----------



## J_0_T (13. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Das Topic ist, daß sich im Gegensatz zu Gestern eben in Sachen Raids nichts verändert hat, sondern lediglich die Rahmenbedingungen in Form von AddOns und Guides. Was möchtest Du da "kontern"? Und was soll ich in Zusammenhang mit dem Thema da aufzählen?
> 
> Wenn man einen Einzeiler mal eben so in die Tastatur hämmert, sollte man auch was zu sagen haben...



hmm... dachte so schwer wäre es nicht... ich meine die tatsache was es für dich ändert... in deinen augen was du siehst ggf was du benutzt. Du sagst ja wir sollen sagen was wir sehen... das taten einige. Meine sichtweise ist diese... ihr wollt mehr herausforderung... macht nen raid ohne vorbereitung und add-ons... das sollte fordernd sein... am besten noch mit membern die keine ahnung haben.

Sowas in dem dreh... aber in fast jedem post von dir im diesem thread forderst du uns auf zu sagen warum es schwerer war in bc als im vergleich zu heute... meine meinung ist die bosse erlaubten damals keine fehler... heute optimiert man den schaden wenn jemand stirbt... ende... das is nicht schwer. die encounter sind auch nicht mehr so fehlerhaft wie damals... ist dir bestimmt schon aufgefallen das nach 1'er woche bei bestimmten bosse en hot-fix aufgespielt wird weil man was gefunden hat was im ptr nicht erschien.

Und mein *kontern* bezieht sich auf die tatsache das du auch sagen solltest... und zwar in deinen augen was das spiel einfacher macht.



ich wiederhole mich gerne wieder... das was wow einfach macht sind die Guides und add-ons... Nerfs sind anpassungen mehr nicht...


----------



## Su-Si (13. Februar 2010)

Ich gebe dem TE absolut recht, was Raids angeht. Insbesondere das "Pflicht, vorab alle Guides zu lesen, damit es keinen wipe gibt - merkt ihr was?" hat mir ganz gut gefallen.




Eines bleibt jedoch: Trotz der damals auch schon verfügbaren Guides und addons brauchte es in BC fast jeder Hero-Ini CC, um gefahrlos(er) durchzukommen. Das hat mit dem jetzigen durchrushen durch die "heros" nichts zu tun. Da selbst frische, unequippte 80er problemlos in Heros können, liegt es auch nicht alleine daran, dass jedem nun T9 hinterher geworfen wird (wenn das dioe Sache auch nicht gerade besser macht). 




Der SChwierigkeitsgrad in Wotl - was die !"Heros" angeht - ist extrem gesunken. Das hat auch bis hierhin nichts mit Addons etc zu tun. 




Ich unterschreibe aber das Posting des TE, was die Raids angeht.


----------



## ibbi (13. Februar 2010)

Kaykon schrieb:


> Wenn man deine Sitation 2 nimmt siehst du direkt meine Meinung warum WoW "sooo" einfach geworden ist. Es sind die Addons und da kann Blizzard nicht gegenwirken. Klar legt man einen Boss wesentlich einfach wenn man schon seine Zauber für die nächsten 40 Sekunden weiß. Das wäre bei jedem anderen Spiel genauso.
> 
> In diesem Sinne.
> 
> ps: Ich würd ja ohne Bossmods spielen aber wenn es die Gilde verlangt ^^



blizz kann das genauso wie ncsoft in aion verbieten das man addons benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das wär also kein sooo großes problem ..schätz ich ma.... aber ob das die spieler wollen bzw blizz will... hmm
glaub kaum


----------



## LaVerne (13. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> ... aber in fast jedem post von dir im diesem thread forderst du uns auf zu sagen warum es schwerer war in bc als im vergleich zu heute...



Wie kann man die Bitte, doch einfach mal aufzuzählen, inwiefern es die AddOns im Gegensatz zu BC einfacher machen, mißverstehen? Ich brauche da Hilfe, wie ich es noch einfacher ausdrücken kann; offenbar ist ein einfacher Hauptsatz für buffed noch nicht verständlich genug.



> Und mein *kontern* bezieht sich auf die tatsache das du auch sagen solltest... und zwar in deinen augen was das spiel einfacher macht.



Ich habe lediglich - und meines Erachtens sehr eindeutig - um eine Aufzählung gebeten, inwiefern sich die AddOns zu BC-Zeiten von denen der Jetzt-Zeit dermaßen unterscheiden, daß sie den Content einfacher machen.
Was Dein "kontern" mit irgendwas - und schon gar mit einem Zusammenhang - zu tun hat, erschließt sich mir nun wirklich nicht. 



> ich wiederhole mich gerne wieder... das was wow einfach macht sind die Guides und add-ons... Nerfs sind anpassungen mehr nicht...



Du kannst Dich wiederholen, so oft Du möchtest - damit zeigst Du lediglich, daß Du keine Argumente hast. Wo bleiben die Fakten? Zähle doch bitte die Veränderungen bzw. Erweiterungen bei den AddOns auf, die sich im Vergleich zu BC getan haben. Ansonsten wirkt das hier leicht autistisch (*murmelnd* AddOns haben es leichter gemacht! Wiederhole! AddOns haben es leichter gemacht! *murmelnd*). 

Für Dich zur Verdeutlichung: Da oben haben knapp 40 % dafür abgestimmt, daß die AddOns und Guides den Content vereinfachen. Dem stimmst Du zu. Wie kann das aber sein, wenn es die selben AddOns und Guides bereits zu BC-Zeiten gegeben hat? 

Was genau in den WotLK-Ausgaben der AddOns, die es bereits zu BC-Zeiten in genau derselben Form gegeben hat, macht es denn nun so einfach? Darf man hier nur noch simple Hauptsätze benutzen? Sollte ich einen Vordruck mit Erklärungen zur Antwortmöglichkeit zu meinen Postings dabeipacken?


----------



## Nessaiia (13. Februar 2010)

Sry, aber wenn es sooooo vielen hier zu leicht ist, es gibt doch Möglichkeiten das zu ändern.

Z.B. 
- nützt halt keine Addons
- lest grundsätzlich keine Raidguides
- lernt Eueren Char "intuitiv" zu spielen, ohne das Studium etlicher Guides oder Posts und vor allem Tabellenkalkulationen wie wer wann wieviel Dmg/Hela usw. macht. 
- geht mit weniger Spielern in den Raid, dafür gibts teilweise sogar Erfolge zu erzielen. 

Was soll denn Blizz noch alles machen, damit es einigen "Pros" recht ist??? Eine Pro-Liga?

Es scheint etliche "Pros" zu geben, wenn man das hier so liest. Ich finde, das WoW in dieser Richtung einen sehr guten Verlauf genommen hat und recht individuell anpassbar ist. Es kann aber nun mal nicht jeder 24/7 spielen, was mich bei einigen immer wundert. Heute ist das glücklicher Weise nicht mehr unbedingt nötig, aber der Schweregrad ist akzeptabel. Und wenn mir eben langweilig ist schalte ich Addons usw ab und nutze andere Hilfsmittel nicht mehr.

Blizz hat ja nicht umsonst HMs eingeführt, welche zuweilen durchaus knackig für das GEDACHTE Itemlvl sind. Natürlich werde ich Ulduar mit T9/10 wesentlich schneller durchrauschen, wenn alle ihre Klasse spielen können. Es wird nie wieder wie Classic werden, und es ist auch nicht der Sinn eines Spiels, dass nur 5% der Com den eigentlichen Endcontent sehen bzw. spielen dürfen!


----------



## Yinj (13. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde die leute die Blizzard die Schuld geben, haben unrecht, da man heute bevor ein neuer Boss /raid instanz draußen ist, schon lesen kann was können die Bosse was macht man am besten und und und. Das gabs früher so nicht, vollgllich waren Die Bosse schwerer, weil man sich eine eigene takke ausdenken musste.

Außerdem die meisten die flamen haben selber nicht mal irgendwas clear.

PS: Und wenn mal eine verdammt schwere instanz rauskommt heulen alle rum:" HÖÖÖÖ DIE INI IS SO SCHWER SCHEI? BLIZZ UUUHHHHH NERF!!!!"


MFG Yinj


----------



## blueSilv3r (13. Februar 2010)

Der TE hat in allen Punkten recht! (ist auch ein echt guter Beitrag)

Aber gehen wir mal ein Addon zurück, in BC (SSC/TK/BT/SW) dort hatten wir auch Bossmods wir hatten Taktiken die wir lesen mussten. Und es war trotzdem sau schwer. (Am nfang vor dem riesen Nerf)
Einige Bosse brauchten echt lange bis sie verstanden wurden von allen, ich denke da an Vashi, Kaelthas oder Hydross (ich weiß nicht ganz richtig geschrieben aber keine Lust jetzt nachzugucken) es hat mehrere ID´s gedauert bis man die wirkouch down hatte. Für Kaelthas musste man sich erstmal 6 Seiten!!! Taktik durchlesen, und als man ihn dann down hatte, war da dieses Gefühl was es heute nicht mehr gibt.

Ich gebe nicht nur Blizzard die Schuld daran, es ist teilweise ausgelutscht und die SPieler haben sich verändert und teilweise Weiterentwickelt. Aber im Taktik Design hat Blizzard eindeutig nachgelassen, vermutlich mit Absicht.


----------



## NarYethz (13. Februar 2010)

muss auch sagen, dass es mir erst ging wie vielen anderen 'öh ein whine-threat?' hmpf^^ aber naja, top geschrieben und vieles was du sagst, viel mir eben erst richtig wie schuppen von den augen^-^ daher totally sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zum topic selbst: ich finde es nich unbedingt so, dass die instanzen einfacher wurden.. wenn ich an ragnaros denke, so schwer war die taktik nich^^ aufn boss holzen - stupide - bis die add phase kam, die den tanks etwas abverlangt hatte, weil früher der aggroaufbau noch nich soo schnell war, dass man als DDler gleich draufholzen konnte, nein man musst eben n bisschen warten, was natürlich für das mana der heiler bissl anstrengend war, aber im großen und ganzen sag ich mal, war der fight jetzt nich besonders taktisch herausfordernd, das problem lag darin, dass das equip den boss nie überholt hat und bei 40mann oft mal 2-3 spieler brain-afk waren, was heute nich mehr erlaubbar is.. (ich war leider noch nie in bwl drin, weder zu classic noch sonst i-wann *shame* daher kann ich taktikmäßig darüber nix sagen, von naxx ganz zu schweigen, wobei ich denke, dass sich die taktiken dort nicht übermäßig geändert haben, oda?)
was das thema hardmodes angeht: ich denke, von denen, die meckern, sind es meiner meinung nach oft diejenigen, welche eig selbst bereit wären für hardmodes, aber weder gildenintern oder random gruppen finden, die wirklich erfolgreich sind und den anderen grpmembern der normalmod auch schon langweilig is..
aber all in all wurde wow nich unbedingt (bzgl inis) leichter, vom taktischen + movement scho gar nich, sondern man kommt einfach leichter an equip und is so eher auf der equiphöhe (vllt sogar drüber, wenn man 264er teile durch marken holt aber nur 10er geht / gehen kann) der instanz.
mfg


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Februar 2010)

Ich denke, ein weiterer Punkt, warum alles "einfacher" wird, ist dem Umstand geschuldet, dass die meisten Raider seit Jahren nicht mehr mit Leuten geraidet haben, die nur einen L80 haben, und nicht die gleiche Tour mit dem X-ten Twink machen.

Ansonsten wurde ja schon mehrfach hingewiesen, dass der Hauptunterschied zwischen WOTLK und seinen Vorgängern in der Erhöhung des Spielfluss und der Zugänglichkeit liegt. Man kann mit 200er Gear auch noch in Naxx wipen, allerdings bekommt man pro Ini-Besuch mehr verwertbare Ausrüstung, was das ganze beschleunigt. Und mittlerweile muss man Naxx und Ulduar nicht mehr mehr machen, weil man schneller an Ausrüstung kommt, die einem erlaubt im aktuellen Endcontent einzusteigen.
Blizzard hat mit WOTLK die Zugänglichkeit und den Spielfluss verbessert. 
Schade ist nur, dass manche Leute den geringeren Zeitaufwand nicht anders nutzen können, als in Foren rum zu flamen und/oder den 10ten Twink hochzuleveln (Ich zahl 13€ im Monat und werde nicht mehr 5h pro Tag über Monate hinweg "bespasst". Mimimi).


----------



## Leolost (13. Februar 2010)

Wieso wurde WoW wirklich einfach.

 Einmal zu guids und Addons.
- Addons allgemein machen das Spiel einfacher, und die neueren Addons können deutlich mehr als Früher. Ich halte den vergleich von z.b. Healbot / DBM und CT raid für starb abwägig. CT raid in den anfängen kann den neuen addons in keinster weise das Wasser reichen. Für Heiler bestand z.b. die erleichterung darin den ganzen raid auf einen blick sehen zu können, was heute längst in das Basic interface eingebaut ist. Auch hatten die ersten Omen versionen so viele buggs das man die anzeige kaum ernst nehmen konnte. 
- Guids gab es auch zu classic schon, und ohne vorher sich zu informieren ist auch ( wenigstens bei uns) kaum einer in irgendeinen raid gegangen.

Jetzt zu Blizzard.
Das bestreben das jeder Spieler die möglichkeit hat "Endgame" content zu erleben hat das Spiel in gewisser weise Einfacher gemacht. Wenn also jemand sagt AQ40 war knallhart und PDK25 ist kein Vergleich muss man darauf achten aus welcher Situation in Classic er diese Aussage macht. Die Instanzen in Classic bauten Aufeinander auf und es gab keine Option einen Raid zu umgehen um an aktuelles gear zu kommen,(pvp und Ziehen lasse ich bewusst außen vor), d.h. wenn seine gilde in classic gerade MC clear hat und sich AQ 40 anschaut, müsste der vergleich so aussehen das man mit 200 Naxx10 und hero gear nach PDK 25 wollte, (viel spass an alle die das versuchen). Umgekehrt sieht es jetzt so aus das Spieler die jetzt neu anfangen und relativ schnell an Ausrüstung im Bereich 232 kommen bei Naxxramas und natürlich denken ,"verdammt ist das einfach", aber auch nur weil ihre Ausrüstung so aussiehet das sie eigentlich ICC 10 gehen sollten. 
Nicht umsonst wurde Ony aus Spass von high end Gilden zu classic Zeiten mit 40 Jägern oder Druiden gelegt, und auch von meiner gilde aus haben wir MC durchaus mal mit 30 Leuten clear gemacht natürlich erst zu einem Zeitpunkt wo wir vom Progress her deutlich weiter waren, und die Bosse kannten. 

Fazit: WoW ist jetzt einfacher aber vor allem deutlich stärker am aktuellen content orientiert.

Ich möchte am ende nochmal auf schönen einwürferf eingehen
Das DPS nicht so sehr beachtet wurde und dadurch kämpfe schwerer wurden. Ich bin der ansicht das Tanks es damals sehr viel schwerer hatten als früher. Mit Wichtel und Segen der Rettung hatte ich als Hexer lange Zeit 2x -20% aggro und habe es trotzdem wenn man unvorsichtig war , konnte man im Bosskampf aggro zu ziehen. Auch hatten die Bosse damals in der Regel keine enrage, was dazu führte das dps nicht den stellenwert hatte wie heute.

Das Es gibt auch durchaus Punkte wo das spiel schwerer wurde. Schöne Beispiel finde ich ist das Limit von 1 Trank pro kampf und die tatsache das es damals (in classic) kaum einen buff gab der nicht zu 100% stackte, Beispiele sind mana Totem und SDW, oder alle möglichen fläschchen und flasks, die jetzt durch die aufteilung Wächter und Kampf limitiert sind.

Zu Hardmotes, es gibt bsp in classic wo es hardmotes gab sie sind nur sehr selten, und in der regel wurden sie nicht belohnt so konnte man just for fun Hakkar angehen wärend X priester noch leben waren oder die Bugg Family in AQ40 mal in verscheidenen Reihnfolgen versuchen. ( es gab 1. mal unterschiedlichen loot bei einem Boss je nach herangehensweise).


----------



## Martok (13. Februar 2010)

blizzard macht das schon gut so....
casuals an die macht...........

was bringt es wenn man eine ini konstruiert (wie z.B. old-naxx) und dann nur max 5% der spieler da hin können?


----------



## Xorle (13. Februar 2010)

@LaVerne

Du nimmst 2 von den von mir genannten Punkten raus und reitest ausschließlich auf diesen rum, obwohl ich diese Punkte als Gesamtpaket dargestellt habe. Die Umfrage des TEs ist insofern falsch, als das die Veränderung nicht allein an einem Punkt auszumachen ist. Ich habe nur deswegen Classic als erstes in Bezug auf Addons erwähnt, weil dadurch die Entwicklung der Benutzung von Addons deutlicher wird. In BC war es genauso wie heute. 
Nochmal, nur die komplette Entwicklung/Veränderung ALLER Aspekte führte zu einer Vereinfachung (=weniger Zeitaufwand) der Spielmechanik, nicht ein ausschließlicher Punkt. 

Außerdem kritisierst du, das kein "Mitdiskutant" auf deine Argumente eingeht, überspringst aber selber jede Menge Punkte. Da gibt es in Bezug auf Addons und BC auch nicht viel zu diskutieren, weil du in dem Punkt Recht hast, da war es nicht anders als heute.
Daher haue ich mal in die gleiche Kerbe: Warum dreht sich die Diskussion fast ausschließlich um Addons, nicht jedoch um andere sich deutlich veränderte Mechaniken? Manchmal glaube ich hier im Forum leider, sich wirklich Gedanken zu machen und über den Tellerrand der eigenen kleinen Spielsicht zu schauen, ist Perlen vor die Säue zu werfen...


----------



## wildrazor09 (13. Februar 2010)

du must lernprozesse bei den SPielern etwas anders definieren^^ die meisten verstehen nicht was damit gemeint ist.

Ich bin aber schon der meinung das es einfach die erfahrung der Spieler ist, in MC hatte keiner ne Ahnung etc.

Das heutige NAxx ist echt so low geworden, mit randmoms macht man Noth schon locker bevor der sich hochportet. Normale Dk Mops haben nur 65 k leben.... . Früher als Wotlk rauskam ist man da gewipet und es war eine verschwendete ID wenn man naxx 25 nur 2 bosse gemacht hatte. Es wurde um t 7,5 gwürfelt wie heute um t10. 

MIr währe lieber dass man Triumph in Heros nur dann bekommt wenn man einen 80 hat.

Ich bin ziemlich froh für das ich meinem Dk Tank Twink jetzt ein paar gute Sachen holen kann. 

ABer wer noch nicht 80 war soll dann ruhig erstmal Heldentum und Ehre bekommen, dann wenn er Held der Eisigen Weiten ist, Eroberung und wenn er Uludar clear hat Triumph.

SO in etwa könnte vll eine Lösung sein das der alte Content noch ein bisschen bestehen bleibt.

Ich finde WoW immernoch gut, aber das mit den MArken ha Blizz ein bisschen schlecht gemacht.  MIr währe am liebesten, dass es so wie in BC währe.

- Nur eine Markenart

- Keine T-Teile für Marken

-Für bessere Sachen mehr Marken.


Wotlk war zu Anfang echt gut, mit Ulduar auch noch, aber dann haben sie das mit den MArken angehoben.


----------



## LaVerne (13. Februar 2010)

Leolost schrieb:


> Wieso wurde WoW wirklich einfach.
> 
> Einmal zu guids und Addons.
> - Addons allgemein machen das Spiel einfacher, und die neueren Addons können deutlich mehr als Früher. Ich halte den vergleich von z.b. Healbot / DBM und CT raid für starb abwägig. CT raid in den anfängen kann den neuen addons in keinster weise das Wasser reichen. Für Heiler bestand z.b. die erleichterung darin den ganzen raid auf einen blick sehen zu können, was heute längst in das Basic interface eingebaut ist. Auch hatten die ersten Omen versionen so viele buggs das man die anzeige kaum ernst nehmen konnte.



"in den anfängen". Was war zu BC-Zeiten, in denen meine Chars Decursive, Grid, Omen, Recount und DBM fehlerfrei nutzten (von Angleichungen zwischen den Patches, die wir heute ebenfalls erleben, abgesehen)? 

Der große Unterschied zwischen Tools wie SW-Stats und Recount liegt eigentlich nur im direkten Vergleich der Chars: Nicht nur sehe ich, was ich gemacht habe, sondern auch die Attacken meiner Mitspieler (90 % Autoshot sprechen selbstverständlich nicht für den Menschen hinter dem Char). Bewertung des eigenen Könnens mögen manche Spieler nicht wirklich.

Ich warte immer noch auf die explizite Auflistung der AddOns bzw. deren Funktionen, die WotLK im Vergleich zu BC so einfach machen! 

Warum wurde außer von mir immer noch nicht das UI-System von Blizzard erwähnt, das Boss-Attacken ansagt (hups! Das würde ja bedeuten, Blizz macht das Spiel einfacher! Wären ja nicht mehr die pöhsen AddOns schuldig!).

Edit:



Xorle schrieb:


> Du nimmst 2 von den von mir genannten Punkten raus und reitest ausschließlich auf diesen rum, obwohl ich diese Punkte als Gesamtpaket dargestellt habe.



Ich habe nicht auf Dir herumgeritten, sondern mir diese zwei passenden Punkte herausgegriffen, die laut Deiner eigenen Aussage sogar nicht mal richtig struktuiert und unter Müdigkeit hingetippt wurden ("alles etwas wirr, aber es ist schon spät"). Wie ich Dir schon mal erklärte, führt man eine öffentliche Diskussion nicht nur mit dem Teilnehmer (dafür reicht eine PN). Du warst halt der Aufhänger; mit Deiner Person hatte das gar nichts zu tun!



> Außerdem kritisierst du, das kein "Mitdiskutant" auf deine Argumente eingeht, überspringst aber selber jede Menge Punkte. Da gibt es in Bezug auf Addons und BC auch nicht viel zu diskutieren, weil du in dem Punkt Recht hast, da war es nicht anders als heute.



Wo ist dann Dein Problem, wenn wir eh größtenteils einer Meinung sind? Welche Punkte im Sinne der oben stehenden Umfrage habe ich denn übersprungen?



> Manchmal glaube ich hier im Forum leider, sich wirklich Gedanken zu machen und über den Tellerrand der eigenen kleinen Spielsicht zu schauen, ist Perlen vor die Säue zu werfen...



Nein, da denkst Du falsch: Finde Dich mit dem Gedanken ab, daß jede Antwort Deinerseits nicht nur "Perlen vor die Säue" ist, sondern Du der Typ bist, der den Mist hinter den Perlensäuen wegräumen darfst - dann hast Du auch hier Deinen Spaß´


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich harre ja immer noch der Aufzählung der AddOn-Features seit BC, die das Spiel so unglaublich einfach machten. Ich denke, da werde ich lange harren. Irgendwann wird jemand eine Update-Liste eines AddOns posten, die zwar insgesamt keinerlei Einfluß auf das Geschehen hat, aber er fühlt sich halt gut dabei *hinter den schweinen ausmist*


----------



## Xorle (13. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht auf Dir herumgeritten, sondern mir diese zwei passenden Punkte herausgegriffen, die laut Deiner eigenen Aussage sogar nicht mal richtig struktuiert und unter Müdigkeit hingetippt wurden ("alles etwas wirr, aber es ist schon spät"). Wie ich Dir schon mal erklärte, führt man eine öffentliche Diskussion nicht nur mit dem Teilnehmer (dafür reicht eine PN). Du warst halt der Aufhänger; mit Deiner Person hatte das gar nichts zu tun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe das nicht so aufgefasst, dass du auf mir sondern auf diesen expliziten Punkt "herumreitest". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übersprungen hast du weitere von mir genannte Punkte welche zur Diskussion gestellt wurden, ob sie Einfluss (meiner Meinung nach) auf die "Vereinfachung" oder besser ausgedrückt Veränderung des Spiels haben. Ich kritisiere dabei nur, dass du mehrfach darum "gebeten" hast, auf deine Frage einzugehen, du selber (in diesem Fall) jedoch nur Teilaspekte aus einer Antwort diskutierst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Gesamtentwicklung vom Tag des release bis heute spielen Addons durchaus eine Rolle, jedoch wie du richtig anmerkst nicht in dem Maße, wie es die Umfrage des TEs erscheinen lässt. Aber das ist auch ein grundsätzliches Problem an Umfragen/Statistiken, dass sie jeweils (oder zumeist) nur einzelne Fragmente "bewerten", die Wechselwirkung der kompletten und komplexen Veränderungen aber nicht erfassen (können). Daher dreht sich die Diskussion hier seid ein paar Seiten im Kreis, weil nur wenige sich bemühen, das "Ganze" zu erfassen (was in einem Thread-Beitrag auch schwer möglich ist), stattdessen wieder einmal (übertrieben formuliert) ein einzelner Punkt zum Gegenstand der "Diskussion" wird...insofern stelle ich mir hier beim Lesen immer wieder (leider) die Frage: Lohnt sich ein Beitrag überhaupt, denn wenn man nicht gezielt provoziert oder maßlos übertreibt, kaum mit einer argumentativen und auseinandergesetzten (Gegen-)Antwort rechnen kann...leider...


----------



## Fearforfun (13. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe jetz schon den Großteil der Classic Raid Instanzen gemacht, viele davon alleine und ich muss sagen 80% aller Boss Taktiken da waren ein Witz,
Sicher ist es mit 80 ganz minimal einfach als mit 60 aber eig doch auch nur was den Schaden angeht der raus bzw. reinkommt und wenn das damals das Problem war, dann 
war das Spiel nicht schwer sondern einfach nur das Eq zu schlecht, die Taktiken der Meisten bosse wären für Jede Gilde Heutzutage nen Witz, ausnahmen wie zB Hakkar gibts natürlich
aber da gibts ja auch schwere Bosse in Wotlk, der Großteil ist einfach nur Tank & Spank gewesen + eine Person die was machen musste von 40/25 Leuten, das Spiel war damals schon
nicht wirklich schwer die Spieler in High End Gilden waren damals einfach nur grad mal so gut wie die "Casuals" heute. Ich meine Ensidia hat mittlerweile zb. ca. 3 Twink-Raids mit denen sie die Bosse
vor ihrem Main Raid tryen und somit das versuche system umgehen, damals gab es kaum so viele Twinks weil das Spiel recht neu war und 40 Leute zu finden die Gut sind und darauf Lust haben Twinks zu level und die selbe Inni 100000 mal zu machen, na viel Spaß.


----------



## Menthos (13. Februar 2010)

Also ich finde man kommt "heut zu Tage" schon viel einfacher an gute Ausrüstung (wie T9) als zu classic Zeiten. Aber mit den Boss Taktiken hast du schon recht, wenn ich dass jetzt mal überlege. Man lässt sich die Taktik immer vor dem Boss erklären und derjenige, der die Taktik erklärt hat entweder schon den Boss gelegt oder alles genau durch gelesen. Hätte man diese Information nicht wäre es schon ein wenig schwerer. Aber im allgemeinen ist WoW für Leute die nicht so oft spielen viel besser gemacht worden, wegen dem "Normalen" und "Heroischen" modus bei Raids.
Also ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich WoW wie es heute ist richtig gut finde. Frühr sah zwar fast jeder Char etwas anders aus, weil nicht jeder die gleiche Rüstung hatte, aber dass finde ich nicht so schlimm, man muss sich ja nicht dauernt vergleichen mit anderen Spielern, die hauptsache an WoW ist dass es ein Spiel ist und es sollte spaß machen - das vergessen viele, leider. Man kann sich das Spiel schlecht reden wenn man immer sagt, Blizz macht WoW einfach viel zu leicht etc. aber ich finde es genau richtig, so sehen die Spieler (mich eingeschlossen) die nicht so oft raiden auch etwas von den "großen" Inis.
Aber naja, Ansichtssache.

(Ich finde das Thema echt top! )

mfg Menthos


----------



## Hellminator (13. Februar 2010)

Lieber TE Ersteller,
die Add-ons gab es zu Burning Crusade Zeiten auch, und damals war es trotzdem nicht möglich, Raids Random zu clearen. Es war trotzdem um einiges schwerer damals.
Fällt dir was auf? Es liegt also definitiv nicht an den Addons sondern an dem Overpowerten Equip und den Lowie Bossen heutzutage.


----------



## InYaSchwingschleifer (13. Februar 2010)

Ja, WoW is einfach genau aus diesem Grund habe ich damit aufgehört es macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr....deshalb vesteh ich die ganzen mimimi's nich....warum hört ihr nicht einfach aus....ich weiß warum weil ihr es nicht könnt...ihr könnt vom spiel nicht loslassen und wisst selber nicht warum...bowohl es immer nur das gleiche ist


----------



## Spellman (13. Februar 2010)

Blizzard will, das auch der Endcontent einer breiteren Masse zugänglich gemacht wird.
Was sie dabei komplett vergessen haben ist die Tatsache, das sie die Leute jetzt mit Dailys regelrecht zwingen müssen, in den niedrigen Content zu gehen.

Ich habe schon etliche neue Leute erlebt, die bis Lvl80 nicht eine Ini von innen gesehen haben und mit teilweise grünem 70er Equip eine Gruppe für PDC HC oder sogar Naxx suchen.

Mein Vorschlag:
- Accountgebundene Zugangsquests, die einen durch alle (Raid)inis führen (ähnlich wie z.B. zu BC, allerdings müssen Twinks diese nicht erneut durchlaufen)
- sehr schwerer Endcontent
- Schwierigkeit der Raidinis passt sich nach jedem Contentpatch an (sinkt z.B. um 10-20%), somit bleibt der Endcontent immer knackig, wird aber nach und nach für viele zugänglich
- kurz vor Release eines neuen Addons genereller Nerf des RaidContents (wie zu Ende BC)

@Fearforfun: Mit nem 80er in 60er Raidinis zu gehen und dann zu behaupten, die Taktik wäre ein Witz.. das nenne ich mal selbst von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge geschossen.
Als 80er ist es mir egal, wenn ich gestunnt 20sek in der Gegend rumtorkel, da ich sowieso so gut wie nicht getroffen werde. Ergo benötigt man bei kaum einem Classic-Boss noch großartig Taktiken.
In nem 60er Raid sieht dies schon anders aus, wenn der MT gestunnt + der Addtank geblendet ist und der Boss mit den Adds zu den Heilern kuscheln geht.

PS: Im gesamten Wotlk-Content gibt es meiner Meinung nach zu wenig Bossfähikkeiten der "Wenn du nicht in spätestens 2sek da weg bist, bist du tot"-Marke und viel zu viel von "Ich bekomm zwar Schaden aber den kann der Heiler locker gegenheilen also bleib ich einfach stehen und mach dafür 200 mehr von meinen ohnehin schon 8k-10k Imbaroxxorultrablastdamage"


----------



## jolk (13. Februar 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Naja.. ich würde sagen, classic hing noch mehr von "Tank'n'Spank" ab. In WotLK haben die Bosskämpfe mehr mit Taktik, Movement usw. zutun und das lässt sich durch Guides stärker vereinfachen.



oO 
in welchem Naxxrammas laufen die dks von alleine in die Ecken?


----------



## Fearforfun (13. Februar 2010)

Spellman schrieb:


> @Fearforfun: Mit nem 80er in 60er Raidinis zu gehen und dann zu behaupten, die Taktik wäre ein Witz.. das nenne ich mal selbst von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge geschossen.
> Als 80er ist es mir egal, wenn ich gestunnt 20sek in der Gegend rumtorkel, da ich sowieso so gut wie nicht getroffen werde. Ergo benötigt man bei kaum einem Classic-Boss noch großartig Taktiken.
> In nem 60er Raid sieht dies schon anders aus, wenn der MT gestunnt + der Addtank geblendet ist und der Boss mit den Adds zu den Heilern kuscheln geht.



Okay mal nen Beispiel für nen Boss der eigentlich hätte schwer sein sollen, der erste boss in Molten Core was zum Teufel muss ich da auf 80 nicht machen was ich auf 60 machen musste? Der ist Add Tanken, fluch entfernen (bei 40 Leuten von denen bestimmt 7 dispellen können) und das wars auch schon man darf noch aus dem Feueregen rauslaufen aber die SELBE Mechanik gibts auf 80 jetz auch man kann jetz natürlich sagen jaaa der hat so und so viel Leben oder das und das macht so viel schaden, aber das hat nix mit skill zu tun das ist einfach so das heutzutage jeder "casual" diesen Boss legen kann, das einzige was Damals den schwirigkeits grad angehoben hat war das man 40 Leute hatte und die Taktien nicht bekannt waren, es kaum Add-ons gab etc. ; Selbst Ragnaros fand ich im Vergleich mit Yogg nen Witz was musste man bei dem machen, okay Feuer Resi EQ farmen das hat schonmal den Schwierigkeits grad wieder künstlich erhöt aber ansonsten ?`vom boss weglaufen und wieder ranrennen  + add's kaputt bombem was zugegebener maßen damals wohl noch das schwerste war, aber vergleich die 2-3 fähigkeiten die der Hatte mal mit Yogg, oder Arthas, selbst Sath hat im Hardmode mehr Fähigkeiten um die man sich kümmern musste als Raggi, der hat einfach nur Verdammt viele sachen gemacht um nen Kill hinauszuziehen man brauchte Feuer Resie EQ, er hatte für die Damalige Zeit so viel Leben das der Kampf selbst mit Top DD's sau lange gedauert hat wodurch man öfter Fehler machen konnte, er hatte einen unglaublich hohen Glücksfaktor durch Wiederstehen ect. ...


----------



## Shaila (13. Februar 2010)

Ich finde diesen Thread irgendwie lächerlich. So viele sagen, das die Einfacheit an Addons und Guides liegen, aber sie bringen keinerlei Argumente warum. Und vorallem gab es hier noch keinerlei gute Argumente, die erklären, warum das Spiel dann nicht schon zu BC und Classic Zeiten so einfach war. Dort gab es auch Guides und Addons und gerade zu BC Zeiten haben diese prima funktioniert, denn ich habe zu BC Zeiten ziemlich aktiv geraidet.

Hier vertreten so viele Leute eine Meinung und können denen, die diese Meinung kritisieren nichtmal erklären, warum sie denn der Auffassung sind, das Addons und Guide das Spiel auf einmal so vereinfachen. Das ist doch wirklich lächerlich. Das ist wie als wenn ich CDU wähle, aber nicht sagen kann warum. Denkt doch mal nach bevor ihr einer Meinung einfach so zustimmt.

Und wie ich schon mal sagte: Addons und Guides zählen nicht zum Spielinhalt. Ja, man kann sie runterladen und lesen und man kann sie natürlich auch im Spiel selber benutzen. Dennoch zählen diese Programme selber nicht zum Spielinhalt, den Blizzard zur Verfügung stellt. Wieso wird diese Tatsache hier ignoriert ?

Versteht mich nicht falsch, sicher sagt ihr: "Ja, benutze keine Guide und Addons dann wird es schwerer." Aber das ist doch garnicht der Punkt. Kapiert das doch bitte mal. Der Punkt ist, das dieses Spiel an sich insgesamt weniger CC lastiger und aufwändiger wurde mit WOTLK. Völlig unabhängig von Addons und Guides. Einzig und allein darauf zurückzuführen, das sich die Spielergruppierungen geändert haben und die momentane Taktik einfach wirtschaftlich gesehen mehr Erfolg bringt.

Es geht nicht darum, das DIE SPIELER SICH DIESES SPIEL SELBER SCHWER MACHEN SOLLEN, sondern darum, das BLIZZARD DIESES SPIEL SCHWER GESTALTEN SOLL. Das ist der Punkt, warum reden da einfach alle dran vorbei ? Ich könnte mich auch vor einen Flipperkasten stellen und mir einen Arm auf den Rücken binden und dann behaupten, das das Spiel sehr wohl eine Herausforderung ist, aber das wäre einfach nur dämlich und unlogisch.

Und nur weil man tolles Addonspielzeug und eine Papieranleitung gelesen hat, ist dies keine Garantie für einen erfolgreichen Kampf. Zu BC Zeiten hat man sich auch nicht mal eben die Taktik zu Kil'jaeden durchgelesen und dann lag er sofort im Dreck. Da hat man noch richtig hinterher gefiebert, welche Gilde es als erstes schafft den Firstkill zu holen.

Denkt doch erstmal nach und nennt mal Agumente zu euren Meinungen, sonst ist das hier wirklich lächerlich.


----------



## J_0_T (13. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Wie kann man die Bitte, doch einfach mal aufzuzählen, inwiefern es die AddOns im Gegensatz zu BC einfacher machen, mißverstehen? Ich brauche da Hilfe, wie ich es noch einfacher ausdrücken kann; offenbar ist ein einfacher Hauptsatz für buffed noch nicht verständlich genug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du sagst das di add-ons von heute genau die selben waren wie die von BC? Ein wenig dürftig beobachtet man die erweiterten funtionen die es damals nicht gab, und nein ich zähle das nicht auf weil ich wow ohne hilfen spiele.

wo bleibt deine aufzählung? meine habe ich immer wieder gepostet... und daran ändert sich auch nix wenn du es durchgehend zerpflückst... die heutigen add-ons sind stärker als die damals... warum wird das wohl so sein? Klar... man entwickelt sie weiter... was damals einiges vereinfacht hat macht das selbe auch heute... nur mit mehr variablen. Auch die Guides haben sich verändert... und zwar im detail... waren viele damals okay sind die heutigen auf grund von ptr und ähnlichem perfekt... als ob das nicht ne vereinfachung ist.

Die 40% liegen mit ihrem vote nicht falsch... außer du zeigst uns was falsch an der aussage ist. 

Also bleibe ich bei der meinung das ganze add-on/guide system ist im momend reines gift für das spiel... wo bleibt die experimentierfreude von damals? Ud die gab es... sie bleibt wie der spaß an einem normalen spiel auf der strecke weil man einfach den leuten sachen in die hand gibt die man nicht mal braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Februar 2010)

Mal ne interessante Auflistung, für die die sie nicht im anderen Thread gesehen haben:

*http://www.mmo-champion.com/raids-dungeons/but-mummy-they-downed-icc-hardmodes-really-quickly-%28/*


----------



## Nexilein (13. Februar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Und wie oft erwähnt: Classic ist nicht der Maßstab! [...] Da gab es tatsächlich Dinge wie aufwendig zu organisierende 25er-Raids (hupps! Finden die nicht heute rnd statt?!). Und Vorquests! Und Dungeon-Sets! Und sogar CC spielte da eine Rolle.



25er Raids in BC waren wesentlich weniger Aufwändig zu organisieren als 40er in Classic. Deshalb ist die Zahl der Raids in BC ja auch so stark gestiegen. Abgesehen davon war in BC der Raid ohne Gildenbindung bereits Alltag; man musste eben nicht mit 40 Mann geschlossen zum farmen losziehen um überhaupt raiden zu können.

Und weil du CC ansprichst... du willst anspruchsvolleren Content, und betrachtest CC als Herausforderung...?



LaVerne schrieb:


> Das Topic ist, daß sich im Gegensatz zu Gestern eben in Sachen Raids nichts verändert hat, sondern lediglich die Rahmenbedingungen in Form von AddOns und Guides.



Eigentlich war die Diskussion ja schon über die Addons und Guides hinaus, aber wenn du so sehr darauf rumreiten willst:

Früher waren die Spieler oft so unerfahren, dass sie es noch nicht mal mit einem "Ein-Click-Decursive" geschafft haben zu entfluchen. Heute kann man mit dem Blizzard UI jeden Raid ohne irgendwelche Addons heilen, dispellen, entfluchen & buffen. Das wäre früher unmöglich gewesen. Man hat den Stammraid schon alleine deswegen gebraucht, weil so gut wie niemand standardmäßig irgendwelche derartigen Addons installiert hatte, geschweige denn konfigurieren konnte. Dafür ist bei so ziemlich jedem Raid erstmal der halbe erste Raidabend draufgegangen.
Alleine für Addons einrichten, Buffen und Wasser verteilen ist damals mehr Zeit draufgegangen als für den Lucifron Firstkill.

Das in BC nicht jeder geraidet hat, hat hingegen ganz andere Gründe:

1. Viele Spieler haben garnicht realisiert, dass man auch mit wenig Zeit in BC erfolgreich raiden konnte. Man war es ja anders gewohnt.
2. Erfahrerene Spieler hatten meist nach wie vor einen Stammraid. Randomraids hätten also von ehemaligen Nichtraidern organisiert werden müssen, und man hätte fast nur Nichtraider in der Gruppe gehabt. Mit diesen Vorraussetzungen kommt man auch in WotLK Nax nicht weit.
Allerdings gab es sofort erfolgreiche Randomraids, als Raider angefangen haben ihre Twinks zu equippen.

Blizzard hat mit 3.0 einen Testballon steigen lassen, und dabei hat sich herausgestellt das auch der T4 Equipte 0815 Casual in der Lage ist MH und BT zu clearen wenn er es schafft halbwegs vernünftig durch eine 5er Ini zu kommen. Daher hat Blizzard das Equip als Zugangssperre abgeschafft. 
Btw. wurde ein Tank aus dem Raid eines Bekannten gekickt, weil er zwar erfolgreich BT pre 3.0 clearen konnte, aber sich bei Sartharion mit Adds als unfähig erwiesen hat eines der Adds abzufangen...

Im Allgemeinen ist es auch lustig zu lesen das Classic ja kein Maßstab ist, und jetzt BC für "früher war es schwerer" herhalten muss. Wurde zu BC Zeiten nicht geheult, weil Sunwell schon auf dem PTR fast gecleart wurde? Hat man sich nicht darüber aufgeregt, dass es in BT einen Contentblocker gab den Blizzard nur eingeführt hat damit die Ini nicht zu schnell clear ist? Als die Prequests für SSC und FdS abgeschafft wurden, waren die Foren voll von Heulthreads a'la "Jetzt kann man ohne Stammraid T5 bekommen". BT und Hyal fast clear haben zu können ohne Vashj und Kel gelegt zu haben hat auch vielen nicht geschmeckt. Also zieht bitte nicht immer 3,4 wirklich schwere Bosse als Beispiel für einen insgesammt viel leichteren Content heran...

*edit*

thx @ MrGimbel


----------



## Xorle (13. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie langsm doch tragikomisch...die Leute, welche ständig erwähnen müssen, dass nicht Addons und Guides das Spiel vereinfacht/verändert haben und sich gleichzeitig aufregen, dass dies ja nicht argumentativ belegt wird, ignorieren geflissentlich sämtliche anderen im Thread möglicherweise relevanten Aspekte...das allein ist so lächerlich an dieser Diskussion. Bisher hab ich außer "Die gab es schon immer!" auch noch nicht ein einziges anderes Argument darüber gelesen, dass es keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Addons/Guides und Vereinfachung gibt. Was ist mit den anderen Aspekten? Los, zeigt doch mal eure tolle Argumentationsfähigkeit und belegt mal, warum es denn leichter geworden ist? (was ich nichtmal bestreite) Denn dazu gibt es hier in dieser angeblichen Diskussion nicht ein einziges stichhaltiges Argument bisher...


----------



## Spellman (13. Februar 2010)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Okay mal nen Beispiel für nen Boss der eigentlich hätte schwer sein sollen, der erste boss in Molten Core was zum Teufel muss ich da auf 80 nicht machen was ich auf 60 machen musste? Der ist Add Tanken, fluch entfernen (bei 40 Leuten von denen bestimmt 7 dispellen können) und das wars auch schon man darf noch aus dem Feueregen rauslaufen aber die SELBE Mechanik gibts auf 80 jetz auch man kann jetz natürlich sagen jaaa der hat so und so viel Leben oder das und das macht so viel schaden, aber das hat nix mit skill zu tun das ist einfach so das heutzutage jeder "casual" diesen Boss legen kann, das einzige was Damals den schwirigkeits grad angehoben hat war das man 40 Leute hatte und die Taktien nicht bekannt waren, es kaum Add-ons gab etc. ; Selbst Ragnaros fand ich im Vergleich mit Yogg nen Witz was musste man bei dem machen, okay Feuer Resi EQ farmen das hat schonmal den Schwierigkeits grad wieder künstlich erhöt aber ansonsten ?`vom boss weglaufen und wieder ranrennen + add's kaputt bombem was zugegebener maßen damals wohl noch das schwerste war, aber vergleich die 2-3 fähigkeiten die der Hatte mal mit Yogg, oder Arthas, selbst Sath hat im Hardmode mehr Fähigkeiten um die man sich kümmern musste als Raggi, der hat einfach nur Verdammt viele sachen gemacht um nen Kill hinauszuziehen man brauchte Feuer Resie EQ, er hatte für die Damalige Zeit so viel Leben das der Kampf selbst mit Top DD's sau lange gedauert hat wodurch man öfter Fehler machen konnte, er hatte einen unglaublich hohen Glücksfaktor durch Wiederstehen ect. ...



Wenn Feuer Resi ne künstliche Erhöhung der Schwierigkeit ist, dann sind HM mehr als künstlich... generell ist dann alles an einem Boss, was es schwerer macht, ihn zu töten, eine künstliche Erhöhung.
Und sicher gibt es jetzt die selben Mechaniken wie früher... und ganz sicher hat ein erhöhter Schaden der Bossfähigkeiten was mit Skill zu tun... nennt sich ausweichen, funktioniert mit WASD o.Ä.
Oder macht es für dich einen Boss schwerer, wenn der Heiler meint: "Bleibt ruhig im AoE stehen, so schlimm is der garnicht, heil ich mit weg."
In BT oder SW habe ich das niemals einen von unseren Heilern sagen hören.

Und genau so kannst du sagen, damals hatten die Bosse nicht zu viel HP und haben zuviel Schaden gemacht, sondern heute sind die Leute einfach überequipt für die Inis.
Sie haben zuviel HP und machen zuviel DMG und das macht die Bosse in Relation deutlich leichter, weil viel zu viele Fehler bei einer Bossbegegnung unterlaufen können, ohne dass dies Konsequenzen in Form eines Wipes hätte.


----------



## Xorle (14. Februar 2010)

> *Sind WoW-Raids zu leicht? Community Manager Zarhym bezieht Stellung zu Community-Vorwürfen*
> Wir schreiben den 12. Februar 2010 in World of Warcraft, der Lichkönig lockt immer mehr Spieler in die Eiskronenzitadelle, Paragon, Vodka und andere Elite-Gilden raiden erfolgreich durch die Hardmodes und viele andere Gilden haben schon kurz nach Erscheinen der neuen Instanz-Flügel alle Bosse besiegt. Da ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass sich die Frage stellt, ob die Eiskronenzitadelle verglichen mit älteren Instanzen zu leicht geraten ist.
> Doch tatsächlich haben nur sehr wenige Spieler jeden Raid-Boss der vergangenen fünf Jahre besiegt, argumentiert Community Manager Zarhym nun in einem Bluepost zum beliebten Streit-Thema der WoW-Spieler. Die Tatsache, dass 25 Spieler die Drachendame Sindragosa im Hardmode besiegt haben, lasse keine Rückschlüsse darauf zu, die Inhalte seien zu einfach. Von den drei Gilden, die sich zurzeit um die First-Kills der Eiskronenzitadelle schlagen, waren lediglich zwei in der Lage, Bosse mit begrenzter Zahl an Versuchen, also Professor Seuchenmord, Blutkönigin Lana'thel, Sindragosa und den Lichkönig, zu besiegen. Paragon und Exodus gelang es, der Blutkönigin und Sindragosa das Licht auszuknipsen.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht hat es der eine oder andere noch nicht gelesen...nur so als Beitrag zur "Diskussion" hier...


----------



## StrangeFabs (15. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es erbärmlich, dass sich dieses Thema wieder zu dem üblichen Gejammer entwickelt hat indem immer wieder die gleichen haltlosen Behauptungen auftreten, von Leuten denen es nur darum geht ihr Leben mit Rumgemecker zu füllen.

Erklärt mir warum ich mich überhaupt mit jemanden befassen soll, der meint Hardmodes wären künstlich erschwerter Inhalt, während Resistenzgear farmen total logisch und cooler/spannender Inhalt ist.

Solchen Leuten geht es nicht darum logisch denkend über mögliche Schwächen des Spiels zu diskutieren.

Hardmodes sind NICHT künstlich erschwert. Die normalen Modi sind künstlich *erleichtert*, damit auch Leute wie ihr den Inhalt sehen können. Aber das Einzige was ihr damit macht ist rumjammern, dass es so einfach ist (und dabei wahrscheinlich noch bei 8/12 normal oder so).

Blizzard macht das Spiel zugänglicher indem sie einen leichten Modus einbauen. Ich wette jetzt kommen wieder irgendwelche Kommentare wie "dann sollen sie es easymode und nicht normalmode nennen" - ich hoffe jeder merkt wie dumm der Kommentar ist (und der kommt/kam definitv, wenn sonst keine haltlosen Argumente mehr da sind).

Der Lichkönig ist immernoch nicht gelegt. Die heroischen Bosse in ICC haben extrem fordernde Fähigkeiten und sind nur von den besten Gilden der Welt gemeistert wurden, für die dieser Inhalt auch ausgelegt ist. PuGs (Random Raids) kommen normalerweise immernoch nicht bis zum Lichkönig, nichtmal in dessen Nähe (nach 5-6 Bossen ist meist Schluss).

Blizzard hat alles richtig gemacht in Bezug auf die Schwierigkeit:

PuGs kommen nichtmal auf normal durch

Organisierte Gilden schaffen den Lichkönig auf normal

Die besten Gilden haben an der schwersten Herausforderung zu kämpefn (LK heroic)

und ihr glaubt es wäre zu einfach. Das ist doch wirklich erbärmlich.

Heroisch = Herausforderung

Normal = Content für die Massen (erleichterter Voll-Content)


----------



## Nania (15. Februar 2010)

WoW ist vergleichsweise "einfacher" geworden. 
Es gibt meiner Meinung nach viele Gründe für diese Entwicklung. 
Für mich der Stärkste: Die Spieler haben gelernt. Wir kennen viele alte Taktiken und ich kann mich noch gut an Sprüche erinnern, wie: "Das ist wie bei Boss XY" (zum Beispiel die Sache mit der Bombe in Ulduar). Wir kennen mittlerweile die Auswirkungen von irgendwelchen überspringenden schadenmachenden Debuffs und stehen nicht mehr wie die Deppen aufeinander. 
Bevor man in einen Raid geht, ließst man sich ersteinmal die Taktik durch - ja, das gehört mittlerweile zur Pflicht. 

Natürlich hat auch Blizzard einige Erleichterungen geschaffen. Keine Zugangsquests und verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen. 
Wenn ich mich jedoch an Zugangsquests erinnere, wird mir übel. Als wir unsere Leute ausstatten mussten für Hyjal und BT mussten alle die Zugangsquest gemacht haben. Doch wenn dann immer noch fünf Leute fehlten und die Instanzen waren damals nicht Rnd. möglich, musst man halt noch einmal nach FdS oder in den Schlangenschrein. 
Das Markensystem finde ich einen fairen Ausgleich zum alten Token System. Ich habe zwar nie einen Teil meines T5 gesehen (wegen der dämlichen Verteilung), dafür brauchten andere allerdings nicht ewig darauf zu warten, dass genau ihr Teil droppt. 

Was die Tatsache angeht, dass es soviele epische Items gibt: 
1) Schon in BC droppten am Ende der Heroic Instanzen epische Items und wenn wir ehrlich sind, die in WotLK sind auch nicht überpowert, wie das einer hier formulierte. Sie werden i.d.R gedisst. 
2) In den drei neuen fünfer Instanzen droppen nur heroische Items. Richtig, aber für die braucht man dann dank der Community ja auch ein Gearscore <5000. 
3) Naxxramas war die erste 25 Instanz, früher hat nur ein Bruchteil der Spieler überhaupt diese Instanz gesehen, dort droppen lila Items. Ist ja auch logisch, oder???? Dann kam Ulduar mit besseren Items. Klar, blieben die Items in Naxx Lila und wurden nicht zurückgestuft. Dann PDC, wieder mehr lila Items und jetzt Eiskrone. Ist eigentlich klar, dass, sollte man der Forderung nachkommen und weniger lila und mehr blau droppen lassen, die Items in Naxx blau wären? Wahrscheinlich nicht. 

Zudem: Das Markensystem erlaubt es auch Nachzüglern irgendwann mal ICC zu gehen, weil Naxx geht doch heute kaum noch jemand mit Leuten unter dem oben genannten Gearscore. Das ist albern und nicht Blizzards, sondern der Communitys Schuld.


----------



## Cyl (15. Februar 2010)

StrangeFabs schrieb:


> Hardmodes sind NICHT künstlich erschwert. Die normalen Modi sind künstlich *erleichtert*, damit auch Leute wie ihr den Inhalt sehen können. Aber das Einzige was ihr damit macht ist rumjammern, dass es so einfach ist (und dabei wahrscheinlich noch bei 8/12 normal oder so).
> 
> Blizzard macht das Spiel zugänglicher indem sie einen leichten Modus einbauen. Ich wette jetzt kommen wieder irgendwelche Kommentare wie "dann sollen sie es easymode und nicht normalmode nennen" - ich hoffe jeder merkt wie dumm der Kommentar ist (und der kommt/kam definitv, wenn sonst keine haltlosen Argumente mehr da sind).
> 
> Der Lichkönig ist immernoch nicht gelegt. Die heroischen Bosse in ICC haben extrem fordernde Fähigkeiten und sind nur von den besten Gilden der Welt gemeistert wurden, für die dieser Inhalt auch ausgelegt ist. PuGs (Random Raids) kommen normalerweise immernoch nicht bis zum Lichkönig, nichtmal in dessen Nähe (nach 5-6 Bossen ist meist Schluss).



Also als "dumm" muss dann eher schon deinen Kommentar werten, denn dein (von mir zitierter) oberster Satz ist schlicht und ergreifen Blödsinn. Oder warum bringt Blizz dann immer erst 4-6 Wochen lang den "erleichterten" Modus raus und verschleppt ihren Käse den sie als "Endcontent" verkaufen damit um Wochen/Monate?

Und btw, der Lichkönig Hc ist down. 
Und hätte Blizz die Instanz komplett rausgebracht, also alle Flügel+Hc Mode, wären die guten Raidgilden nun fast allesamt durch.


----------



## Nexilein (15. Februar 2010)

Cyl schrieb:


> Also als "dumm" muss dann eher schon deinen Kommentar werten, denn dein (von mir zitierter) oberster Satz ist schlicht und ergreifen Blödsinn. Oder warum bringt Blizz dann immer erst 4-6 Wochen lang den "erleichterten" Modus raus und verschleppt ihren Käse den sie als "Endcontent" verkaufen damit um Wochen/Monate?
> 
> Und btw, der Lichkönig Hc ist down.
> Und hätte Blizz die Instanz komplett rausgebracht, also alle Flügel+Hc Mode, wären die guten Raidgilden nun fast allesamt durch.



Es gibt momentan eine 2-stellige Zahl von Raids die mehr oder weniger erfolgreich in ICC25 die Hardmodes angehen. Viele dieser Gilden sind mit 2 o. 3 Twinkraids unterwegs (wobei "Twink" oft selbe Klasse und selbes Equip wie der Main bedeutet), und diese Raids haben nach allem was man hört Spaß dabei.

Natürlich hätte man die Hardmodes auch schon vorher freischalten können, aber gerade die Top Gilden würden trotzdem noch den "Easymode" abfarmen, um auch wirklich jeden möglichen Punkt für's iLevel mitzunehmen.

Sicherlich sind die absoluten Topgilden keine Durchschnittsraids und nicht wirklich representativ, allerdings stellt sich schon die Frage warum die Topgilden einen unglaublichen Aufwand betreiben um die Bosse zu legen, wo der Content für einen Teil der Buffed Community nur Pillepalle ist.


----------



## TeeTS (15. Februar 2010)

Eine Frage an die Leute, die immer wieder anführen "Zu Classic und BC hat auch CC ne Rolle gespielt...": Was ist denn bitte schwierig an CC? Man nimmt seinen Mob ins Fokus. Castet seinen (mit oft sehr kurzer Castzeit oder Instant) CC Spruch, wechselt auf First Target und nuked. Wenn CC ausläuft (OH GOTT ICH MUSS MEIN FOKUS IM BLICK BEHALTEN / oder habe einfach nen add on was es mir eh anzeigt) erneuert man ihn halt. 
Was ist daran nun so schwer? Gehen wir die Schritte mal durch:
CC Ziel in Fokus nehmen: Ziel anwählen, rechtsklick, Fokus hmmmmm.... naja das hats schon in sich!
CC Spruch casten: Ich drücke einen Button in meinem Interface / Taste auf der Tastatur ........ ja es wird schwieriger!
Wechsel auf First Target und nuke: Ziel anklicken und Rota fahren ........................ ohje, jetzt auch noch den Totenschädel treffen, Überforderung macht sich breit.
Fokus Target im Blick behalten.......... Wie soll das bitte gehen?
CC erneuern: Klick auf Fokus, CC Spruch drücken, klick auf Ziel ............... Nein, hier dürfte bei jedem Casual schluss sein, dafür braucht man ja APM (actions per minute) wie man sie nur bei nem SC/BW oder WC3 Pro Gamer sieht!

_Hierbei wurde davon abgesehen, dass man sich die Sache noch weiter durch ein Makro sowie Add Ons erleichtern kann.
_
Ergebnis: Ihr habt recht. Ohne viel Selbstbeherrschung, Konzentration und Übung ist es unmöglich eine Mobgruppe zu CCen. ABSOLUT UNMÖGLICH. BC & Classic müssen wirklich harte Zeiten gewesen sein.

LOL


----------



## Cyl (15. Februar 2010)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es gibt momentan eine 2-stellige Zahl von Raids die mehr oder weniger erfolgreich in ICC25 die Hardmodes angehen. Viele dieser Gilden sind mit 2 o. 3 Twinkraids unterwegs (wobei "Twink" oft selbe Klasse und selbes Equip wie der Main bedeutet), und diese Raids haben nach allem was man hört Spaß dabei.



Du redest hier von Gilden, die World first etc versuchen. Die von dir betonte "2-stellige Zahl" wäre locker 4-5 stellig, wenn sie den Content von Anfang an freigegeben hätten.




Nexilein schrieb:


> Natürlich hätte man die Hardmodes auch schon vorher freischalten können, aber gerade die Top Gilden würden trotzdem noch den "Easymode" abfarmen, um auch wirklich jeden möglichen Punkt für's iLevel mitzunehmen.



Die Topgilden würden am Raidabend den normalen Modus clearen und anschließend Hc probieren bis zur Vergasung. Raidprogress würde es reichlich geben und genau dieser macht sehr vielen Leuten Spaß.



Nexilein schrieb:


> Sicherlich sind die absoluten Topgilden keine Durchschnittsraids und nicht wirklich representativ, allerdings stellt sich schon die Frage warum die Topgilden einen unglaublichen Aufwand betreiben um die Bosse zu legen, wo der Content für einen Teil der Buffed Community nur Pillepalle ist.



Die Topgilden, also die Worldfirst-Gilden, treiben darum solch einen imensen Aufwand, weil sie eben als erste die Instanz clear haben wollen und sie erst seit einer Woche offen ist. Dazu dann noch mit maximal 20 Trys, denn anders schafft es Blizzard ja nicht mehr vernünftigen Content zu bieten.

Also nochmal, da du ja meinen letzten Satz im vorigen Post anscheinend nicht gelesen hast: Würde Blizz nicht so eine Contentverschleppung mit "werf ich mal jede Woche paar neue Lootbosse ins Rennen, weil sonst müssten wir ja wieder mehr Kohle ins Spiel investieren. Und wenn wir schon grad dabei sind, dann begrenzen wir noch die Trys auf maximal 20!1!" (in pdk sogar nur einen! Boss/Woche), dann wäre Icecrown Hc auf jedem Server längst von 1-20 Gilden durchgespielt.


----------



## J_0_T (15. Februar 2010)

TeeTS schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Leute, die immer wieder anführen "Zu Classic und BC hat auch CC ne Rolle gespielt...": Was ist denn bitte schwierig an CC? Man nimmt seinen Mob ins Fokus. Castet seinen (mit oft sehr kurzer Castzeit oder Instant) CC Spruch, wechselt auf First Target und nuked. Wenn CC ausläuft (OH GOTT ICH MUSS MEIN FOKUS IM BLICK BEHALTEN / oder habe einfach nen add on was es mir eh anzeigt) erneuert man ihn halt.
> Was ist daran nun so schwer? Gehen wir die Schritte mal durch:
> CC Ziel in Fokus nehmen: Ziel anwählen, rechtsklick, Fokus hmmmmm.... naja das hats schon in sich!
> CC Spruch casten: Ich drücke einen Button in meinem Interface / Taste auf der Tastatur ........ ja es wird schwieriger!
> ...



Kein depp benutzt cc heute... deswegen war es damals schon anderst... denn die gegner gingen nicht so wie heute schon im ersten angriff down und das ist beim damaligen trash anschma unangenehm geworden.

Und ganz nebenbei die, wie ich diesen begriff hasse weil er in wow nicht existiert wie ihn andere gerne sehen, pro-penner sind genau diese wo ja rumkotzen weil man es ma wagt cc zu verwenden und nicht stumpf den gegner kloppt...


----------



## Tranos (15. Februar 2010)

TeeTS schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Leute, die immer wieder anführen "Zu Classic und BC hat auch CC ne Rolle gespielt...": Was ist denn bitte schwierig an CC? Man nimmt seinen Mob ins Fokus. Castet seinen (mit oft sehr kurzer Castzeit oder Instant) CC Spruch, wechselt auf First Target und nuked. Wenn CC ausläuft (OH GOTT ICH MUSS MEIN FOKUS IM BLICK BEHALTEN / oder habe einfach nen add on was es mir eh anzeigt) erneuert man ihn halt.
> Was ist daran nun so schwer? Gehen wir die Schritte mal durch:
> CC Ziel in Fokus nehmen: Ziel anwählen, rechtsklick, Fokus hmmmmm.... naja das hats schon in sich!
> CC Spruch casten: Ich drücke einen Button in meinem Interface / Taste auf der Tastatur ........ ja es wird schwieriger!
> ...



Will hier niemandem zu Nahe treten, aber es war wesentlich schwieriger als: "Alle zusammen pullen und wegnuken"
Naja is ja eigentlich auch egal. Ich bin zufrieden so wie es ist. (ja ich bin casual und ja ich will alles sehen)
Sind wir ehrlich, die meisten die meckern, dass es zu einfach ist, sind doch die die es sich selber einfach machen. Erst wird gemeckert und dann geht die random hero auf. Es ist ein DD dabei der nicht komplett t9 ist! OH MEIN GOTT!
Sofort wird gemeckert und im besten fall das Weite gesucht.

Aber egal. Da muss man durch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schweers (15. Februar 2010)

Meine Meinung:

Classic: Spiel war neu, keiner hatte ne Ahnung was überhaupt abging, deshalb war alles schwerer damals (wobei, es "schien" eher schwerer zu sein). Jeder Boss erschien schwer, obwohl die Komplexität der Bosse gering war, jedoch war nötige Equip notwendig für die Endraids, die nur sehr sehr wenige sahen.

Burning Crusade: Spiel war bekannt, mehr und mehr hatten eine Ahnung. Einstieg in leichtere Inis, anpassung der Balance der Einstiegsraids um nicht neue Mitspieler voll zu verschrecken. 10er Instanzen wurden eingeführt, 40er entfernt weil zu großer Aufwand für viele Gilden (Community hätte stark gelitten). Komplexität der Bosse nahm etwas zu.

Wotlk: Ein Spiel, was man bislang schon 4 ganze Jahre gespielt hat (manch anderes RPG hätte man nach einen Monat links liegen lassen, auch wenn einen noch 2-3 Sachen gefehlt hätten). Weitere Anpassung der Spielbalance, Errungenschaftssystem als Trennlinie von Casual und Pro Gamer. 
Einführung von Raids, dessen komplexität von Einfach bis Schwer gestaltet ist.




Was ich sagen will: NEIN, WoW wird nicht leichter, ganz im Gegenteil. Wir Menschen neigen dazu, alles immer einfacher haben zu wollen (was ja auch ok ist). Dazu gehört auch WoW, was bei vielen schon mehr als ein Hobby ist. Beispiel: Destro und Affli Hexer würden auf Kommastelle genau gleiche DPS machen, warum sollte ich dann Affli zocken, wo ich mehr zu beachten hätte und Destro die einfachere Spielweise ist? Sehr viele Denken so, manche geben es netmal zu.


Vergleichen wir mal Raids, auf MMO Champion hat es einer mal ganz fein gemacht:
Sunwell, die für viele schwerste Ini überhaupt, da waren viele nach maximal einer Woche schon durchgerannt, außer bei Muru oder Twins.
Ulduar, die für mich schwerste Ini überhaupt, Yogg Saron +0 ist derzeit für mich das Maß aller Dinge. Der Boss ist auf dieser Stufe sehr sehr komplex, alle 25 Leute müssen gut, ja fast Perfekt spielen um sogar jetzt noch den Boss legen zu können. Dieser Hardmode wurde erst nach mehr als zwei Monaten geknackt und das nur von sehr wenigen Gilden. Der Boss ist mit 0 Wächter immer noch Hardcore (wer das nicht glaubt, sollte mal nachzählen, wie viele fliegende Mimiron Köpfe herumfliegen, bei uns aufm Server sinds nur 3, der wurd erst nach PDK und einem weiteren Nerf gelegt).




Kurz gesagt:
Das Spiel wird nicht einfacher, wir werden einfach nur besser!


PS: Ganz Ehrlich? CC ist nur ne mimimi Ausrede...Sunwell trash, was hab ich mit Mage gemacht? Ich hab ein dauer gesheept, zwei andere Magier auch und die 20 anderen haben das getan, was die 25 Leute heute tun: Den Rest niedergemetzelt. Ich seh da kein Unterschied, nur dass da mal nen Schaf neben den Raid stand


----------



## neophyter (15. Februar 2010)

Was soll die ganze Diskussion?

Blizzard hat doch klar und deutlich gesagt warum WoW so einfach wird/wurde.

Es soll mehr Tiefe ins Spiel kommen und weniger Komplexität.

Was gibt es da noch zu diskutieren?

Wenn euch WoW zu einfach ist, hört auf oder spielt was anderes.


----------



## kingkryzon (15. Februar 2010)

glaubts mir oder net die spieler sind einfach partiell besser geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (15. Februar 2010)

Huhu,
WoW ist nicht schwer, wenn dann schwierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Oogieboogie (15. Februar 2010)

ich denke es ist eine mischung aus dem lernprozess und blizzard
blizzard hat schon vieles in richtung casuals getan, aber geben wir es doch mal zu: jeder war früher mal ein noob!
aber da hat man seit teilweise 5 jahren hinter sich gelassen und immer mehr vom spiel kennen gelernt und über das spiel und seine mechanik gelernt. ich habe mal ein adventure 4 wochen lang nicht gelöst und wollte nicht in den guide gucken. irgendwann hab ich es dann geschafft und war mega stolz auf mich. beim zweiten mal habi ch das spiel dann innerhalb von 4 stunden geschafft. und so ähnlich ist das auch bei wow. wenn ich in vanilla zeiten naxx geraidet hab, kannte ich das in 3.0 auch schon und konnte das angelernte anwenden. wenn ich einmal an einem boss gewiped bin dann ist mir beim 2. mal klar, warum ich gewiped bin und es kommt nichtmehr vor.
und wenn man schon in einer <lvl30 ini aus dem feuer gelaufen bin, dann mach ich das in icc erst recht.
mit den guides hat das höhstens beim ersten kill was zu tun. denn ob ich mir jetzt nen guide durchlese oder mir der raidleiter, der den boss schon mehrmals gelegt hat, im ts erklärt, wo ist der unterschied?


----------



## Dranay (15. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass WoW durch zu viele Addons zu einfach wurde.

Sicher sind Addons ne geile Sache und ich könnte ohne die Meisten echt nicht mehr leben, da sie wirklich bequem sind. Die Rede ist aber nicht von Addons (die ich gut finde) die einem, wie Deadly Boss Mods, sagt was gleich passiert. Ich mein vielmehr so Addons wie FuBar, Bagone, Mapster und X-Pearl - um nur einige zu nennen.

Alles was einem sagt, was ein Boss gleich macht, gehört weg. Man sollte keine genaue BossHP mehr sehen können, keine Warnungen "Gift Nova - Lauf weg" bekommen, oder sonst ein Kram.
Selbst Omen brauch man nicht wirklich, wenn man das Ziel des Ziels eingeblendet hat.

Gegen Guides kann Blizzard nichts tun, aber gegen Addons schon.


Ich bestreite auch nicht, dass Blizz WoW einfacher macht. Das kann ich auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad verstehen. Man will es Neulingen erleichtern und Gelegenheitsspieler sollen auch was für ihr Geld bekommen. Aber was Blizzard mit den Marken durch jede Hero + Bonusmarken etc. macht ist einfach nur Kacke.


Damals, vor ca. 2 Jahren, als mein Krieger seinen ersten (bzw. auch meinen ersten) epischen Gegenstand erhielt, DAS war ein geiles Erlebniss, auf das ich noch lang stolz war.
Heute geh ich in ne Ini rein und denk "Oh man, schon wieder die selbe Ini, selben Mobs, selben Bosse - kann ich nich einfach gleich die Marken bekommen und darf dann gehen? Kein Bock mehr...".
Es ist einfach keine Spannung mehr da - Dropt Item XY? Werd ich im Würfeln gewinnen? - Man geht einfach rein und scheißegal was passiert, wenn die Gruppe einige Meter von der Klappsmühle weg ist, dann bekommt man am Ende auch seine Marken.

Dazu hab ich auch ein feines Beispiel:

Ich kenne da einen Heiler, der ist bei mir in der Gilde. Als Mensch ein total netter Typ, aber als Spieler ein Vollidiot hoch 300.
Er hats nur durch die Marken in nen ICC Raid geschafft und rennt jetzt mit Top EQ rum. 
Dabei ist er der größte Volldepp als Heiler. 

Oder wieviele Heiler mit ICC EQ lassen ne ganze Gruppe in Grube von Saron NONHEROIC bei den ersten Trashmobs verrecken?
Der Typ hat jedesmal ne neue Ausrede warum er nicht heilt: Ich bin gestunnt worden, unterbrochen worden, du bist außer Reichweite, kein Mana - die Liste ist unendlich lang.

Und genau solche Deppen bekommen dann Epix....


Ich denke man sollte nochmal über die Bezeichung EPIC nachdenken. Episch bedeutet für mich, dass es atemberaubent und echt saumäßig gutes Zeug ist. Man muss schon ordentlich viel Zeit investieren, um daran zu kommen. DAS ist episch für mich - und nicht: Ich fram mir 300 Marken und zieh mir ein lila Kostüm an....


Aber ich habe - zumindest im Bezug auf Epix - einen Hoffnungsschimmer. Blizzard sagte, dass sie das Ende der Lichking Ära dazu verwenden möchten, um allen Spielern mal so richtig geiles Zeug zu geben.
Find ich ehrlich gesagt ganz gut.
Nur bitte bitte Blizzard, lasst mit Cata wieder Normalität einkehren. Nur Leute, die spielen können und sich auch anstrengen haben Epix verdient!

Und nein, ich bin kein 24/7 Zocker und auch in keiner elitären Gilde oder so. Ich arbeite und spiel eben in meiner Freizeit. Aber auch ich finde, dass man sich für Epix anstrengen muss.


----------



## pzzL (15. Februar 2010)

Die Regierung wollte es so.


----------



## biemi (15. Februar 2010)

Ich denke nicht das WoW zu einfach ist!!!

Bin mir sicher jeder der rumheult, das es zu einfach sei DBM hat, Guides lest oder sich vor dem Bosskampf Videos anzusehen.

Gibt noch unzählige Rnd´s die in PDK wipen, in ICC haben 70% erst 5-7 von 12 Bossen down!!! <<< Spricht nicht gerade dafür das es so einfach ist. 

Was PvP angeht gibt es immer Klassen die es einfacher haben. Einmal sinds diese, einmal die anderen.


----------



## Doonna (15. Februar 2010)

Wenn man sich recht zurück erinnert, sie die Kämpfe noch immer so komplex wie damals, weil ein paar Gilden in den Hardmodes sehr weit sind heisst das je nach Zeit aufwand das der Content eig. trozdem schwer ist. In welchem anderen Spiel braucht man gegen einen Gegner mehrere Tage, bwohl man hilfsprogramme (Addons) benutzt ?


----------



## Rondaia (15. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube man aus der Sicht des Betrachters sehen. Für einen Neueinsteiger der das Spiel frisch aus dem Laden gekauft hat, wird WoW schwer sein. Man bedenke allein die Fülle an Content am Anfang. Und wenn er dann zum ersten Mal in seinem Leben in einer Instanz ist (Nein ich meine jetzt nicht Suche 80er der mich durch Ini zieht). 
Nun sehen wir das mal von meiner Perspektive, 3 80er Charaktere beginne einen neuen Char. Das erste was ich mir zuschicke Lvl-Items, ich weiß genau wo die Questmobs stehen, das ich keine besonderen Schwierigkeitsgrad mehr empfinde sollte klar sein.

Instanzen im 80er Bereich. Mittlerweilen ne Sache von 20 Minuten, man rusht einfach durch, Fähigkeiten von Bossen werden ignoriert weil es eh nur Zeit kostet, man will ja Marken haben und net das Erlebniss einer Instanz. Während man früher die Gruppenmitglieder auf ihre eigene Aufgabe eingeschworen hat, schaut man heute die Leuten mit drei Fragezeichen an wenn se keinen AoE Damage machen. Ich mein mal ganz ehrlich wann habt ihr das letzte mal als Tank den Mage angewiesen das Target zu sheppen. 

Das Problem ist das Blizzard den Content vergessen hat anzupassen. Die Hero-Instanzen sind auf Pre - T7 ausgelegt und net auf T9 / T10. Heute steh ich in der Furyskillung in ner Hero und hab soviel Leben wie ein Full T7 Tank damals. Das mich da Aggro nimmer interessiert sollte klar sein. Und wenn ich mal einen kritischen Treffer bekomme freut sich der Heiler das er mal wieder was zu tun hat. 

Aber was soll Blizzard da machen. Es sind einmal die Leute die PD(o)k / ICC gehen und Tages-Random machen und sich ihre Frostmarken holen wollen und dann gibt es die die gerade mal Level 80 erreicht und sich Ausrüstung erarbeiten wollen. 
Blizzard hat einen Fehler gemacht und gleich T9 als Startequipp ins Rennen geworfen. Du bist Stufe 80 und so Sachen wie Ruf oder kleinere Raids interessieren dich nicht mehr. Wozu auch. Machste ein, zwei Wochen deine Daily und noch eine haste zwei T9 Sachen und noch bisserl ein Trinket und nen Ring. Du hast zwar immer noch keine Ahnung wer zum Henker die Söhne Hodirs sind aber wen interessiert es. 
Ich bin der Ansicht T9 als Startgear zu nehmen hat das Spiel im Endbereich ruiniert. 
Was hat mehr Spaß gemacht? Wenn man in Naxxramas nach nervenaufreibenden Stunden endlich sein erstes T7 / T7,5 Teil in Händen hielt und am liebsten sofort nach Dalaran zum Tauschen gegangen wäre oder wenn ich mir beim Händler für paar Marken das Teil kaufe? Ich mein ich seh es doch wenn ich PDK 25 gehe. Einige Full T9 / T9,5 gegearte Leute aber rennen noch mit den Rufwappenrock herum damit se ehrfürchtig werden. 

Vielleicht sollte Blizzard mal seine wir schieben den Spieler alles für wenig Aufwand dahin wo keine Sonne scheint Politik überdenken und lieber mal nen neuen Herausforderungsgrad der Instanzen machen, der dem momentanen Ausrüstungsgrad entspricht.
Aber anscheinend ist genau das was die Leute wollen. Hauptsache einloggen, dumm im Handelschannel rumschreiben dann schnell 3 Hero Instanzen abklappern und ja nach 1 1/2 Stunden wieder ausloggen und rumjammern das Spiel ist zu einfach. Aber dann wenn neuer Content rauskommt sofort rumschreien wenn se es net beim First Try packen. 
Ich habs beim neuen Boss in AK gesehen. Anstelle das sich mal die Nahkämpfer mal bischen bewegen und den Kugeln ausweichen bleiben se wie angewurzelt stehen, Hauptsache man fällt in der DPS nicht ab. Tanks müssen eine HP haben wo selbst die Bosse in Naxx langsam neidisch werden, warum, weil die Heiler die für die Tanks zuständig lieber AFK:Kaffee sind. 
Ich hab mir mal angewöhnt das so ein Raid ein schönes Abendprogramm sein soll wo man einige lustige und auch ärgerliche Momente erlebt. Wo ein Wipe noch passieren darf ohne das die Hälfte den Raid verlässt mit den Worten: NOOBS, Kackboon, L2P usw undsofort. Wo mich so Sachen wie Recountstastiken einfach nicht interessieren. Wo jeder Spieler das maximum seines Chars rausholen kann. 
Es ist immer die Entscheidung deren was das Spiel spielen ob es einfacher wird oder vom Schierigkeitsgrad gleich bleibt. Und ich habe bis jetzt noch nie erlebt das Blizzard irgendwas an Sachen geändert hat damit es schwierig bleibt. 
Ich hab meine persönlichen Frieden damit gemacht das es von Patch zu Patch immer leichter wird. So hab ich wenigstens auch Abends mal Zeit was anderes zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pie (15. Februar 2010)

Ich kanns net mehr lesen und damit auch der Letzte es versteht:

Die Antwort ist:

Nein nicht 42 kleiner gag am rande.

Ne erlich die Antwort ist bannal wie einfach, DU UND SONST KEINER, würde net alle 5 minuten jemand rum weinen wie kacke seine Klasse ist oder wie buggy doch alles ist wäre dieses Spiel immer noch genauso geil wie am anfang. 

Kommt jetzt net mit, ICH HAB JA NOCH NIE GEHEULT, ich wette ihr habt und wenn nur unterbewusst.

So jetzt /close thread NUMMERRO zwölfeinhalbzig!!!


Ps: Für denn Thead gibts kein "MFG" jedoch alle die net rumjammern "MFG ME"


Ps2: Für alle Thead antwortet die rum jammern wie leicht es doch ist.

 	Was wir wissen ist ein Tropfen, was wir nicht wissen ist ein Ozean. Bei euch woll eher "Was wir wissen ist NICHT, was wir nicht 	wissen DER GANZE REST".

So genug über euch gejammert fühlt sich ja schrecklich an so zu sein wie ihr.


----------



## MrGimbel (15. Februar 2010)

Rondaia schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber was soll Blizzard da machen. Es sind einmal die Leute die PD(o)k / ICC gehen und Tages-Random machen und sich ihre Frostmarken holen wollen und dann gibt es die die gerade mal Level 80 erreicht und sich Ausrüstung erarbeiten wollen.
> Blizzard hat einen Fehler gemacht und gleich T9 als Startequipp ins Rennen geworfen. Du bist Stufe 80 und so Sachen wie Ruf oder kleinere Raids interessieren dich nicht mehr. Wozu auch. Machste ein, zwei Wochen deine Daily und noch eine haste zwei T9 Sachen und noch bisserl ein Trinket und nen Ring. Du hast zwar immer noch keine Ahnung wer zum Henker die Söhne Hodirs sind aber wen interessiert es.
> ...



Eine Alternative zum Markensystem wäre eventuell die Dropchance der "alten" Raids zu erhöhen. Also nach Ulduar-release hebt man die Dropchance in Naxx an, damit man nach 2, 3 mal sein Set voll hat usw. 
Wobei ich mir dann vorstellen könnte, dass die Flamerei nach nem Wipe noch viel schlimmer wäre, weil der Typ, der seinen 3 80er ausrüsten möchte, gar keine Gedult mehr hat.


----------



## J_0_T (15. Februar 2010)

Rondaia schrieb:


> Blizzard hat einen Fehler gemacht und gleich T9 als Startequipp ins Rennen geworfen. Du bist Stufe 80 und so Sachen wie Ruf oder kleinere Raids interessieren dich nicht mehr. Wozu auch. Machste ein, zwei Wochen deine Daily und noch eine haste zwei T9 Sachen und noch bisserl ein Trinket und nen Ring. Du hast zwar immer noch keine Ahnung wer zum Henker die Söhne Hodirs sind aber wen interessiert es.
> Ich bin der Ansicht T9 als Startgear zu nehmen hat das Spiel im Endbereich ruiniert.
> Was hat mehr Spaß gemacht? Wenn man in Naxxramas nach nervenaufreibenden Stunden endlich sein erstes T7 / T7,5 Teil in Händen hielt und am liebsten sofort nach Dalaran zum Tauschen gegangen wäre oder wenn ich mir beim Händler für paar Marken das Teil kaufe? Ich mein ich seh es doch wenn ich PDK 25 gehe. Einige Full T9 / T9,5 gegearte Leute aber rennen noch mit den Rufwappenrock herum damit se ehrfürchtig werden.
> 
> ...




Problem an diesem punkt wäre dann die Community... nehmen wir mal an T9 gibt es nicht mehr für marken... okay da bleiben neue 80'er nur die wahl heros zu machen für das eq um dann raiden zu gehen. Nur fängt es hier dann an.

wenn du an dem punkt stehst wirst schnell merken das dich kein sack mitnimmt weil dein hero zeuch nicht so gut in den augen der anderen ist das du pdk oder ähnliches machen kannst... oder besser darfst. denn Blizz ist nicht schuld an dem problem wie wir es hier haben. Es sind die spieler... die lieber auf andere hearb sehen un noch auslachen obwohl man die vorraussetzungen locker erfüllt aber halb kein komplettes T-Zeuch anhat... schau dir doch die realms ma an was die wollen... als neuling soll ich erfolge vorweisen die ich nicht habe weil man in dem ort rein muss? 

Ich kann mich entsinnen das Blizz sogar sagte T9 ist strt eq für 80'er die wo brav die marken gesammelt haben... 


Dann die dropchancen erhöhen? nette idee... leider ist da auch wieder die Comm im weg die dann heulen wird das blizz mit dem erhöhten chancen den hass spieler alles in den po schiebt.... is ein rattenschanz irgendwie


----------



## Nexilein (15. Februar 2010)

Man sollte auch eines nicht vergessen: Blizzard hat in WotLK so viel rumexperimentiert wie noch nie zuvor.


Ich denke in Cata wird der Unterschied zwischen Raid und non-Raid Equip wieder deutlicher werden. Das man einen Equiprückstand schneller aufholen kann wird sicher bleiben, aber ob man wirklich T7 und T8 überspringen könnte sollte wird sich wohl auch Blizzard fragen. T Teile für Marken sind eigentlich auch keine schlechte Idee, aber ob es T9 für heroische Instanzen sein muss ist auch fraglich; zumindest wenn die Instanzen auf pre T7 ausgelegt sind.

In BC waren heroische Instanzen unwichtig, heute sind sie überbevölkert und man rusht überequipt durch um 2 Marken abzustauben. Eigentlich ist beides unbefriedigend und das Optimum wird irgendwo in der Mitte liegen.

Das Balancing zwischen 10er und 25er wird sich sicherlich auch noch einmal ändern. 25er Raids waren in WotLK bisher im Vergleich zum 10er einfach zu leicht.

Das nach T7 in WotLK ersteinmal Schluss war hat sich wohl auch nicht als allzu erfolgreich erwiesen. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist für Cata ja schon angekündigt, dass beim Release mehr Raidinstanzen zur Verfügung stehen sollen. Man stelle sich nur vor Ulduar hätte es schon von Anfang an gegeben. Wieviel Geheule wäre uns da wohl erspart geblieben...

Der Itemresett vor WotLK war auch relativ schwach. Würde sich daran nichts ändern, dann wäre das Geheule auf Lvl 85 sicherlich auch groß. Das man Kara mit T3 clearen konnte hat nicht viele gestört, denn T3 war selten; aber mit T10 sollte man sicherlich nicht problemlos durch die T11 Instanzen marschieren können, dafür wird es zu verbreitet sein.


----------



## Shaila (15. Februar 2010)

Wenn sogar Blizzard (!!!!!!!!) selber, mit eigenen Worten sagt, das sie das Spiel einfacher gestaltet haben. Wenn die Firma, die Spieleschmiede, die dieses Spiel überhaupt erst geschaffen hat, diese Aussage macht, dann finde ich es einfach nur lächerlich das hier immer noch bestritten wird, das dieses Spiel nicht einfacher geworden ist. Es ist wie gesagt nur eine Frage ob das gut oder schlecht ist und das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

Aber zu sagen, es sei so wie immer ist wirklich lächerlich. Die Aussage mit den 4 Jahren ist ebenso lächerlich. Neue Spieler kommen nämlich genau so schnell an das Gear wie jemand der 4 Jahre schon gespielt hat. Das einzige was vielleicht anderst ist, ist das der Neue länger beim NPC suchen braucht.


----------



## J_0_T (15. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn sogar Blizzard (!!!!!!!!) selber, mit eigenen Worten sagt, das sie das Spiel einfacher gestaltet haben. Wenn die Firma, die Spieleschmiede, die dieses Spiel überhaupt erst geschaffen hat, diese Aussage macht, dann finde ich es einfach nur lächerlich das hier immer noch bestritten wird, das dieses Spiel nicht einfacher geworden ist. Es ist wie gesagt nur eine Frage ob das gut oder schlecht ist und das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
> 
> Aber zu sagen, es sei so wie immer ist wirklich lächerlich. Die Aussage mit den 4 Jahren ist ebenso lächerlich. Neue Spieler kommen nämlich genau so schnell an das Gear wie jemand der 4 Jahre schon gespielt hat. Das einzige was vielleicht anderst ist, ist das der Neue länger beim NPC suchen braucht.



wenn es dich stört dann lass uns doch in ruhe mit deiner aussage... den recht haste... wir entscheiden für uns selbst wie wir das spiel sehen. Aber zu sagen das alle wo sagen "nein ist es nicht" wiederspricht deiner eigenen aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Nexilein
stimmt der Item reset in WOLTK war sehr schwach... cih erinnere mich an BC und das geheule jener die monatelang ihr t-set framen durften... und als sie dann merkten das grünes gear besser war als das was sie trugen war schon das geschrei groß XD

Bei cata scheint es ja so zu sein das viele sachen so oder so entwertet werden... werte fallen weg, fav skillungen die man ja haben muss um raiden zu dürfen weichen den experimenten wieder... ma sehen vlt ändert sich ja was in der richtung


----------



## Shaila (15. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> wenn es dich stört dann lass uns doch in ruhe mit deiner aussage... den recht haste... wir entscheiden für uns selbst wie wir das spiel sehen. Aber zu sagen das alle wo sagen "nein ist es nicht" wiederspricht deiner eigenen aussage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Okay...kriegt man hier wirklich alles im mund rumgedreht ? ist ja schlimm. Willst du mir wirklich, ernsthaft erzählen das dieses Spiel genau so schwer wie zu Classic und BC ist ? Ich denke nicht. Und ja, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, bzw. rausfinden wie schwer das Spiel für einen ist. Und bitte sage mir wo ich irgendwo auch nur versucht habe jemandem aufzuzwingen, das Spiel leicht zu finden ?

Es ging mir einzig und alleine um die Aussage, das dieses Spiel im Ganzen leichter geworden ist. Und das ist nunmal ein Fakt. Ich verstehe nicht, was daran jetzt genau dein Problem ist ?


----------



## J_0_T (15. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Okay...kriegt man hier wirklich alles im mund rumgedreht ? ist ja schlimm. Willst du mir wirklich, ernsthaft erzählen das dieses Spiel genau so schwer wie zu Classic und BC ist ? Ich denke nicht. Und ja, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, bzw. rausfinden wie schwer das Spiel für einen ist. Und bitte sage mir wo ich irgendwo auch nur versucht habe jemandem aufzuzwingen, das Spiel leicht zu finden ?
> 
> Es ging mir einzig und alleine um die Aussage, das dieses Spiel im Ganzen leichter geworden ist. Und das ist nunmal ein Fakt. Ich verstehe nicht, was daran jetzt genau dein Problem ist ?



Ich antworte aus meiner sicht...: sowohl als auch. Für mich sind einige dinge einfach andere wiederum ne herausforderung. Nur weil es in deinen augen zu leicht ist heist es nicht direkt das es den anderen auch zu leicht ist... mein problem an dem punkt ist es das einige poster es sich einfach machen und die behauptung vertretten das wenn das spiel für sie zu leicht ist den anderen es genauso gehen müsste, das ist mein problem an dem ganzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich arbeite im spiel generell langsamer... nicht weil ich den content bis auf die raidsachen schon gesehen habe... nein weil ich jedesmal etwas anderes finde das ich noch net gesehen habe... vor etwas stehen das im jetzigen punkt nicht easy zu umgehen ist... ich benutze nicht mal hilfsmittel... da ich nicht einsehe mir irgend etwas einzufangen weil ich das neuste aggrometer bräuchte... mit gefühl hat man den dreh eh bald raus.

Zu deiner frage... mag sein das du nicht direkt jemanden ansprichst, aber und das betone ich hier... die art wie manche sachen formulierst schließt daruf zurück. 

Oder ma hier:
_Aber zu sagen, es sei so wie immer ist wirklich lächerlich. Die Aussage mit den 4 Jahren ist ebenso lächerlich. Neue Spieler kommen nämlich genau so schnell an das Gear wie jemand der 4 Jahre schon gespielt hat. Das einzige was vielleicht anderst ist, ist das der Neue länger beim NPC suchen braucht._

Für viele kann es tatsächlich sein das es wie immer ist und das sie auch seit anbeginn dabei sind heist es nicht das ihr spiel verhalte gelieten hat... nur weil du es so siehst muss es nicht lächerlich sein... bin seit mit classic dabei und ich empfinde das spiel an vielen stellen immer noch herausfordernd wie ich es zu anfang gehabt habe... ist das lächerlich?

_Wenn sogar Blizzard (!!!!!!!!) selber, mit eigenen Worten sagt, das sie das Spiel einfacher gestaltet haben. Wenn die Firma, die Spieleschmiede, die dieses Spiel überhaupt erst geschaffen hat, diese Aussage macht, dann finde ich es einfach nur lächerlich das hier immer noch bestritten wird, das dieses Spiel nicht einfacher geworden ist. Es ist wie gesagt nur eine Frage ob das gut oder schlecht ist und das muss jeder für sich entscheiden._

Hier sagst du es ja wieder das du es lächerlich findest wenn andere nsagen für sie ist das spiel fordernd... nur ma zwei dinge die unterschwellig eine strikte meinung setzen die keine andere meinung neben sich dulden kann.


----------



## Shaila (15. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Ich antworte aus meiner sicht...: sowohl als auch. Für mich sind einige dinge einfach andere wiederum ne herausforderung. Nur weil es in deinen augen zu leicht ist heist es nicht direkt das es den anderen auch zu leicht ist... mein problem an dem punkt ist es das einige poster es sich einfach machen und die behauptung vertretten das wenn das spiel für sie zu leicht ist den anderen es genauso gehen müsste, das ist mein problem an dem ganzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Anscheinend reden wir vollkommen aneinander vorbei, denn du verstehst mich vollkommen, wirklich vollkommen falsch. Ich spreche von dem Spiel an sich im Allgemeinen. Wovon du sprichst sind Spielertypen (Casuals, Hardcore Zocker, Rollenspieler, PvP junkies usw.). Ich will auch nicht behaupten und würde das auch nie tun, das man die alle in einen Topf wirft. Ich würde eher genau das Gegenteil fordern, wie du vielleicht schon aus meinem Kritikthread "Wandel der Zeit" entnehmen konntest.

Ja, ich bin natürlich auch der Ansicht, das jeder für sich selber entscheiden muss, wie schwierig/leicht oder was auch immer das Spiel für einen ist. Das ist das einzig Logische. Dennoch spreche ich immernoch vom Spiel im Allgemeinen. Und das ist definitiv leichter/anspruchsloser geworden:

- Schnellerer Stufenanstieg
- Levelitems
- Werbt einen Freund
- Keine Elite Mobs mehr im offenen Lande
- Keine Pre Quests mehr
- Mehr Anonymität
- Keine aggressiven Gegner mehr in den Startgebieten
- Allgemeine Vereinfachungen in den Startgebieten
- Idiotensicheres Questsystem
- Und vieles mehr ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Das ist alles was ich sagen will. Ich behaupte nirgendswo und habe dies auch nicht vor, das meine Einstellung zum Spiel die einzig Richtige ist. Es geht mir einfach nur ums Allgemeine. Denn ob man die genannten Punkte gut oder schlecht findet, liegt ja wohl am Geschmack und am Spieltyp, ich verstehe einfach nicht, wie du darauf kommst, das ich da etwas gegen sagen würde? Also frage ich dich nochmal: Wo genau ist dein Problem ?



J_0_T schrieb:


> Ich *arbeite* im spiel generell langsamer... nicht weil ich den content bis auf die raidsachen schon gesehen habe... nein weil ich jedesmal etwas anderes finde das ich noch net gesehen habe... vor etwas stehen das im jetzigen punkt nicht easy zu umgehen ist... ich benutze nicht mal hilfsmittel... da ich nicht einsehe mir irgend etwas einzufangen weil ich das neuste aggrometer bräuchte... mit gefühl hat man den dreh eh bald raus.
> 
> Zu deiner frage... mag sein das du nicht direkt jemanden ansprichst, aber und das betone ich hier... die art wie manche sachen formulierst schließt daruf zurück.



Hier könnte ich jetzt auch hinein interpretieren das du ein RL-Loser bist weil du WoW als Arbeit bezeichnest (NICHT ernst nehmen, ich nehme das nur als Beispiel und behaupte das auf garkeinen Fall und ziehe es auch nicht in Erwägung).

Und deine Spielweise ist ja schön und gut und wüsste auch nicht wo ich was dagegen gesagt habe.




J_0_T schrieb:


> Oder ma hier:
> _Aber zu sagen, es sei so wie immer ist wirklich lächerlich. Die Aussage mit den 4 Jahren ist ebenso lächerlich. Neue Spieler kommen nämlich genau so schnell an das Gear wie jemand der 4 Jahre schon gespielt hat. Das einzige was vielleicht anderst ist, ist das der Neue länger beim NPC suchen braucht._
> 
> 
> Für viele kann es tatsächlich sein das es wie immer ist und das sie auch seit anbeginn dabei sind heist es nicht das ihr spiel verhalte gelieten hat... nur weil du es so siehst muss es nicht lächerlich sein... bin seit mit classic dabei und ich empfinde das spiel an vielen stellen immer noch herausfordernd wie ich es zu anfang gehabt habe... ist das lächerlich?



Und nochmal: Wo habe ich dagegen etwas gesagt ? Es geht mir um die Leute, die sagen, das dieses Spiel nicht vereinfacht wurde. Man kann nicht die Tatsachen verdrehen. Es gibt einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen:

"Das Spiel ist einfacher geworden" und "Das Spiel ist einfacher geworden aber für mich noch schwierig genug". Auf den ersten Blick hört sich das ziemlich gleich an, aber es ist nunmal ein großer Unterschied. Willst du die oben aufgezählten Punkte etwa bestreiten ? 




J_0_T schrieb:


> _Wenn sogar Blizzard (!!!!!!!!) selber, mit eigenen Worten sagt, das sie das Spiel einfacher gestaltet haben. Wenn die Firma, die Spieleschmiede, die dieses Spiel überhaupt erst geschaffen hat, diese Aussage macht, dann finde ich es einfach nur lächerlich das hier immer noch bestritten wird, das dieses Spiel nicht einfacher geworden ist. Es ist wie gesagt nur eine Frage ob das gut oder schlecht ist und das muss jeder für sich entscheiden._
> 
> Hier sagst du es ja wieder das du es lächerlich findest wenn andere nsagen für sie ist das spiel fordernd... nur ma zwei dinge die unterschwellig eine strikte meinung setzen die keine andere meinung neben sich dulden kann.



Du kannst mir wirklich viel vorwerfen, aber wenn du Behauptest ich dulde keine anderen meinungen, dann werde ich echt sauer. Denn man kann einen auch vollkommen falsch verstehen wie du es gerade tust. Zu dem Punkt siehe oben. Denn ich wäre der letzte Mensch der anderen etwas aufzwängen würde. Also stell mich hier nicht als solchen mensch hin, da werde ich echt sauer.


----------



## Dysan (15. Februar 2010)

-Baru- schrieb:


> Lern erstmal den Unterschied von Nerf und Nerv und lies dir dann mal die Patchnodes richtig durch,
> dann wirst Du sehen, dass nicht alles nur vereinfacht wird!



Leß erstmal den Beitrag, bevor du antwortest. Ist ja grausam, deine eigene Ignoranz deinem Gegenüber vorzuwerfen.


----------



## Booma (15. Februar 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> will ja nichts sagen, aber guides gab es schon in classic
> 
> bei addons stimme ich dir aber zu, was es da mittlerweile so für welche gibt...*hust*healbot*hust* ich spielte schon immer mit standart interface
> 
> ...




Das kannst du so nicht sagen, natürlich gab es zu der einen oder anderen Instanz/Raid Guides, allerdings nicht in der Form wie Heute.(Viele kamen erst weit nach dem Release der Instanzen)
Dennoch möchte ich meinen Vorpostern in vielen Punkten Recht geben.(Heros sind nicht mehr Heros, Viele Guides/Videos, Addons die es früher so nicht gab)
Bis auf diesen Epic verschleiß, finde ich den Wandel gut.


mfg


Booma


----------



## Leviathan666 (16. Februar 2010)

Da fehlen mir zwei Auswahlmöglichkeiten

- Die Community wollte es so
- Ein Großteil der Community wollte es nicht anders

P.S.: Läuft beides auf Casualfreundlichkeit hinaus.


----------



## LaVerne (16. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> du sagst das di add-ons von heute genau die selben waren wie die von BC? Ein wenig dürftig beobachtet man die erweiterten funtionen die es damals nicht gab, und nein ich zähle das nicht auf weil ich wow ohne hilfen spiele.



Die zählt merkwürdigerweise keiner auf, weil sie merkwürdigerweise keiner benennen kann - aber Hauptsache, eine "Meinung" haben. Welche "erweiterten Funktionen" sollen das denn bitte sein?
Schön übrigens, daß Du Dir herausnimmst, über eine Sache mitreden zu wollen, die Du nicht einmal kennst. Das macht Deine "Argumentation" so viel mehr glaubwürdiger.

Wenn Du nur Behauptungen in den Raum werfen kannst, dann solltest Du Dir überlegen, ob ein Diskussionsforum tatsächlich das richtige für Dich ist.



> wo bleibt deine aufzählung? meine habe ich immer wieder gepostet... und daran ändert sich auch nix wenn du es durchgehend zerpflückst...



Welche Aufzählung Deinerseits? Oben verweigerst Du doch jegliche Argumentation, weil offensichtlich keine vorhanden ist!

Gut, zählen wir mal ein paar Dinge auf:

a) Omen - macht heute nicht mehr als früher; allerdings ist mittlerweile eine Aggro-Warnung im Spiel integriert.
b) Grid - gibt Dir früher als auch heute übersichtlichere Raidframes, die die Anwahl erleichtern. Keine Änderung!
c) Decursive - macht heute genau dasselbe wie zu BC-Zeiten
d) DBM (früher oft CT-Raid) - kennzeichnete früher bestimmte Charaktere mit Sonderzeichen und schrieb große Meldungen in den Raid. Heute teilweise überflüssig geworden durch Blizz-eigene Meldungen in großen goldenen Lettern sowie explizite Ansagen im Chat! "Abstand"-Funktionen gab es früher wie heute!
DBM zeigte zu BC-Zeiten mit Hilfe vieler kleiner "Bars" Zeiten zu Phasen bzw. Spezialfähigkeiten der Bosse an (wann Adds kommen z. B.) - selbst in 5er-Inis!
e) Power-Aura - keinerlei Änderungen zu BC-Zeiten; zeigt nach wie vor die Verfügbarkeit eines Proccs an
f) Boss-spezifische AddOns wie "Easy Mother" gibt es nicht mehr, weil sie überflüssig geworden sind

"Target"- ("/target $Gegner") und CD-Makros wurden zu BC-Zeiten genauso wie heute benutzt. Komfort-Tools wie "Dominos" (frei konfigurierbare Toolbars) hießen damals noch "Bongos" und machten nichts anderes als heute auch.

Wo liegt also der große Unterschied zu BC-Zeiten, wenn Funktionen sogar in die Blizz-UI übernommen wurden, was viele AddOns überflüssig macht bzw. deren Funktion übernimmt?



> die heutigen add-ons sind stärker als die damals... warum wird das wohl so sein? Klar... man entwickelt sie weiter... was damals einiges vereinfacht hat macht das selbe auch heute... nur mit mehr variablen. Auch die Guides haben sich verändert... und zwar im detail... waren viele damals okay sind die heutigen auf grund von ptr und ähnlichem perfekt... als ob das nicht ne vereinfachung ist.
> 
> Die 40% liegen mit ihrem vote nicht falsch... außer du zeigst uns was falsch an der aussage ist.



Merwürdig nur, daß die Guides früher ebenfalls vom PTR kamen und explizit Aufstellung der Gruppe, Fähigkeiten der Bosse und Taktik mit Bildchen etc. beschrieben. Merkwürdig auch, daß es dennoch Monate dauerte, bis sich an Zul'Aman trotz der Guides und AddOns die ersten Rnds wagten. Und noch merkwürdiger, daß es dennoch nicht jede Gilde / Stamm zum Bärchen brachte.

Halten wir fest: Du kennst die AddOns nicht, weil Du selbst nicht mit ihnen spielst. Du kannst die angeblichen Erweiterungen der AddOns nicht benennen, aber angeblich sind sie umfangreicher geworden. Du bist der Meinung, wer wählt, muß seine Ansicht nicht begründen.

Normalerweise ist derjenige in der Belegpflicht, der eine Behauptung aufstellt. Nicht umgekehrt. Ich hoffe, Du darfst noch nicht wählen gehen.

Halten wir auch fest: Niemand hier konnte bisher aufzählen, inwiefern die AddOns im Gegensatz zu BC die Sache vereinfachen. Halten wir auch meine öfters getätigte Aussage, daß die Ansagen, die früher AddOns wie CT-Raid oder DBM gemacht haben, mittlerweile in die Blizzard-UI übernommen wurden!

Wie können AddOns, deren Funktionen mittlerweile in die UI integriert wurden, die Sache plötzlich leichter machen? 



TeeTS schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Leute, die immer wieder anführen "Zu Classic und BC hat auch CC ne Rolle gespielt...": Was ist denn bitte schwierig an CC? Man nimmt seinen Mob ins Fokus. Castet seinen (mit oft sehr kurzer Castzeit oder Instant) CC Spruch, wechselt auf First Target und nuked. Wenn CC ausläuft (OH GOTT ICH MUSS MEIN FOKUS IM BLICK BEHALTEN / oder habe einfach nen add on was es mir eh anzeigt) erneuert man ihn halt.
> Was ist daran nun so schwer?



Wenn es so einfach ist, warum hat es dann Blizzard herausgenommen? Den Gegner im Blick behalten, beim Jäger seine Position wechseln (Fallen hatten kürzere Wirkungszeit als der CD), AoE beachten etc. macht das Spiel sehr wohl anspruchsvoller - oder warum sind nicht selten Rnds in Heroes gewipet, weil eben das CC nicht stimmte? Da war noch ein wenig "Movement" sowie Überblick angesagt!

Den Vergleich hatte man mit dem großen "Nerf-Patch" gegen Ende von BC. Wer da nicht gemerkt hat, wie einfach plötzlich in den Inis alles ging, der scheint diese Zeit nicht aktiv mitbekommen zu haben (AoE und durch, ohne groß zu markieren oder CC zu benutzen). Genau so spielten sich dann auch die Nordend-Inis!



> Ergebnis: Ihr habt recht. Ohne viel Selbstbeherrschung, Konzentration und Übung ist es unmöglich eine Mobgruppe zu CCen. ABSOLUT UNMÖGLICH. BC & Classic müssen wirklich harte Zeiten gewesen sein.



Es brauchte durchaus mehr Konzentration und Übung, um mit seinem CC umzugehen, als einfach den AoE-Knopf zu drücken - und es machte die Sache abwechslungsreicher. Fehlpull und nicht sitzende CCs führten oftmals zum Wipe - und das bereits in Normal-Inis; nicht erst in Heroes!
Manche Leute heute sind ja nicht mal in der Lage, ein "Totenkopf"-Ziel anzuvisieren oder die "F"-Taste für den Tank-Fokus zu benutzen - geschweige denn, AoE-Zonen für CC zu beachten.


----------



## Nexilein (16. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dennoch spreche ich immernoch vom Spiel im Allgemeinen. Und das ist definitiv leichter/anspruchsloser geworden:
> 
> - Schnellerer Stufenanstieg
> - Levelitems
> ...



Da hast du natürlich recht. Aber auch wenn viele dieser Änderungen das Spiel erleichtern, bedeutet das noch lange nicht das es Blizzard darum geht "schlechten" Spielern entgegen zu kommen.

Vieles von dem was du aufgezählt hast hängt z.B. einfach damit zusammen, dass heute weniger Leute mit WoW anfangen und man relativ alleine levelt.
Als ich angefangen habe waren die Startgebiete voll, an jeder Ecke wurde nach Leuten für Elitequests gesucht, man hat sogar gemeinsam mit Leuten Gilden gegründet nachdem man sich von Lvl 10 bis 25 immer wieder über den Weg gelaufen ist.
Heute wäre es einfach ätzend für eine ewig lange Questreihe in der Welt herumzureisen nur um am Ende festzustellen, dass weit und breit niemand Lust hat die böse Prinzessin im Arathihochland zu killen.
Und auch wenn ich die Dinger persönlich auf den Tod nicht leiden kann, so war es doch immerhin die Community die mit Mobmap, Questhelper, etc. versucht hat mit möglichst wenig /played auf's max. Level zu kommen. Die Änderungen im Spiel kamen erst viel später.


----------



## StrangeFabs (17. Februar 2010)

Cyl schrieb:


> Also als "dumm" muss dann eher schon deinen Kommentar werten, denn dein (von mir zitierter) oberster Satz ist schlicht und ergreifen Blödsinn. Oder warum bringt Blizz dann immer erst 4-6 Wochen lang den "erleichterten" Modus raus und verschleppt ihren Käse den sie als "Endcontent" verkaufen damit um Wochen/Monate?
> 
> Und btw, der Lichkönig Hc ist down.
> Und hätte Blizz die Instanz komplett rausgebracht, also alle Flügel+Hc Mode, wären die guten Raidgilden nun fast allesamt durch.



Ist doch völlig egal WANN Blizzard den Content rausbringt. Wenn es dir darum geht ist das hier nicht der richtige Thread. Fakt ist, dass der volle Inhalt der schwierigste Modus ist - mit allen Schikanen.





Oh und Lichkönig heroic down? In deiner Fantasie? Oder auf deinem Privatserver? Träum weiter, Troll. Ist wieder mal typisch, dass genau die Leute die rumnörgeln nämlich einfach mal total keinen Plan haben wovon sie eigentlich reden. Und das ist der wahre Grund warum diese Diskussion überhaupt erst entstehen muss - Leute die keine Ahnung haben aber meinen sie wüssten Bescheid. Der ihr unqualifiziertes Gequatsche verbreitet sich dann als Gerücht und wird ganz schnell zur "Community-Wahrheit". Wenn mir einer so kommt, zeigt mir das, dass er auch in anderen Belangen so schamlos lügt, nur um seine Meinung als richtig dastehen zu lassen. (Er gehört sicher zu den Leuten die zu 3.3 PTR-Zeiten meinten "LOL hab grad den LK aufm PTR gelegt..voll easy" -_- ja solche Leute gibts)

Ich wette du hast nichtmal Mark'gar auf heroisch gesehen, wahrscheinlich nichtmal den Lichkönig auf normal. Nur weil die Topgilden das schaffen (betonung liegt auf TOPgilden), heißt dass nicht, dass der Content einfach ist - so erbärmlich. Wenn der Lichkönig down ist, kannst du anfangen zu spekuliern wie einfach er doch sei - mal sehen ob du das noch kannst.

Nur weil der Content, den du *schaffst *dir einfach vorkommt, du aber zu schlecht bist um weiterzukommen und somit den schwereren Content zu sehen - dann ist das dein Problem und nicht ein Problem des Spiels. Haltloses Gejammer, nur des Gejammers wegen. Oh mann.


----------

